# The AFL Discussion Thread



## chops_a_must (23 March 2013)

Surprised I couldn't find a thread on this topic.

So this is for those people who don't want to talk with those Essingdon people.

And also to all those west coast fans, nerrrrr! Jam it up your clacker!


----------



## Miss Hale (23 March 2013)

Nothing like a gracious winner 

Oh how I love round 1, two down in my tipping already


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2013)

Yep, two surprise starts to the season to me. Two shocks actually. 

I think the top four will be birds clubs and West Coast win the granny. 

LeCras injury a bumber, whatever it is. Had him in my Super Coach team.


----------



## IFocus (24 March 2013)

WCE failed to kick goals early Freo took their chances later good game over all WCE have 4 on the side lines to come in losing LeCras is a real bummer he looked good hope its nor serious.

I wasn't overly surprised Freo have had the wood on the WCE for a while.

I fu(king hate soft fee's in front of goals even so Freo still deserved the win now to put up with their rabble supporters  

Still round 1 long way to go yet


----------



## pavilion103 (24 March 2013)

Only two results but this could really open things up. If its going to be tight at the top every win is so crucial like last year.

I'm pumped to see the mighty cats in action in next week's blockbuster. So glad footy is back!


----------



## chops_a_must (24 March 2013)

kennas said:


> Yep, two surprise starts to the season to me. Two shocks actually.
> 
> I think the top four will be birds clubs and West Coast win the granny.
> 
> LeCras injury a bumber, whatever it is. Had him in my Super Coach team.




Not sure it was that much of a surprise. The second half of last year Freo were on the rise and a very efficient unit.

What was a surprise was Freo's physicality. I don't think anyone would ever have thought that Freo were a scary proposition ever in their history. But they will now. We bullied and hurt the eagles.

You wouldn't think of mzungu as a bone breaker, but he's obviously got a fair bit more meat. 



IFocus said:


> WCE failed to kick goals early Freo took their chances later good game over all WCE have 4 on the side lines to come in losing LeCras is a real bummer he looked good hope its nor serious.
> 
> I wasn't overly surprised Freo have had the wood on the WCE for a while.
> 
> ...




I think that was the pressure Freo put on.

To be outplayed and still in touch is what a good coach can manage.

You'll have more on the sidelines. Ash smith, schuey and some others to come back in for you. We have sandi and pav to come back.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 April 2013)

Tonights Swans V Cats should be an absolutely cracking match. I'm gunna go against the crowd and say the Cats will get over the line by less than 10 points.


----------



## Miss Hale (19 April 2013)

I agree, should be a beauty   I am tipping the Swans, will be happy seeing one of those two teams register a loss though   (Carn the Hawks!)


----------



## nulla nulla (19 April 2013)

So the Demons were supposed to be on illegal suppliments last year. Judging by their performance I suspect they were given the generic version or the placebo.

Given this years performance so far, has been even more woeful, they must be going cold turkey and suffering from withdrawal. 

Perhaps the board should sue the suppliment supplier on the basis the goods supplied were not fit for the purpose intended and frankly, didn't bloody well work.


----------



## JTLP (21 April 2013)

You'd think Neeld had the bags half packed at 3/4 time! Gosh it was GWS - Melbourne may be down and out but they've played as a team for more years than GWS - you'd hope they'd get over the line!

Being a Hawks man - bit disappointed with the win in Aurora. They really should have put the Dockers to bed - no Pavlich and no McPharlin = run over the top. Still got the 4 points though 

ANZAC day should be a cracker - I think this will be Essendon's first true test again a top 4 team.

Biggest fakers for the year
- West Coast
- North Melbourne
- Brisbane
- Richmond (you can't fade out like that if you want to be on the big stage...)


----------



## springhill (21 April 2013)

JTLP said:


> You'd think Neeld had the bags half packed at 3/4 time! Gosh it was GWS - Melbourne may be down and out but they've played as a team for more years than GWS - you'd hope they'd get over the line!
> 
> Being a Hawks man - bit disappointed with the win in Aurora. They really should have put the Dockers to bed - no Pavlich and no McPharlin = run over the top. Still got the 4 points though
> 
> ...




Shoenmakers not the best (not the worst though) tall defender going around, who is next in line at the Hawks to take his place?


----------



## pavilion103 (21 April 2013)

Go the Cats. Surprised by our 4-0 start!

Hawks
Cats
Pies

Still look good. Swans will be thereabouts.

Not sure how to rate Essendon. Last year is still fresh in my mind.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 April 2013)

At three quarter time, we were looking down the gun barrel of almost certain defeat by GWS. Oh the ignomy, where would we hide our faces then? 

Fortunately the Demons finally clicked and played as a team, for at least one quarter. Fantastic that it was the last quarter when it really counted and we managed to kick clear and record a decent win.


----------



## Miss Hale (22 April 2013)

springhill said:


> Shoenmakers not the best (not the worst though) tall defender going around, who is next in line at the Hawks to take his place?




Brian Lake who has being playing in the 2s at Box Hill to date.  Schoenmakers will be badly missed though and I was devastated when he went down  .  He's been much maligned in the past but his form this year has been terrific, such a shame.  We also lost another defender in the pre-season with Suckling doing his ACL also.  I was very bullish about the Hawks before the season started but after this latest injury to Schoey I am getting a bit worried, another serious injury and it's going to make things pretty hard for us 

Pleased the Hawks got the 4 points on the weekend and it was a decent margin in the end but, yes, a lacklustre performance.  I am going to see them on Sunday so hope they can bounce back to full form against North Melbourne 

Teams I am worried about  ; Geelong, Swans and Essendon.

Very happy to see the Demons have a win.


----------



## chops_a_must (27 April 2013)

West Coast v Port Adelaide. That was hilarious.

West Coast in serious trouble. Someone needs to tell Worsfold that 80s footy is long gone, and you won't be successful with having a squad of boring, unskilled battlers.


----------



## Miss Hale (28 April 2013)

chops_a_must said:


> West Coast v Port Adelaide. That was hilarious.
> 
> West Coast in serious trouble. Someone needs to tell Worsfold that 80s footy is long gone, and you won't be successful with having a squad of boring, unskilled battlers.




Didn't see that match but by all acounts it was very exciting. West Coast may improve a fair bit when they get some injured players back, when is Nic Nat due to return?  Two close finishes this weekend with Freo hanging on for a one point win over the Tigers on Friday night   Great match for a nuetral


----------



## chops_a_must (28 April 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Didn't see that match but by all acounts it was very exciting. West Coast may improve a fair bit when they get some injured players back, when is Nic Nat due to return?  Two close finishes this weekend with Freo hanging on for a one point win over the Tigers on Friday night   Great match for a nuetral




Natanui isn't going to be the answer.

Who else have they got to come in?

Freo look shot to me as well.


----------



## Miss Hale (28 April 2013)

chops_a_must said:


> Natanui isn't going to be the answer.
> 
> Who else have they got to come in?




Wellingham, Nicoski, Embley....


----------



## JTLP (29 April 2013)

West Coast 1-4...definitely a pack of fakers!

North are also 1-4 but I'd say they had a few tight ones that could have turned their way.

Richmond 3-2 - unlucky on the weekend and may have to bite my tongue on them and North but for now it's ok :

Hawks without Cyril is  but this weekend against a Texless Adelaide could be


----------



## Miss Hale (30 April 2013)

Hawks trying to give me heart failure this week, didn't help that my 9 out of 9 for tipping was riding on the outcome of the Hawks match either 

Yes, we will miss Cyril - so many injuries!   As you say JTLP, no Tex for Adelaide so they are depleted too.  Hope we take it up a notch or two this week, not very impressive on Sunday


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 June 2013)

Here's something from left field.  Kennett putting his hand up to run Melbourne FC.


----------



## pavilion103 (6 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Here's something from left field.  Kennett putting his hand up to run Melbourne FC.




Bizarre isn't it?


----------



## Miss Hale (6 June 2013)

Even more bizarre is the fact that there seems to be quite a few Melbourne supporters that are keen on the idea 

As  Hawthorn member I'm not sure how I feel about this, would prefer he put his energy towards doing something for our club not one of the opposition teams  

However.... notwithstanding the fact that I am a Hawthorn member I don't want to see Melbourne go under and would like to see someone in there who could sort things out.  I don't know if Jeff is the one to do it though. Hawthorn was a strong club when Jeff took the helm and I don't think he was necessarily a great president for us (not a bad one either though).   This might just be one of Jeff's off the cuff remarks though to keep him in the spotlight


----------



## basilio (6 June 2013)

Jeff Kennett as President of Melbourne ? May as  commit hari kari  and get it over with....

Just a drop kick.


----------



## lenny (8 June 2013)

As a Essendon supporter I hope Melbourne gets a priority pick next year.

No one wants to see any team consistently become cellar dwellers.

Melbourne's ladder finishes since 2007-14th,16th,14th,12th,13th,16th and probably 17th or 18th this year with not a lot of hope.

Lets hope the AFL can look after our struggling Victorian clubs as they(the AFL) seem preoccupied looking after GWS & GCS atm.


----------



## Tink (8 June 2013)

Being a Melbourne supporter, I do hope we can re-adjust. There has been so many changes the last few years.
I do feel for what the Fitzroy and South Melbourne supporters must have gone through.

I do think Kennett enjoys having his say on all things and wouldnt take him seriously, he has mentioned merger, relocation and now helping, so not sure what direction he wants.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Here's something from left field.  Kennett putting his hand up to run Melbourne FC.






pavilion103 said:


> Bizarre isn't it?






Miss Hale said:


> Even more bizarre is the fact that there seems to be quite a few Melbourne supporters that are keen on the idea
> 
> As  Hawthorn member I'm not sure how I feel about this, would prefer he put his energy towards doing something for our club not one of the opposition teams
> 
> However.... notwithstanding the fact that I am a Hawthorn member I don't want to see Melbourne go under and would like to see someone in there who could sort things out.  I don't know if Jeff is the one to do it though. Hawthorn was a strong club when Jeff took the helm and I don't think he was necessarily a great president for us (not a bad one either though).   This might just be one of Jeff's off the cuff remarks though to keep him in the spotlight






basilio said:


> Jeff Kennett as President of Melbourne ? May as  commit hari kari  and get it over with....
> 
> Just a drop kick.






Tink said:


> Being a Melbourne supporter, I do hope we can re-adjust. There has been so many changes the last few years.
> I do feel for what the Fitzroy and South Melbourne supporters must have gone through.
> 
> I do think Kennett enjoys having his say on all things and wouldnt take him seriously, he has mentioned merger, relocation and now helping, so not sure what direction he wants.




I would like to think that Mr Kennett has his hands full with Hawthorn and Beyond Blue. Taking over Melbourne would cause depression not alleviate it.


----------



## Logique (11 June 2013)

I'm prone to footyspeak myself.

*Footy jargon infiltrating real life with intent*
8 June 2013


> Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...with-intent-20130607-2nvio.html#ixzz2VsdAUm43
> 
> ...delighted parents will be informed by the teachers that young Devlin or Sharnette really ''cracked in'' at plasticining and showed good ''second and third efforts'' at sandwich time...
> 
> ...Finally..yakking and gargling away in beer gardens will no longer loll, clamour, annoy or fall down, but will instead be described as ''impacting the space'', utilising the ''stand and spread'' and, quite possibly, ''dominating the stoppages''.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 June 2013)

nulla nulla said:


> I would like to think that Mr Kennett has his hands full with Hawthorn and Beyond Blue. Taking over Melbourne would cause depression not alleviate it.




I don't think he does anything for the Hawks nowadays.  I'm sure he could manage BB and MFC together - good match actually!  He can make stuff happen and is a good leader imo.  I think they would be lucky to have him for a few years.

The Melbourne board are keen on staying where they are, despite having appointed two successive duds as coaches and having a terrible recruiting record.  I think they must enjoy the free lunches.  Kennett would turn it around and make them look second rate - no wonder they are opposed!


----------



## Miss Hale (12 June 2013)

Logique said:


> I'm prone to footyspeak myself.
> 
> *Footy jargon infiltrating real life with intent*
> 8 June 2013




Ha, ha!  I use it a lot too, but I confine it to when I'm talking about footy   I do cringe a bit though when I hear myself trotting out the footy clichÃ©s


----------



## Miss Hale (12 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I don't think he does anything for the Hawks nowadays.  I'm sure he could manage BB and MFC together - good match actually!  He can make stuff happen and is a good leader imo.  I think they would be lucky to have him for a few years.
> 
> The Melbourne board are keen on staying where they are, despite having appointed two successive duds as coaches and having a terrible recruiting record.  I think they must enjoy the free lunches.  Kennett would turn it around and make them look second rate - no wonder they are opposed!




Correct. Jeff isn't even a member of the Hawthorn board these days, he's just a vocal supporter. I think Melbourne could do worse and I am coming around to the idea of Jeff not being a Melbourne supporter not necessarily being a bad thing.  My first reaction I'll admit was the same as my reaction when I heard Buddy didn't want to discuss his contract (No!!!!  tell me it isn't true!!!   ) but on reflection I think there is a lot of upside to Jeff taking on the Melbourne presidency.  Having said that I don't think in the end the Melbourne members with support it just from the impression I am getting from some of them.


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2013)

Great win by Port today. Amazing. A couple of Sydney players just disappeared in the last quarter, they'll have a bad flight home...

Good for Essendon that they won, keeps top 4 a real option for us.


----------



## pavilion103 (22 June 2013)

Great match. I was there. I got on TV. Great atmosphere despite the small crowd!


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Great match. I was there. I got on TV. Great atmosphere despite the small crowd!



Even sounded amazing on the TV. Great work Port!

Sydney off their game and still the team to beat, again.


----------



## sptrawler (22 June 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Correct. Jeff isn't even a member of the Hawthorn board these days, he's just a vocal supporter. I think Melbourne could do worse and I am coming around to the idea of Jeff not being a Melbourne supporter not necessarily being a bad thing.  My first reaction I'll admit was the same as my reaction when I heard Buddy didn't want to discuss his contract (No!!!!  tell me it isn't true!!!   ) but on reflection I think there is a lot of upside to Jeff taking on the Melbourne presidency.  Having said that I don't think in the end the Melbourne members with support it just from the impression I am getting from some of them.




If I was on the Melbourne board, I would be holding fire untill after the Federal election. 
They may have the opportunity to pick up an ex Prime Minister, rather than an ex Premier.


----------



## chops_a_must (25 June 2013)

Surely Jobe Watson has to have his brownlow stripped after admitting to using a prohibited substance?

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2013)

chops_a_must said:


> Surely Jobe Watson has to have his brownlow stripped after admitting to using a prohibited substance?
> 
> Crazy stuff.




I don't think the AFL will do what they should. Its their image as well. It will be left up to ASADA to hand down punishment to players and the club. Watch the AFL spin this one.


----------



## JTLP (25 June 2013)

I've spoken to friends who were more concerned about putting money on Sam Mitchell and getting a retrospective money back from their punting!

Jobe should be stripped of his Charlie and suspended. If the AFL are going to whack a (soft) ban on Tippett for breaching contract rules; surely breaching drug codes/ethics should garner something a bit harsher?

TH is right though; the AFL is a toothless tiger looking to protect its golden image and continue it's push through all of AUS. Plus Jobe is a bit of a poster boy...


----------



## chops_a_must (25 June 2013)

The bigger consequences are if it was found to be systematic, or widespread treatment in the squad.

THAT would throw a cat amongst the pigeons.


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 June 2013)

Don't be too quick to condemn. There is going to be more to this than is currently in the media. 

They must have some legal argument as both Jobe, Hirdy and everyone else associated at the club keep saying things like,"We are confident we have done nothing wrong. We just want everything to be finalised and out in the open."

It is still going to be lawyers at 10 paces.

Duckman


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2013)

Duckman#72 said:


> Jobe, Hirdy and everyone else associated at the club keep saying things like,"We are confident we have done nothing wrong. We just want everything to be finalised and out in the open."




LOL of course they are saying that. And the punters are swallowing it hook, line, sinker and rod!!


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 June 2013)

chops_a_must said:


> The bigger consequences are if it was found to be systematic, or widespread treatment in the squad.
> 
> THAT would throw a cat amongst the pigeons.




I don't understand why? It already has been seen to be part of a systematic and widespread treatment at the club. Essendon can hardly hose that one down. Everyone knows that the club was knee deep into a supplement program.

The idea that Watson is an isolated case is beyond belief.

Essendon's best defence will still be open, honest, upfront...............legal technicalities!!

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 June 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL of course they are saying that. And the punters are swallowing it hook, line, sinker and rod!!




I disagree TH.

There is a difference between saying, "Before we make any other comments we are waiting for the results of the investigation" and "We are confident that we have done nothing wrong, and are certain that we have not taken a banned substance". I think they've been given advice otherwise they wouldn't be so strong.

I just can't understand why Watson would have made the statement otherwise. If the Bombers and Watson had any indication that the investigation had taken a turn for the worse, wouldn't they be playing it down. Last night's interview has empowered every AFL follower that doesn't support the bombers to come out and say ..."Let's punish them". 

If Watson and the Club are being this bravado, while holding no cards to speak of, you have got to at least commend them for having balls!!

Duckman


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2013)

Duckman#72 said:


> If Watson and the Club are being this bravado, while holding no cards to speak of, you have got to at least commend them for having balls!!




No you don't.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2013)

Duckman#72 said:


> Essendon's best defence will still be open, honest, upfront...............legal technicalities!!
> 
> Duckman



I'm not sure what the legal technicalities will be here. I think they may only have mitigation in believing that some correspondence indicated it was ok. Or, they just thought they'd get away with doping, which I doubt. Fingers crossed for a legal technicality, or they have something up their sleeve. 

Caroline Wilson's reporting this afternoon typically sensationalistic. It's as if they've been feeding every player nandrolone. No wonder Fairfax is going under. All their quality journalists have left the building leaving behind tripe.


----------



## JTLP (25 June 2013)

kennas said:


> I'm not sure what the legal technicalities will be here. I think they may only have mitigation in believing that some correspondence indicated it was ok. Or, they just thought they'd get away with doping, which I doubt. Fingers crossed for a legal technicality, or they have something up their sleeve.
> 
> Caroline Wilson's reporting this afternoon typically sensationalistic. It's as if they've been feeding every player nandrolone. No wonder Fairfax is going under. All their quality journalists have left the building leaving behind tripe.




Caroline Wilson has to be the worst journo out there. I cannot understand any co's rationale for having her on the payroll!

Anyway; WADA have come out and said ignorance is no excuse...i.e. the decision comes down to you whether you inject/ingest etc etc. ASADA may have a different code of conduct though 

I've probably made Watson the whipping boy but the players who did this as Essendon should definitely be sanctioned somehow? You can't take a footy team off the park but perhaps stripping of picks for the next 'x' years? Fines?


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 June 2013)

JTLP said:


> Caroline Wilson has to be the worst journo out there. I cannot understand any co's rationale for having her on the payroll!




Actually I think she is good. The footy media is full of sycophantic interwoven boys club. They are all in it and its big business. Everyone stroking everyone else. Quite sickly really. You need someone exactly like her to kick the sh!te out of their comfortable little cult. Counter balance is very important without it you end up with the Armstrong situation. 

(Some of her more hysterical calls aside- sack Dane Swan for rumours as an example).


----------



## JTLP (26 June 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Actually I think she is good. The footy media is full of sycophantic interwoven boys club. They are all in it and its big business. Everyone stroking everyone else. Quite sickly really. You need someone exactly like her to kick the sh!te out of their comfortable little cult. Counter balance is very important without it you end up with the Armstrong situation.
> 
> (Some of her more hysterical calls aside- sack Dane Swan for rumours as an example).




And I would agree with you partially; the football world is very male orientated and is full of backslapping and jobs for the boys etc. She just blows all credibility out of the water when she goes on hysterical rampages; calling for people to be sacked; that it is impossible to see any good/journalistic integrity in her other articles.

The other person who tried to succeed in the male world and didn't fair quite well was Kelly Underwood. Doesn't help when you've got a monotone voice though.:


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 June 2013)

Everything that needs to be known is now known.  The public is kept in the dark while the AFL works out how to handle things, because they don't automatically adopt WADA rules.  

Options for Essendon - whole team suspended for rest of year, or 12 months?  Watson stripped of Brownlow?


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Everything that needs to be known is now known.  The public is kept in the dark while the AFL works out how to handle things, because they don't automatically adopt WADA rules.
> 
> Options for Essendon - whole team suspended for rest of year, or 12 months?  Watson stripped of Brownlow?




I think they are legislated to follow ASADA.

I see a ban for the individual players. Though not the full 2 years - maybe 6 months?

And a big fine for Essendon and stripped of points and a few careers done.


----------



## chops_a_must (26 June 2013)

Duckman#72 said:


> I don't understand why? It already has been seen to be part of a systematic and widespread treatment at the club. Essendon can hardly hose that one down. Everyone knows that the club was knee deep into a supplement program.




Because then WADA would be pushing for an entire club suspension.

It's serious stuff.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 June 2013)

Can't stand Caroline Wilson either, she just tries to stir up trouble. She hates Buddy, he just has to sneeze and she is writing an article about his 'bad behaviour' 

The Essendon thing, they will have to be sanctioned in some way or the AFL will be a joke.  Jobe should definitely be stripped of his Brownlow, look forward to Sam Mitchell receiving his


----------



## chops_a_must (26 June 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Can't stand Caroline Wilson either, she just tries to stir up trouble. She hates Buddy, he just has to sneeze and she is writing an article about his 'bad behaviour'




Maybe it's because she knows why he sneezes so much.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 June 2013)

chops_a_must said:


> Maybe it's because she knows why he sneezes so much.




Is that you Caroline?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 June 2013)

chops_a_must said:


> Maybe it's because she knows why he sneezes so much.




lol


----------



## IFocus (26 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> lol




LOL + 2

Rumour is Sydney will get the offer because co is cheaper there


----------



## Miss Hale (26 June 2013)

Jealousy is a curse, I know you guys all secretly wish you had Buddy in your team 

Go Buddy, and go Hawks!!!!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 June 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Jealousy is a curse, I know you guys all secretly wish you had Buddy in your team
> 
> Go Buddy, and go Hawks!!!!




I do have Buddy on my team!!  Hoping he stays, but suspect he will chase the moola up north.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I do have Buddy on my team!!  Hoping he stays, but suspect he will chase the moola up north.




I'm leaning towards the opinion that he will stay (but really have no idea), prefer it if he stays though for sure.  Nevertheless I won't be cracking the sads if he goes, Hawks will manage without him I'm sure.  Not sure how Buddy would manage without the Hawks though.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2013)

I have to say that John Worsfold's "I didn't hear it" answer in response to a question regarding the West Coast fans' booing of Jobe Watson last night was really poor form. I like Woosha, but the noise the crowd made when Watson touched the ball could be heard from Kalgoorlie.

Whether you support the actions of the crowd or not (personally I thought their actions were pathetic and a blight on a great contest), why lie about it? What purpose does lying serve, I always respected Worsfold as a man who didn't shirk the issues on or off field. I am afraid a lot of that has gone.

If he supported the crowd's actions, a simple "They paid their admission, they have the right to support or jeer as they see fit".

If he was against it then being a major face of the club, he should have acted to stop such poor behaviour.

If he didn't care either way, why not say that?

The issue I am raising is not the booing nor whether Watson is innocent or guilty, but the coach's bizarre response.

It seems to me, that to go out of your way to not be honest about it and hide from the issue was really, really weak.


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2013)

springhill said:


> I have to say that John Worsfold's "I didn't hear it" answer in response to a question regarding the West Coast fans' booing of Jobe Watson last night was really poor form.



He is probably regretting that. Should have known he would be asked and should have had a better response.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 June 2013)

I would have said something similar if I was in his position - "I didn't hear it".  It's not dishonesty at all, because it's obvious everyone heard it!!  It's just a more creative way of saying "I'm not interested in answering".

The media just want to draw a controversial comment.  Coaches have no obligation to answer anything at all if they don't feel like it.  The media can go and chase their tails.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I would have said something similar if I was in his position - "I didn't hear it".  It's not dishonesty at all, because it's obvious everyone heard it!!  It's just a more creative way of saying "I'm not interested in answering".
> 
> The media just want to draw a controversial comment.  Coaches have no obligation to answer anything at all if they don't feel like it.  The media can go and chase their tails.




You have got to be joking. I can't believe what you have just posted.

"I didn't hear it" and I'm not interested in talking about it" are completely different in terms of honest answers to the question.

Honesty - noun, plural hon·es·ties.
1. the quality or fact of being honest; uprightness and fairness.
2. truthfulness, sincerity, or frankness.
3. freedom from deceit or fraud.

I can't see anything there that justifies the use of a phrase, which avoids answering a question, as being honest.

GB, I generally like the quality and content of your posts, but you have stunned me with this one.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 June 2013)

springhill said:


> You have got to be joking. I can't believe what you have just posted.
> 
> "I didn't hear it" and I'm not interested in talking about it" are completely different in terms of honest answers to the question.
> 
> ...




I didn't see his face when he said it.  I took his comments to be tongue in cheek (since the noise was so obvious) or just dismissive of the media.  I think it's better just to give the media something they _cannot_ use, rather than something they can turn into back page news.  They are so desperate to whip up controversy.  I thought Tim Watson handled it expertly on tonight's game, just making a joke of it (the crowd reaction, not the drugs ).


----------



## springhill (1 July 2013)

Adelaide legend Graham 'Stiffy' Johncock has retired, effective immediately.

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2013-07-01/johncock-retires

At his best he was one of the best running defenders out of the back pocket and had the ability to occasionally move forward and kick a goal or 2.

It seemed that last season and into this current one, he had lost a yard of pace and the speed of the game had passed him by. His usually clear decision making skills also seemed to become more dubious over the last season and a half.

He was one of my favourite players and will be sorely missed by Crows fans.

All the best in your future endeavours, Stiffy!


----------



## springhill (2 July 2013)

I am watching On The Couch at the moment and the subject of discussion is Justin Koschitzke.

His form probably does not warrant being a regular selection, or even a semi-regular selection.

The discussion is revolving around whether the Saints should 'carry' or 'gift' Koschitzke his 200th game.

From memory he is on 198 games at the moment.

In all honesty I don't think he should be given token games to reach his 200th, he should have to earn selection and if he is not good enough to play those last couple of games on merit, then so be it. He doesn't make 200 games.

Paul Roos, who I assumed to be a hardass and someone who would say Koschitzke has to earn it, basically said gift him the last couple of games he needs.

This sets a bad example to the young players in my opinion, that near enough is good enough. Those 2 games should be going to someone to develop their game and give them experience in the big league, especially if they earned selection. What is the point of depriving another player with a future to accommodate someone who is finished, and to be honest never lived up to his potential?

Somewhere, sooner or later, a line has to be drawn in the sand on this age of entitlement. If you are not good enough then step aside and give a young player the chance to shine.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 July 2013)

I'm surprised that there haven't been any comments on the recent form reversal by *The Mighty Demons*. A much improved performance against St Kilda followed by a win against the Western Bulldogs (Footscray).

Maybe the decision to dump the coach should have been taken much sooner, like last year.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 July 2013)

nulla nulla said:


> I'm surprised that there haven't been any comments on the recent form reversal by *The Mighty Demons*. A much improved performance against St Kilda followed by a win against the Western Bulldogs (Footscray).
> 
> Maybe the decision to dump the coach should have been taken much sooner, like last year.




I have a lot of respect for Neil Craig. I would sign him up if I was running the club.


----------



## springhill (6 July 2013)

3 great games on tonight.

Crows v Eagles

Cats v Hawks

Wallabies v Lions

Thank God for Foxtel IQ.

Loser of the Crows/Eagles game basically out of the running for the finals.


----------



## sptrawler (6 July 2013)

springhill said:


> 3 great games on tonight.
> 
> Crows v Eagles
> 
> ...




The Crows v Eagles game has started and looks like it may be a good contest.


----------



## pixel (7 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> The Crows v Eagles game has started and looks like it may be a good contest.




Even though I'm an Eagles fan (Freo second, with any team playing against Collingwood close third), I did bet on the Crows to win. Don't mind that I lost the bet, not at all 

About time I put some money on Kennedy for the Coleman Medal.


----------



## pavilion103 (7 July 2013)

Another amazing win! Boy oh boy wowee


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Boy oh boy wowee



I thought that sounded good the first 50 or so times Brian used it. Now he spurts it out every time someone kicks the ball. He needs a couple of new tags, or variations of. Getting ho hum.

Cats look good with a couple of key outs and injection of some new talent.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 July 2013)

I hope Crawford doesn't cry like he did last time.    Sort of ruins it when he does that.


----------



## Logique (12 July 2013)

Hey this, hey that. Hey Bristle, hey Darce.

Half a $mill/ann (minimum) to steal our lines. 

Nice work if you can get it. Hey.


----------



## Miss Hale (13 July 2013)

kennas said:


> I thought that sounded good the first 50 or so times Brian used it. Now he spurts it out every time someone kicks the ball. He needs a couple of new tags, or variations of. Getting ho hum.




You are being nice.  BT is atrocious and I can't bear to listen to him. Particularly dislike the way he puts down Richo all the time. I assume it's supposed to be funny but it isn't. I now mute the TV and listen to the radio commentary if BT is on. 

No comment on Cats v Hawks


----------



## pavilion103 (13 July 2013)

BT is a dead set spud!

Cats 70 inside 50s to 19 today! Lowest ever and biggest differential ever. 

3 solid games now with a tweaked game plan and stars to return. Looking good. Didn't expect this this year.

Can't believe finals aren't too far away!


----------



## pavilion103 (25 August 2013)

The Cats!!!! Peaking at the right time of the year. Can't wait for finals!


----------



## Tink (25 August 2013)

Logique, are you thinking of doing the finals tipping again this year?

I hope so


----------



## Tink (1 September 2013)

Finals in Geelong?
Why are we moving a game there?
The ground isnt even big enough.

Geelong promotes Simonds Stadium final against Fremantle

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...ds-stadium-final/story-fni5f6su-1226708062923


----------



## IFocus (1 September 2013)

Tink said:


> Finals in Geelong?
> Why are we moving a game there?
> The ground isnt even big enough.
> 
> ...




Freo supporters are really angry LOL more than usual.


----------



## Logique (2 September 2013)

Tink said:


> Logique, are you thinking of doing the finals tipping again this year?
> 
> I hope so



Hi Tink,
happy to do so if people want - if so, I'll ask Joe for a 2013 version of last year's AFL Tipping Thread - 2012 AFL Finals Tipping - https://www.aussiestockforums.com/f...5323&page=7&highlight=2012+AFL+Finals+Tipping

In the meantime use this thread for your tips, by this Friday 7:00 pm EST please. Last year, late entrants started from the lowest progressive score.   

Round 1-
Hawthorn vs Sydney - (not you again)
Geelong vs Fremantle - (directions needed to Simonds Stadium)
Richmond vs Carlton  - (possible upset of the first round)
Collingwood vs Port Adelaide - (wearing different jumpers we hope)


----------



## Tink (3 September 2013)

Good to hear, Logique 

My tips for this week are -

Hawthorn
Geelong
Carlton
Collingwood

Thanks


----------



## Logique (3 September 2013)

Ditto for me:

Hawthorn
Geelong
Collingwood
Carlton


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2013)

This is the time of year i miss being in Aus and watching the games with friends etc


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 September 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> This is the time of year i miss being in Aus and watching the games with friends etc




What friends?? ::arsch:


----------



## prawn_86 (3 September 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> What friends?? ::arsch:




haha more than i have here that's for sure. When you coming to visit?


----------



## pixel (3 September 2013)

Logique said:


> Ditto for me:
> 
> Hawthorn
> Geelong
> ...



Just to be different:

Sydney - Hawks could be vulnerable without Buddy; should be much closer than last weekend
Freo - especially if it's as "spiteful" as Chris Scott suggests
Port
Richmond


----------



## pavilion103 (3 September 2013)

I'm ways so nervous this time of the year! 

Don't know if I could sit through a Cats v Hawks GF if it came to that!


----------



## Miss Hale (4 September 2013)

Thanks Logique!

My tips are:

Hawthorn
Freo
Port
Richmond


----------



## pavilion103 (4 September 2013)

Hawks

Cats

Pies

Tigers


----------



## IFocus (4 September 2013)

Sydney

Freo

Pies

Richmond


----------



## Logique (4 September 2013)

I've created a new thread for the tipping, 

2013 AFL Finals Tipping: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27347&p=792373#post792373

I transferred the existing tips over to it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tink (9 September 2013)

Thanks Logique, good on you.

Very surprised to see Geelong lose at their home ground this week.
Collingwoods out.
And we have half a happy home here, with the Carlton win.

The other half is happy to see Melbourne has a new coach, Paul Roos.


----------



## Logique (9 September 2013)

Four great games, really enjoyable round. Carlton entitled to come up here with some confidence next week.
Roos will be good for the Demons.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 September 2013)

I enjoyed the Carlton/Richmond game more than watching my own team win.  The turnaround was spectacular.  It was as if Richmond peaked too early and then adopted the mindset of "just stick it out and we're there" as opposed to "now let's blow them out of the park".  The former attitude will give the opposition a sniff of blood, always.  They made it easy for Carlton in the end.  Betfair had Carl at $2.10 as they were storming back to even scores.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (9 September 2013)

I could not be happier with my beloved Power
I don't think we will triumph over Geelong though.

A really good season with lots of fresh hope,with new players,coaches sponsors and president.

Hoping like hell Geelong don't give us another 100 point finals spanking


----------



## Whiskers (25 October 2013)

Watchout you southern so called AFL aristocracy,  : the Lions are coming back to their inimitable best. 

Brisbane Lions board battle ends

The silence was deafening but the result profound. Leigh Matthews, the fabled premiership coach, will return to the Brisbane Lions after a prolonged boardroom battle that has seen chairman Angus Johnson vacate his post.

After a board meeting that stretched past five hours on Wednesday, two months of in-fighting finally came to an end when Johnson agreed to stand down, as did Paul Williams, the feisty leader of the rival ticket which rose up to seize power in late August.

Brisbane Lions chairman Angus Johnson was booed at a dinner in the wake of Michael Voss's axing. 
Outgoing Brisbane Lions chairman Angus Johnson has fallen on his sword. Photo: Bradley Kanaris

Late Wednesday night, Brisbane-based businessman Bob Sharpless was named chairman.

In will come Matthews as a football director, a position that will see him take a hands-off approach on match day but serve to ensure everything is in place for success under new coach Justin Leppitsch.

It will be a move welcomed by the overwhelmingly pro-Matthews membership base, which would have undoubtedly swept his Fresh Start ticket to power if the November 13 emergency general meeting had gone ahead.

Read more: http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/afl...battle-ends-20131023-2w1n7.html#ixzz2ihtptynp​


----------



## trainspotter (1 November 2013)

Bye bye Scott Watters 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...t-watters-sacked/story-fni5f9q3-1226751203723
*
SCOTT Watters has been sacked as coach of St Kilda*.

Watters, who has been in charge at Seaford for only two years, was sensationally dumped this morning.

An announcement is expected to be made at Saints headquarters around 3.30pm AEDT Friday.


----------



## Tink (15 February 2014)

A good start to the year for Melbourne 
Let's hope it continues.


----------



## Tink (21 February 2014)

*Statue of Jim Stynes to be erected at MCG’s Avenue of Legends*


> MELBOURNE hero Jim Stynes is to be immortalised outside the MCG with a statue to be struck in honour of his exploits on and off the field.
> A bronze statue of the late Brownlow Medallist and former Demons president will be unveiled later this year, it was announced today.
> 
> The Melbourne Cricket Club has selected the big-hearted Irishman to join sporting legends such as John Coleman, Neil Harvey and Shane Warne in having a statue created in his honour outside the iconic stadium.
> ...



http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...venue-of-legends/story-fni0fit3-1226833754151

Great to hear. An inspirational man.


----------



## Miss Hale (2 March 2014)

Good to see Melbourne playing better even if it's only practice matches so far.  Would like to see them do well this year (but not too well ).


----------



## Calliope (23 June 2014)

Jonathan Brown has retired. Just in time I hope...how many more horrific head injuries could he sustain? The future of the Lions has suddenly become more bleak.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 June 2014)

Calliope said:


> Jonathan Brown has retired. Just in time I hope...how many more horrific head injuries could he sustain? The future of the Lions has suddenly become more bleak.




Champion player and bloke. One of the few 'characters' left in the game now that it has been sanitized and scrutinized to the nth degree.

The Lions were in trouble before he left, this would of been his final season anyway, and probably 1 too many if we are honest


----------



## Tink (9 August 2014)

*Conca ban fires up Danny Green, AFL and Damien Hardwick*

http://www.sportal.com.au/afl/news/...and-damien-hardwick/2lyfetulsw2a12numu8z7crci

_It may have been the best night of Richmond’s season so far but Tigers coach Damien Hardwick again found himself defending the suspended Reece Conca after boxer Danny Green came out swinging and delivered a brutal assessment of the meagre two-match ban._


----------



## Tink (26 August 2014)

Hi Logique, 

Just sending out a reminder that it's that time of year again soon, The Finals 

I am not sure if you are interested in doing the Finals Tipping again this year, and how many others are interested, no pressure though.

Just thought I would bring it up, and see what you and others thought.

Thanks


----------



## Logique (26 August 2014)

No worries Tink, happy to run it again.

The potential first round in 2 weeks time will be something like under, but Freo vs Port on the weekend will have a big bearing on it. Here in NSW we won't see this game on FTA tv (not happy), instead we'll get the Giants game.

Admire what the Tigers have done, but can't see them beating us up here, even at the sand track (ANZ).

Possible first week:
Swans vs Freo
Hawks vs Geelong

Essendon vs North 
Port vs West Coast


----------



## Tink (27 August 2014)

Good to hear, and thanks, Logique.

Yes, will be an interesting last round before the finals.


----------



## Miss Hale (31 August 2014)

Final 8 settled a little earlier than expected with Richmond's win over Sydney putting the others out of the race! 

Looking forward to anther cracking finals series


----------



## pixel (31 August 2014)

Sydney losing at home against Richmond?
*Disgraceful!*

Could it inspire Fremantle next weekend? Will be interesting, to say the least...


----------



## SirRumpole (31 August 2014)

pixel said:


> Sydney losing at home against Richmond?
> *Disgraceful!*
> 
> Could it inspire Fremantle next weekend? Will be interesting, to say the least...




Was a bit disappointing, although obviously Sydney were  off the pace to avoid injuries.

I'm a Sydney fan, but on their day Hawthorn is a match for them. If those two play in the GF, and I really can't see any other alternative, it will be a cracking game.


----------



## Logique (1 September 2014)

Well done Richmond! It was a great match to watch.

For mine Hawthorn deserve Premiership favouritism.  All those left-footers, their disposal is incredible.  Also Port are well capable of winning from 5th place.

Confirmed first week match ups - tips by Friday 7pm please: 

Hawks vs Geelong - Friday night
Swans vs Freo - Saturday afternoon

North vs Essendon - Saturday night
Port vs Richmond - Sunday afternoon

I'll lead off:
Hawks
Swans
Essendon
Port


----------



## Tink (2 September 2014)

Thanks, Logique.

My tips are -

Geelong
Sydney
North Melbourne
Port Adelaide


----------



## Purple XS2 (2 September 2014)

Greetings all:

Geelong to beat Hawthorn
Freo to beat Sydney
Essendon to oust North
Richmond to oust Port.

Brownlow? If the umps can get over his tatts, Dustin Martin.

Regards,

P


----------



## SirRumpole (2 September 2014)

Sydney, Hawthorn, North, Port


----------



## Tisme (2 September 2014)

Hawks, Dons, Freo, Tigers


----------



## overhang (2 September 2014)

Geelong to beat Hawthorn
Sydney to beat Freo
Port to beat Richmond
Essendon to beat North

Brownlow I'm hoping for a tie between Ablett and Selwood.


----------



## Miss Hale (4 September 2014)

My tips for week 1:

Hawthorn
Freo
North
Port


----------



## Duckman#72 (5 September 2014)

All potentially great games
My tips:

Geelong
Sydney
Essendon
Port

Cheers
Duckman


----------



## Logique (8 September 2014)

After Round 1, progress is:


Well done Sir Rumpole getting out to an early lead.

I was getting excited in the third quarter, but Essendon couldn't hold on.

Next weekend it's:
Geelong vs North on Friday night
Fremantle vs Port on Saturday night

Not easy games to tip!


----------



## Tisme (8 September 2014)

I thought the Tigers had the better of Port right up to the starting siren.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 September 2014)

Lol Tisme

Went to the Essendon/North game and we looked so good..until the 3rd quarter.

Watched on TV the Richmond game, 2nd quarter and my son said it best, it was like watching the U12s vs the U16s. Totally outclassed.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2014)

If logic played a part, the elimination finals would be abolished and 1&4, 2&3 would play for a spot in the GF.

But, where there is money to be made...


A disappointing crowd at ANZ I thought. 36,000 compared to 70k+ at the Melbourne games shows Sydney hasn't quite made it yet in terms of crowd support.


----------



## Tisme (8 September 2014)

I have to say the highlight game for me was Hawks V Cats. I think both teams showed much more talent than the other six....., but the Swans can't be denied a great chance to win the GF.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2014)

Tisme said:


> I have to say the highlight game for me was Hawks V Cats. I think both teams showed much more talent than the other six....., but the Swans can't be denied a great chance to win the GF.




The highlight game for me was North v Essendon. The Roos 30 odd points down and having the guts to come back and win without Harvey as well. Don't think they'll go any further, although with Geelong injuries and a possible Hawkins suspension, who knows ?

North are a club with a lot of spirit.


----------



## Tink (8 September 2014)

I agree, Rumpole, that was the highlight game for me also. 
What a come back.

My sons friend is North Melbourne, so they were over the moon.
I don't think they will go much further, as you said, though hard games to tip this time.


----------



## Logique (8 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> If logic played a part, the elimination finals would be abolished and 1&4, 2&3 would play for a spot in the GF.
> 
> But, where there is money to be made...
> 
> ...



Swans supporters just don't like the ANZ. We want to play at our home ground the SCG. 

Instead we have to hang on the results of the rugby league matches. This message is to our own club administration as much as to the AFL.


----------



## Purple XS2 (8 September 2014)

After a not-so-dazzling 0/4 from finals week-1, this time I'll plumb for:
North to beat Geelong - I'm off the bandwagon.
Freo to beat Port


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2014)

Logique said:


> Swans supporters just don't like the ANZ. We want to play at our home ground the SCG.
> 
> Instead we have to hang on the results of the rugby league matches. This message is to our own club administration as much as to the AFL.




I'm a Sydney follower , but from the country so don't get to any games. I would have thought that support for the club outweighs the venue. Does this indicate that Swans supporters are Eastern suburbs based ? ie is a class war is going on ?


----------



## Logique (10 September 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> After a not-so-dazzling 0/4 from finals week-1, this time I'll plumb for:
> North to beat Geelong - I'm off the bandwagon.
> Freo to beat Port



Don't be discouraged Purple, just keep backing yourself in and breaking the lines!

This week I'm going for: 
North
Port


----------



## Tink (10 September 2014)

Yes, most games are unpredictable, you just never know the outcome.

Hard to pick this week, but my tips are -

Geelong
Fremantle

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 September 2014)

I'm with Tink,

Geelong
Freo


----------



## Miss Hale (10 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> I'm a Sydney follower , but from the country so don't get to any games. I would have thought that support for the club outweighs the venue. Does this indicate that Swans supporters are Eastern suburbs based ? ie is a class war is going on ?




Two words, stadium deal. Sydney Swans make much more money playing at ANZ Stadium than they would at the SCG.  The current deal does not run out until 2016 so expect to have to put up with more games there until then at least.  The players hate it too, terrible surface.


----------



## Duckman#72 (11 September 2014)

This weekend - Geelong and Port
Cheers
Duckman


----------



## Miss Hale (12 September 2014)

Geelong and Port for me this week


----------



## pixel (12 September 2014)

Miss Hale said:


> Geelong and Port for me this week




Onya Kangas!

Sorry, Miss Hale; but I really hope that your other tip is wrong as well.

Go the Dockers


----------



## Tink (13 September 2014)

Yes, good on North Melbourne. I wonder how much further they can go.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 September 2014)

Good on Norths, but a great game from two very good teams.


----------



## Tink (13 September 2014)

Of course, it was a great game to watch. Both played well.


----------



## pavilion103 (13 September 2014)

Bloody Cats


----------



## pixel (13 September 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> Bloody Cats




Bluddy Power 

Must admit though that Freo dug their own grave. Had they converted at a better rate - and we know they can! - the game would've been over by the end of the first quarter. As it turned out, Port got their act together in the 3rd, and the Dockers lost their self belief. 

Not the result I'd wished for, but nonetheless a great game.


----------



## Logique (14 September 2014)

Update after Round 2. A very entertaining finals series so far!

It doesn't take a master tactician to work out that the Hawks will start fast next week.  Look out if Port are thereabouts at half time. What a story they are this year.


----------



## Tink (15 September 2014)

Yes, it was a great weekend of footy, thanks, Logique.

This week -

Sydney v North Melbourne on Friday.

Hawthorn v Port Adelaide on Saturday.

_ I wonder if North Melbourne can go the whole way._


----------



## Tisme (15 September 2014)

I forgot to predict last weekend, so my picks are :

Hawks V Roos


----------



## SirRumpole (15 September 2014)

Tisme said:


> I forgot to predict last weekend, so my picks are :
> 
> Hawks V Roos




Roos to beat Sydney ? 

He's coaching Melbourne now.



A very brave prediction there.

Half the Sydney side would have to go down with the flu to go down to the Kangas, so

Sydney, Hawthorn.


----------



## overhang (15 September 2014)

Missed last weeks but I probably would have got both games wrong anyway.
Sydney to win comfortably this week and Port to cause and upset.


----------



## pavilion103 (15 September 2014)

Heading over for the prelim.

I'm a cats man but I've been going to all the Power games with my parents and good mate since 1997.

Hoping for an upset win


----------



## Miss Hale (15 September 2014)

pixel said:


> Bluddy Power




Bluddy Freo 

Couple of cracking matches last weekend though, so much more relaxing when your team is not playing


----------



## Tink (17 September 2014)

If only it was Melbourne, though Paul Roos is a great coach.
Hopefully in the next few years.

Agree, Miss Hale, always easier watching when it's not your team.
We have a household of Melbourne and Carlton, and have had  neither of late.

I would like to say North Melbourne, even with Harvey coming back, but I think it may be - 

Sydney
Hawthorn

Both will be excellent games.

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Logique (19 September 2014)

A step up in class this weekend for the underdogs, as impressive as they've been. 

Can't go past: 

Swans
Hawks


----------



## Miss Hale (19 September 2014)

My tips for this week...

North
Hawks


----------



## Logique (21 September 2014)

Progress after Round 3 - hoping it's a predictor for next week


----------



## SirRumpole (21 September 2014)

And now for the big one,

Sydney


----------



## CanOz (21 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> And now for the big one,
> 
> Sydney





*Go Swans!!!*corn:


----------



## Tink (22 September 2014)

What a great game between Port Adelaide and Hawthorn. 
If Port hadn't kicked so many points would have told a different story.

Very entertaining. Well played by both.

Yes, now to the big one, Hawthorn v Sydney.


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2014)

Did someone put some vallergan the Hawk's water bottles? If they play like they did Saturday the Swans will steam roll them, with only Buddy on the field!


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2014)

Robbie Gray in with a chance tonight?


----------



## SirRumpole (22 September 2014)

Tisme said:


> Robbie Gray in with a chance tonight?




I like watching the games but I avoid award shows like the plague. I wouldn't have a clue who will win whatever they hand out tonight.


----------



## Miss Hale (22 September 2014)

Don't need to think about this week's tip 

Hawthorn


----------



## pixel (22 September 2014)

Swans in a canter.


----------



## Logique (22 September 2014)

My tip no secret either

Swans


----------



## Ijustnewit (22 September 2014)

It's going to come down to who can handle the heat the best. When I say heat , I mean the 20 degrees forecast for Saturday so far. With Sunday in Melbourne looking at least 27 degrees , I think Grand Final day could be much warmer than the 20 forecast. So I would be breaking out the Gatorade and ice vests for the teams for sure.
Going to be close but I think the Hawks will wilt in the heat and Sydney should shine . Does anyone know how long it's been since  GF day has been played in 20 plus temps? I usually follow NRL , but after the NQ Cowboys have been duded by the refs three years in a row I'm going to be looking closer at your great game next season.


----------



## pixel (22 September 2014)

Congratulations, Matt Priddis!

A worthy Brownlow Winner, yet he's flown pretty much under everyone's radar.


----------



## Tisme (23 September 2014)

Well I shall don my Hawks pullover, scarf and hat and root for them on Saturday, a lager stimulant or two in one hand and a pie or two in 'tother.

My pick is a 17 point margin to Hawthorn.

My hope is one kick in it, 1 minute out:- ...... just like the famous 1989 GF ......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1H9e0iG7s


----------



## Tisme (23 September 2014)

pixel said:


> Congratulations, Matt Priddis!
> 
> A worthy Brownlow Winner, yet he's flown pretty much under everyone's radar.




I managed to watch him at his table give a few deserving players a wrap, before finally receiving the award and what a humble bloke he showed himself to be with the acceptance speech too. 

Winning a Sandover in 2006 is no mean feat either and he won that with the highest score to that date of 58 votes (now equal with Kane Mitchell 2012), 12 more than the previous highest, Murray Wrensted in 1985 .... 

Bravo


----------



## Miss Hale (23 September 2014)

Ijustnewit said:


> It's going to come down to who can handle the heat the best. When I say heat , I mean the 20 degrees forecast for Saturday so far. With Sunday in Melbourne looking at least 27 degrees , I think Grand Final day could be much warmer than the 20 forecast. So I would be breaking out the Gatorade and ice vests for the teams for sure.
> Going to be close but I think the Hawks will wilt in the heat and Sydney should shine . Does anyone know how long it's been since  GF day has been played in 20 plus temps? I usually follow NRL , but after the NQ Cowboys have been duded by the refs three years in a row I'm going to be looking closer at your great game next season.




Not sure how familiar you are with Melbourne weather but it could quite easily be 20 one day and 27 the next down here.  If it's around 20 degrees I don't think it will cause too many problems for the players, it won't be humid which is what causes players to fatigue the most. Can't see Hawthorn wilting any more than Sydney to be honest, they didn't have any problems in the heat up in Queensland when they beat the Gold Coast by 99 points. Having said all that the forecast could change dramatically between now and Saturday and we could be back to winter!


----------



## Tink (24 September 2014)

I think the Grand Final will be another 'edge of the seat' game, but I think Buddy will be the tipping point.

Sydney to win for me, thanks, Logique.

So true, Miss Hale, regarding our weather. I love our four seasons in one day.

I heard rain in the morning, fine in the afternoon, but looks like it has now been changed to 24 and cloudy.
I am hoping its a lovely day for the game.


----------



## Logique (24 September 2014)

Longmire announced AFLCA Coach of the Year, just edging out Clarkson
http://www.afl.com.au/news/2014-09-23/horse-wins-photo-finish

Very nervous ahead of Saturday, Hawthorn are an outstanding football team.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2014)

Logique said:


> Longmire announced AFLCA Coach of the Year, just edging out Clarkson
> http://www.afl.com.au/news/2014-09-23/horse-wins-photo-finish
> 
> Very nervous ahead of Saturday, Hawthorn are an outstanding football team.




I reckon Brad Scott should have been a natural choice.

The Roos played well above expectations and probably surprised even their most ardent supporters.

All very well when you have lots of money to buy the best players, not so easy otherwise.


----------



## Logique (25 September 2014)

Agree Brad Scott did very well with the resources at his disposal.


----------



## overhang (26 September 2014)

Sydney by 35 points for me.
Anyone heading to the game?


----------



## burglar (27 September 2014)

Logique said:


> ... Hawthorn are an outstanding football team.



Agree +1
Hard to score goals when you don't see anything of the ball!


----------



## SirRumpole (27 September 2014)

Bugger


----------



## Tink (28 September 2014)

Congratulations to Hawthorn.

Sydney didn't seem in the game at all.


----------



## Tink (28 September 2014)

I am surprised no one has mentioned one of the goals for Hawthorn that was out on the full, and they got a goal?
Did anyone else see that?

All in all, was a good game.

Well done to both teams.


----------



## Logique (28 September 2014)

Final standings for 2014.  

Not much joy in it for this Swans supporter. We must have played our U12s by mistake. Hawthorn were amazing.


----------



## Miss Hale (28 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> Bugger




Hooray! 

We're a happy team at Hawthorn.... 

Well done Logique and thanks for running the comp again this year 


Edit: Is your table correct Logique, Pixel tipped Swans for the GF.


----------



## Tink (29 September 2014)

Congrats, and thanks Logique, for another year of the tipping competition.

Enjoy the celebrations, Miss Hale.


----------



## Logique (29 September 2014)

Quite right Miss Hale, corrected table attached.


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2014)

Wow I didn't expect to see the Swans crumble like that!!! They choked better than Port in 2003


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2014)

Tisme said:


> Wow I didn't expect to see the Swans crumble like that!!! They choked better than Port in 2003




You're right. As a Swan's supporter it was hard to watch.

I reckon we may lose Goodes, Malcheski, maybe Jack, Rhyce Shaw and Ted Richards for next year.

It could be a very different team, and maybe we won't do as well even with Buddy.


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> You're right. As a Swan's supporter it was hard to watch.
> 
> I reckon we may lose Goodes, Malcheski, maybe Jack, Rhyce Shaw and Ted Richards for next year.
> 
> It could be a very different team, and maybe we won't do as well even with Buddy.




I'm pretty sure someone forgot to tell Malcheski they couldn't win.


----------



## Tink (3 October 2014)

I wasn't sure where to put this but very sad to hear, a true gentleman, gone too soon.

*Robbie Flower, Melbourne legend and AFL Hall of Famer, passes away aged 59 *

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a.../story-fni5f91a-1227078308134#social-comments

RIP


----------



## Miss Hale (8 October 2014)

Yes, very sad, Flower was one of my favourites from that era.  And always seemed like an absolutely lovely bloke as well. 

Anyone else hate the trade period?  I find all this bargaining with players rather unseemly.


----------



## tech/a (8 October 2014)

As for the Crows
Phil who?

Think I'll barrack for Port.


----------



## pavilion103 (8 October 2014)

tech/a said:


> As for the Crows Phil who?  Think I'll barrack for Port.




Me too.
Mass exodus at Geelong


----------



## Tink (9 October 2014)

Yes, Miss Hale, that was when the players had outside jobs, as well as playing footy. 
They played with the team in the area they were located in.
It has come a long way.

I agree about this trading period. I don't like it either.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 October 2014)

The trading period reminds me of a livestock auction.

Which is what it is.


----------



## Tink (9 October 2014)

Yes, true, Rumpole. 

It happens in all the sports now.


----------



## shouldaindex (8 December 2014)

Hawks fan.

People forget how mediocre we were between 1992 and 2006 (won 3 finals in 15 years).

Makes the last few years all the better.

I think FA will favor teams like us to rotate our top end, once Hodge and Mitchell go, get in the best 27 year old midfielder FA.


----------



## Tisme (10 December 2014)

Not long now 'til the first bounce !!!


----------



## drsmith (12 March 2015)

Former AFL bad boy Ben Cousins in the poop again,

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wes...vide-breath-test/story-fnhocxo3-1227259540376


----------



## Tink (10 April 2015)

AFLPA raises prospect of all AFL officials to be tested for illicit drugs as league reviews policy

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...e-reviews-policy/story-fnp04d70-1227297694324


----------



## Tisme (11 April 2015)

Footy isn't the same game it was 40 years ago, when players had Wednesday arvo off to train and part of Friday to prepare for the game, booze and have a naughty. Then again the game back then included aluminium sprigs, biffo, bumps, mud, blood, rain, prickly wool jumpers, shirt fronting and a beer gut.


----------



## Logique (11 April 2015)

Uggh those prickly wool jumpers, how bad were they! Copping a shirtfront was not a pleasant experience as a kid, but it made you learn.


----------



## IFocus (11 April 2015)

How woeful were Carlton last night Mick out coached by Simpson cannot see Mick lasting the season.


----------



## sptrawler (11 April 2015)

IFocus said:


> How woeful were Carlton last night Mick out coached by Simpson cannot see Mick lasting the season.




Mick showed how bad a coach he was, in the mid 90's, when the Eagles didn't win three back to back.

He had a State side, that were head and shoulders above the competition, his coaching let the guys down.IMO


----------



## Tisme (13 April 2015)

My footy tipping so far is woeful!!


----------



## pixel (13 April 2015)

Tisme said:


> My footy tipping so far is woeful!!




You're not alone, mate:
Many only got 5 out of 9, myself included. And I still dropped only 30 places in a field of over 46000.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

It has nothing to do with the colour of your skin Adam Goodes. It was the fact in the first quarter the umpire let you get away with several cheap shots and you got paid the free kick 



> The West Coast club issued a statement on Monday expressing its regret at the repeated booing.
> 
> In a statement, the club said its Indigenous liason officer, Phil Narkle, spoke to Noongar elders today to express the club's dismay and disappointment at the treatment of Goodes during Saturday's game.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-27/lewis-jetta-sick-of-adam-goodes-afl-boos-sydney-swans/6650332

Twitter goes into meltdown for real ...

http://www.foxsports.com.au/afl/afl...confused-by-fans/story-e6frf3e3-1227370441560


----------



## SirRumpole (27 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> It has nothing to do with the colour of your skin Adam Goodes. It was the fact in the first quarter the umpire let you get away with several cheap shots and you got paid the free kick




So ? It happens all the time. Sometimes you get a free kick, other times you don't.

Is the booing of Adam Goodes racially motivated ? Who knows. People on the other side don't like great players playing against them. If you happen to be a bit cocky (as Goodes is) then you probably get more than your share of abuse. That doesn't detract from the fact that he's a great player and a credit to the game.


----------



## overhang (27 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> It has nothing to do with the colour of your skin Adam Goodes. It was the fact in the first quarter the umpire let you get away with several cheap shots and you got paid the free kick
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So Wayne Carey picks up his best mates wife and wasn't booed week in week out, Barry Hall sucker punches a player on the ground and wasn't booed week in and week out, one of the most hated players Stephen Milne had rape allegations pending and wasn't booed week in week out, Joel Selwood has the most free kicks in the comp and isn't booed unless he gets a free but yet somehow a duel brownlow medalist and player ranked 215th in the comp for average free kicks deserves to be booed for cheap shots and play style.  What a load of rubbish, Goodes is booed because of some of the political comments he has made that has ruffled a few feathers of those that would rather he shuts his mouth and maintain the status quo.

I personally think Goodes went the wrong way about assisting the Indigenous in his political comments that seemed to be more focused on the past than trying to fix the present.  But no way known he deserves to be booed every single week like he has for the entire football season and its a bloody disgrace that one of the great players of this era has to put up with this every single week.


----------



## Tisme (27 July 2015)

Has macho Adam picked on any 13 yearold girls lately? That's what professional footballers do isn't it ....destroy a child for being a child.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 July 2015)

Tisme said:


> Has macho Adam picked on any 13 yearold girls lately? That's what professional footballers do isn't it ....destroy a child for being a child.




Destroy ?

Teach them a lesson maybe.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

overhang said:


> So Wayne Carey picks up his best mates wife and wasn't booed week in week out, Barry Hall sucker punches a player on the ground and wasn't booed week in and week out, one of the most hated players Stephen Milne had rape allegations pending and wasn't booed week in week out, Joel Selwood has the most free kicks in the comp and isn't booed unless he gets a free but yet somehow a duel brownlow medalist and player ranked 215th in the comp for average free kicks deserves to be booed for cheap shots and play style.  What a load of rubbish, Goodes is booed because of some of the political comments he has made that has ruffled a few feathers of those that would rather he shuts his mouth and maintain the status quo.
> 
> I personally think Goodes went the wrong way about assisting the Indigenous in his political comments that seemed to be more focused on the past than trying to fix the present.  But no way known he deserves to be booed every single week like he has for the entire football season and its a bloody disgrace that one of the great players of this era has to put up with this every single week.




Ermmm yes they were booed week in and week out. Short memory 

Nothing to do with status quo. It's football.

My son ran out with the Sydney Swans ... Adam Goodes is a dead set legend in my book. Playing the race card is uncalled for IMO


----------



## overhang (27 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Ermmm yes they were booed week in and week out. Short memory
> 
> Nothing to do with status quo. It's football.
> 
> My son ran out with the Sydney Swans ... Adam Goodes is a dead set legend in my book. Playing the race card is uncalled for IMO




So you're recreating history then, none of those players I mentioned were booed week in week out.  Carey was booed by North only, Hall was booed by West Coast only, Mine was booed for 2-3 weeks then it stopped.

If you don't think it's about his comments involving race then why has this booing only occurred since he became Australian of the year?  He hasn't altered his play style apart from the fact he plays more up forward these days.  There are so many other players much more deserving of being booed than Goodes but yet aren't, Aker wasn't booed and he was one of the most outspoken footballers going around.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

overhang said:


> So you're recreating history then, none of those players I mentioned were booed week in week out.  Carey was booed by North only, Hall was booed by West Coast only, Mine was booed for 2-3 weeks then it stopped.
> 
> If you don't think it's about his comments involving race then why has this booing only occurred since he became Australian of the year?  He hasn't altered his play style apart from the fact he plays more up forward these days.  There are so many other players much more deserving of being booed than Goodes but yet aren't, Aker wasn't booed and he was one of the most outspoken footballers going around.




He dives and looks for a free kick because he is untouchable. Behind play he hits you in the bread basket and runs off from you and takes a cheap shot 5 metres from the ball. Need I go ON?

AKER got axed QUICKLY .. no media no representation ... NUFFIN. 

Milne was terrorised for years and years. I should know. Spent 5 years BOOOING him from the grand stand.


----------



## Tisme (27 July 2015)

overhang said:


> So you're recreating history then, none of those players I mentioned were booed week in week out.  Carey was booed by North only, Hall was booed by West Coast only, Mine was booed for 2-3 weeks then it stopped.Aker wasn't booed and he was one of the most outspoken footballers going around.




Too right they all were booed, Adam Goodes introduced racism into the eqtn and AFL fans don't see the game as a vehicle for racial protest.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

AKER http://www.bigfooty.com/forum/threads/did-lynch-and-akermanis-get-booed.49523/page-2

http://www.thefanatics.com/sports.news.view.php?id=389959

http://www.theroar.com.au/2015/06/01/does-australian-sport-have-a-problem-with-tall-poppies/

Nahhhh no booing for AKER !


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

Tisme said:


> Too right they all were booed, Adam Goodes introduced racism into the eqtn and AFL fans don't see the game as a vehicle for racial protest.




Nuffin to do with the colour of your skin. It is football. Either you are "fair" and play the game as it was intended or the crowd  (Colosseum Roman Times) will gin you. I umpired for 5 years at an extreme level holding the whistle. Under 10s don't f@ck around.


----------



## overhang (27 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> AKER http://www.bigfooty.com/forum/threads/did-lynch-and-akermanis-get-booed.49523/page-2
> 
> http://www.thefanatics.com/sports.news.view.php?id=389959
> 
> ...




Every week, not a chance they were.  Maybe you need to stop sitting in bay 13.  Hell I'm a cats fan and Stevie J deserves to be booed many times more than Goodes is, he is a blight on the game with his sniping and playing for frees but he isn't booed as systematically as Goodes is apart from Freo crowds.  You would have to be blind freddy to think that an AFL player has ever been booed to the level Goodes has received this year.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

overhang said:


> Every week, not a chance they were.  Maybe you need to stop sitting in bay 13.  Hell I'm a cats fan and Stevie J deserves to be booed many times more than Goodes is, he is a blight on the game with his sniping and playing for frees but he isn't booed as systematically as Goodes is apart from Freo crowds.  You would have to be blind freddy to think that an AFL player has ever been booed to the level Goodes has received this year.




Aaahhhh Stevie J my nemesis. This guy gets away with scragging on a new level. Shirt pulling crotch grabbing Achilles heeel stomping mutha loader who when he decides to play football can actually turn the game. Kudos for him to get away with it. He does it off the ball and gets away with it offscreen. 

Mr. Goodes on the other hand has a hand it in it and easily replayed on the TV. He takes a dive or does a great thing and it is all on Chammel 7 to look on the big screem. (not a typo) Last weeks game he scragged twice in the forward pocket and was awarded a free kick and some candy. Umpire let it go ... replay on the bigscreen and *# 37* gets a free ball kick into the 50 metre arc. Crowd booooes deservedly so. He kicks a umpire goal. Crowd boos again. Happens 2wice in 15 minutes. Protected species? 

'Not racist "... just how he plays football now .... please don't flame on about the prejudice ... it's football


----------



## overhang (27 July 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Aaahhhh Stevie J my nemesis. This guy gets away with scragging on a new level. Shirt pulling crotch grabbing Achilles heeel stomping mutha loader who when he decides to play football can actually turn the game. Kudos for him to get away with it. He does it off the ball and gets away with it offscreen.
> 
> Mr. Goodes on the other hand has a hand it in it and easily replayed on the TV. He takes a dive or does a great thing and it is all on Chammel 7 to look on the big screem. (not a typo) Last weeks game he scragged twice in the forward pocket and was awarded a free kick and some candy. Umpire let it go ... replay on the bigscreen and *# 37* gets a free ball kick into the 50 metre arc. Crowd booooes deservedly so. He kicks a umpire goal. Crowd boos again. Happens 2wice in 15 minutes. Protected species?
> 
> 'Not racist "... just how he plays football now .... please don't flame on about the prejudice ... it's football




Well we will have to agree to disagree then TS as I really feel its more about his off field comments than his play style that people don't like.  Andrew Bolt lambasted him after his article in The Age last year and from then on it's gone down hill.  I see no explanation for why Goodes wasn't being booed pre 2014.

I will agree with you though that Stevie J is a freak but a flog, I wish we traded him to GWS last year.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2015)

overhang said:


> Well we will have to agree to disagree then TS as I really feel its more about his off field comments than his play style that people don't like.  Andrew Bolt lambasted him after his article in The Age last year and from then on it's gone down hill.  I see no explanation for why Goodes wasn't being booed pre 2014.
> 
> I will agree with you though that Stevie J is a freak but a flog, I wish we traded him to GWS last year.




You are looking too far into your navel. It is football ... it is tribal. Nuffin to do with if you are a ginger Wolverine Irish Paddy Ryder playing for POrt HE ROCKS. Because he plays football, all for Adam Goodes dun what he has dun but PULLLEEEEEZEE stop milking the umpires thanks.

Don't care about AB in my discussions thanks ... he gets boooed cause his style of football has changed. He plays for the whistle and tags you in the holding pens / not cool.

Adam Goodes has done far more for indigenous people in the last 10 years then any other aboriginal to raise the awareness for their plight. Where is Michael Long, Nicki Windmarr, David Wirrapanda, Nova Peris Kneebone, Cathy Freeman, David Namijirra and Eddie Mabo now?


----------



## SirRumpole (28 July 2015)

Stevie J should be booed after the low hit he gave Jarrod McVeigh and got away with.

:swear::swear::swear:


----------



## Tink (28 July 2015)

_Hawthorn legend Dermott Brereton has suggested current AFL star Adam Goodes should review his on-field antics and “work out what he can do to change” his theatrics.

Brereton, a former flamboyant player who often goaded opposition supporters with on-field histrionics and a rugged style of play, has led a defiant stand against the AFL’s call to end collective booing.

The former premiership player said jeers were just part of the game and players subjected to it needed to think about why they were being targeted.

It followed calls for fans to stop booing Sydney legend Goodes.

“People will boo, they will cheer, they will hiss, sometimes they will swear ”” it’s the behaviour of the player that can stimulate those responses,’’ Brereton told the Herald Sun today._

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...e-crowd-reaction/story-fni5f22o-1227458981632


----------



## Tisme (28 July 2015)

Tink said:


> _Hawthorn legend Dermott Brereton has suggested current AFL star Adam Goodes should review his on-field antics and “work out what he can do to change” his theatrics.
> 
> Brereton, a former flamboyant player who often goaded opposition supporters with on-field histrionics and a rugged style of play, has led a defiant stand against the AFL’s call to end collective booing.
> 
> ...




Dermott was so hated his mauling at "that" grandfinal is one the best watching ever.

I disagree with the notion Adam is being booed simply  because of his resorting to ungentlemanly behaviour, he has admonished the crowd using race as the tool, he certainly has resorted to becoming like an injured soccer player to milk free kicks, he has been taking cheap shots, he did hurl abuse at an impressionable child ... he has become a crotchety old man with a hate starting to consume him and the crowd picks up on that ... they want the old Adam who is a brilliant footballer, who plays the game for game's sake.... when two tribes go to war, not three.


----------



## Logique (28 July 2015)

Although I'm a Swans supporter, I disagreed with the club administration coming out and saying '..if you boo Adam Goodes you are a racist..'  That's _way_ wide of the mark, and a little insulting to footy fans.   

Let's be fair, Adam in recent years has courted attention and publicity, although I had no problem with his or Lewis Jetta's on field 'spear throw' celebrations. 

Gillon Maclachlan of the AFL hasn't overreacted, to his credit he got it exactly right, saying to footy fans..hey it's gone a bit far, not a good look and could you ease up a bit.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 July 2015)

Logique said:


> Although I'm a Swans supporter, I disagreed with the club administration coming out and saying '..if you boo Adam Goodes you are a racist..'  That's _way_ wide of the mark, and a little insulting to footy fans.
> 
> Let's be fair, Adam in recent years has courted attention and publicity, although I had no problem with his or Lewis Jetta's on field 'spear throw' celebrations.
> 
> Gillon Maclachlan of the AFL hasn't overreacted, to his credit he got it exactly right, saying to footy fans..hey it's gone a bit far, not a good look and could you ease up a bit.




I doubt if any player could expect to be cheered by the opposition fans. Goodes should take it as a compliment because it means the opposing fans think he will run rings around them, which he often does.


----------



## sptrawler (28 July 2015)

Logique said:


> Although I'm a Swans supporter, I disagreed with the club administration coming out and saying '..if you boo Adam Goodes you are a racist..'  That's _way_ wide of the mark, and a little insulting to footy fans.
> 
> Let's be fair, Adam in recent years has courted attention and publicity, although I had no problem with his or Lewis Jetta's on field 'spear throw' celebrations.
> 
> Gillon Maclachlan of the AFL hasn't overreacted, to his credit he got it exactly right, saying to footy fans..hey it's gone a bit far, not a good look and could you ease up a bit.




Absolutely spot on, it is just another example of journalists, talking up a story.

Whatever the reason for the booing, the last thing it is, is racism. 

Goodes, made an issue out of nothing, and Australians are giving him $hit over it, nothing more than that. Australian spectators hate poor sportsmanship and sports people getting in their faces, ala the Tomic/ Kyrigos issue. The media tried to beat that up as a racist thing also.

It is also an Aussie thing, to niggle people who can't take it, the more response people get, the more they will crank it up. Not saying it is right or wrong, just the way it is.

Booing a sports person has nothing to do with racism.IMO

Also on a scale of 1 - 10 it doesn't even rate. 
Goodes needs to watch the Tour de France, to see how to respond to spectator heckling.

Froome was spat on, punched and had urine thrown on him by spectators. Does that mean they are racist? No the French are just poor losers.
If Nairo Quintana was winning and he coped the same treatment as Froome, the press would be saying it was racist.

I'm sure Froome would have been much happier, if people only booed at him, but he just got on with it it and won.

The problem for Goodes is, the public will remember him for this, rather than his brilliant career.


----------



## basilio (28 July 2015)

The abuse of Adam Goodes has gone completely over the top. When a large section of a crowd abuses him whenever he gets the ball it makes the the game look like something from the Deep South in the 1930's.

I'm glad that outside coaches and the head of the AFL are vocal in their support of Adam. One way of really stopping this rubbish would be to simply stop the game the next time this rubbish happens. If an opposing captain just said "Lets stop playing" the Swans captain and team followed and the umpires also followed in support it could be made clear that the players and officials will not accept this prolonged abuse. 

I don't think you would have to do this too long long or too often to get the message across.

I wonder if they have the testes to do it ?


----------



## MrBurns (28 July 2015)

basilio said:


> The abuse of Adam Goodes has gone completely over the top. When a large section of a crowd abuses him whenever he gets the ball it makes the the game look like something from the Deep South in the 1930's.
> 
> I'm glad that outside coaches and the head of the AFL are vocal in their support of Adam. One way of really stopping this rubbish would be to simply stop the game the next time this rubbish happens. If an opposing captain just said "Lets stop playing" the Swans captain and team followed and the umpires also followed in support it could be made clear that the players and officials will not accept this prolonged abuse.
> 
> ...




Surely you cant blame a football crowd for this, it has nothing to do with his colour and everything to do with the man himself.

He called out a 13 year old girl who called him an ape and had her ejected from the ground when he should have ignored her.

Then he does a war dance in front of the crowd as if to say "stuff you"

Well he's getting exactly what he asked for


----------



## SirRumpole (28 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Then he does a war dance in front of the crowd as if to say "stuff you"




There was no "as if" about it, it was "stuff you", and it was deserved.


----------



## MrBurns (28 July 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> There was no "as if" about it, it was "stuff you", and it was deserved.




You seriously think someone can give the finger to a football crowd and they back off ?

They see him as a sook and a dober, this is Australia he's getting exactly what he asked for because of his actions.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> You seriously think someone can give the finger to a football crowd and they back off ?
> 
> They see him as a sook and a dober, this is Australia he's getting exactly what he asked for because of his actions.




I don't really expect them to back off. Morons will be morons.


----------



## MrBurns (28 July 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I don't really expect them to back off. Morons will be morons.





That's right, when you're an AFL footballer you have to play the crowd that pays your salary.

I'm not saying it's right I'm saying trying to take the high road over something like this is wasted effort and it has backfired.

I don't think anyone cares what colour he is, it's the way he's demanded to be treated the way he wants to be treated instead of rolling with the punches like everyone else.


----------



## Tisme (29 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> That's right, when you're an AFL footballer you have to play the crowd that pays your salary.
> 
> I'm not saying it's right I'm saying trying to take the high road over something like this is wasted effort and it has backfired.
> 
> I don't think anyone cares what colour he is, it's the way he's demanded to be treated the way he wants to be treated instead of rolling with the punches like everyone else.





If it was the race card in play, Nick Naitanui must be Daniel in the lion's den..... worse he's a Midvale boy too!! Half the West Coast Eagles players probably have Noongar blood coursing through their veins.

Too late anyway, because ever since I was a young snot playing footy in Perth, I noticed the crowd likes to pick at sores. I recall the men hurling abuse from the Swan Districts boundary fence at the umpires and some of the legends of the game too..... I don't recall Poly Farmer getting bent out of shape at the opposition team's fans booing.

Adam is going to get the rounds from the crowd from now on regardless of the AFL trying to institute a police state politeness.


----------



## Logique (29 July 2015)

Indeed, there's been booing of footy players since forever. Players learn to just get on with it.  

It's not like Adam is there on minimum wage. He is remunerated pretty well to play football. And the spectators dig deep into their pockets to go to the games.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 July 2015)

It seems Adam has taken time off training and may not play this weekend. That would be a pity. He should take the booing as a 'rev up' to boost his performance, not let it get him down.

Hopefully he'll think about it and use it to his advantage.


----------



## MrBurns (29 July 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> It seems Adam has taken time off training and may not play this weekend. That would be a pity. He should take the booing as a 'rev up' to boost his performance, not let it get him down.
> 
> Hopefully he'll think about it and use it to his advantage.




Looks like he might resign...big mistake.

Resign, sook, blame the crowd....Noooooooo

Go out there and if they boo, treat it like they're cheering, take a bow, put both hands in the air as a sign of recognition, SMILE. That will put an end to it then just play football.

He may not be up to it either that or he's being badly advised.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Looks like he might resign...big mistake.
> 
> Resign, sook, blame the crowd....Noooooooo
> 
> ...




Yep, I agree with that.


----------



## Tisme (29 July 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Yep, I agree with that.




You guys never saw how the Brissy crowd punished Brendan Fevola for being a w4nk3r


----------



## SirRumpole (29 July 2015)

Tisme said:


> You guys never saw how the Brissy crowd punished Brendan Fevola for being a w4nk3r




Only because he was


----------



## MrBurns (29 July 2015)

Maybe the Australian of the Year award went to his head and he's now all self righteous but whatever the case what he does in the next week will determine how he will be viewed from here on.


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Looks like he might resign...big mistake.
> 
> Resign, sook, blame the crowd....Noooooooo
> 
> ...




He would do better ,to just go up to the opposition cheer squad and do the war dance, before the start of every game.
The fans would love it, he needs to grow a pair and stand up like a man. 
Get back in their faces, be proud and show some backbone, what a cry baby.IMO

Tell them to stop booing me.  lol


----------



## SirRumpole (29 July 2015)

sptrawler said:


> He would do better ,to just go up to the opposition cheer squad and do the war dance, before the start of every game.
> The fans would love it, he needs to grow a pair and stand up like a man.
> Get back in their faces, be proud and show some backbone, what a cry baby.IMO




Just a grandiose bow in their direction might relieve the tension a bit.

I remember the cricket crowds hating Tony Greig whenever he played here, but he played the crowds and made a joke of it and they eventually respected him for it. That's the best way for Goodes to go imo.


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Just a grandiose bow in their direction might relieve the tension a bit.
> 
> I remember the cricket crowds hating Tony Greig whenever he played here, but he played the crowds and made a joke of it and they eventually respected him for it. That's the best way for Goodes to go imo.




Absolutely.
When Freo are playing, is it o.k to boo Hayden Ballantyne (which every opposition does) but it isn't ok to boo Michael Walters.
Obviously the answer is no booing at AFL games, what a joke.


----------



## MrBurns (29 July 2015)

Now that total waste of space Daniel Andrews has waded in condemning the people who boo.

Everyone in any high position will do the same, Adam is not only Australian of the Year but he is also indigenous, he's untouchable, no one is going to criticize him.


----------



## Logique (29 July 2015)

MrBurns said:


> Looks like he might resign...big mistake.
> Resign, sook, blame the crowd....Noooooooo
> 
> Go out there and if they boo, treat it like they're cheering, take a bow, put both hands in the air as a sign of recognition, SMILE. That will put an end to it then just play football.
> ...



I agree with that too Burnsy.


----------



## trainspotter (29 July 2015)

Larry Pickering doesn't mince words ...



> Now I’ve heard everything! The AFL and every sports commentator in the country is admonishing the crowds for booing Adam Goodes. Well, now the crowds can add Lewis Jetta to their list of people worthy of booing because, although the AFL might be able to eject a 13-year-old girl from the MCG, it can’t eject 50,000 fans who paid to have their say.
> Crowds have always been a sonic barometer of what’s fair and what’s not... and they are invariably right! Forget idiot commentators, AFL administrators are the curators of the game and have a duty to wipe out this racist garbage Aboriginal players are provocatively throwing at fans of opposing teams.




http://pickeringpost.com/story/afl-blames-the-crowd-/5173

Written by the Black Steam Train no less ...



> As for Adam, well, in the end, I think he got what he really wanted.  Before the game, he spoke of Nicky Winmar and his now historic stand against racism.  As a man whose days are numbered at the top of his game, he really wants to be remembered like Nicky was.   He wants a legacy.  And as he inches closer to retirement from football, a job afterwards would be nice – perhaps the victim theatrics were just his way of auditioning for a job in the Industry.  Viewing his performance from that angle, I give him an A++.  They’re gonna  love  him.  As for me, I can’t look up to you Adam.  I’m ashamed of the way a child was used as a pawn to achieve your goal, and you should be too.




http://theblacksteamtrain.blogspot.com.au/2014/08/adam-goodes-ensuring-racism-as-sport.html

I did not see Tony Lockett sook it up when this happened ...



> In Round 18, 1993, in a match at the Sydney Cricket Ground between St Kilda (then Lockett's club) and Sydney (his future club) a piglet (being a reference to Lockett's build) was released by a member of the Sydney crowd onto the ground (with the wrongly spelled word "Pluga" and Lockett's playing number of "4" spray painted onto it) before being tackled to the ground and removed by Sydney Swans player Darren Holmes.[9] The Channel Seven commentary of the incident had the exclamation of "There's a pig at full-forward!" from commentator Sandy Roberts. Lockett was actually absent from the match due to injury.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Lockett

Finally there are 71 AFL players recognised as Aboriginal. Only 1 of them gets booed. Is this racism? Nope .. it is because you are a pillock Adam Goodes.



> Unlike most sports gurus in this town, I loved Goodes’ indigenous war dance last month as the Swans beat Carlton. For one thing, it’s about time we beat the Kiwis and their haka at their own game.
> 
> For another, he just did it so well. Bravo, I say. He stole the show.
> 
> ...




http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/re...g-like-a-pillock/story-fnpug1jf-1227401141399


----------



## MrBurns (29 July 2015)

Adam may as well resign now unless he comes back as a man not a sulking victim.

All these calls about racism are rubbish but they have traction via the media and high profile w#nk### trying to jump on the indigenous welfare bandwagon.

If Adam is to salvage this he has to act quickly.....or be the victim forevermore.

Unfortunately the above mentioned w#nk### are probably telling him he's right so it's game over.....perhaps....


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2015)

I just saw that Jones guy on the news, he made a good point, he said there are 70+ indigenous players in the AFL only Goodes is getting booed.

Like I said in an earlier post Hayden Ballantyne gets booed every game and gets called some pretty horrible names.
Guess it isn't a problem, he's from Scotish background, he's fair game.


----------



## pixel (29 July 2015)

Respect can't be demanded. Respect has to be earned. 

Earned not only by doing one's job well - on that score, Adam Goodes is well ahead of the crowd. But there's more to it than doing well. Honest respect is earned by overall attitude, as in "Treat others the way you want to be treated."

*Throw hostility in the form of an imaginary spear at the crowd, provoke them with an aggressive "war dance", and you can't be surprised when the crowd throws hostile Boos back at you.*
If Adam wants to play the race card and differentiate himself from the average spectator, by all means call the Booing racist. But then you'll have to find another term to describe what happened under Apartheid, under Nazi rule, or what the Conquistadors did unto the American Natives. 

Chalk and Cheese.


----------



## Tisme (30 July 2015)

Is Adam's "war dance" actually a traditional set of moves or something made up in recent time?


----------



## Logique (30 July 2015)

Aker tells it straight.



> http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...-akermanis-20150730-gini39.html#ixzz3hKuOeotV
> 
> ..Akermanis said it would be a shame if Goodes decided to retire over the controversy, and said the 35-year-old needed to make a decision about "whether he's for the club or for himself".
> 
> ...


----------



## Macquack (30 July 2015)

Logique said:


> Aker tells it straight.






> "If you don't play, who's winning?




At the moment, the Swans are full of star players and cruising along in 4th place on the ladder. There is no real pressure on Goodes to actually play. What a luxury. If the Swans were struggling on the ladder, Goodes may have been able to turn the situation around and go out there and do what he is good at and what he is being paid for (winning).

I do like Goodsie, I think he is misunderstood and does not comes across that well in the media. Having said that, I don't feel too sorry for a champion athlete, two times "Brownlow medallist" and "Australian of the Year".


----------



## sptrawler (30 July 2015)

Media manipulation at its best.IMO

Warne reckons Goodes needs to just get on with playing the game and ignore the booing, it happens to all sports stars.
Courier Mail headline, Warne really hates Goodes.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...over-adam-goodes/story-fnia3gpf-1227463725465

The Courier Mail also has the headline, The speach that turned the public against Goodes.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...-really-divisive/story-fnia3v70-1227463023081

I don't know about anyone else, but I never heard it, or of it. 
I'm also sure, the Perth fans weren't booing over it.

Lazy reporting.IMO Make up your own story.

What gets me is, they are making out only white people are racist, they somehow think blacks aren't racist to whites?
The booing has nothing to do with race, just a person with attitude and a media feeding it.IMO


----------



## Tisme (31 July 2015)

sptrawler said:


> Media manipulation at its best.IMO
> 
> Warne reckons Goodes needs to just get on with playing the game and ignore the booing, it happens to all sports stars.
> Courier Mail headline, Warne really hates Goodes.
> ...




Courier Mail is not considered to be much more than a Liberal Party rag, with a fella named Christopher Dore in charge. Anything that isn't pro Liberal is harangued, belittled, denigrated, etc. Even LNP supporters complain about the blatant bias in a monopolistic news print. They just make stuff up all the time.


----------



## Logique (31 July 2015)

Reports in the media that some Swans supporters will be pelting boo'ers with eggs at the ground. 

I sincerely hope this is not true.

But don't worry, you've seen how accurate we are at kicking for goal!  Probably miss and hit the light tower..


----------



## sptrawler (31 July 2015)

Logique said:


> Reports in the media that some Swans supporters will be pelting boo'ers with eggs at the ground.
> 
> I sincerely hope this is not true.
> 
> But don't worry, you've seen how accurate we are at kicking for goal!  Probably miss and hit the light tower..




Sounds as though the media frenzy is working, they will have plenty write about next week, if a riot breaks out.

Even if the fans hadn't thought of egg throwing, the media will talk them into it. lol


----------



## SirRumpole (31 July 2015)

Logique said:


> Reports in the media that some Swans supporters will be pelting boo'ers with eggs at the ground.
> 
> I sincerely hope this is not true.
> 
> But don't worry, you've seen how accurate we are at kicking for goal!  Probably miss and hit the light tower..




Swans supporters are too intelligent for that sort of thing


----------



## Tisme (3 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Swans supporters are too intelligent for that sort of thing




I see that Nova peris wept for Adam Goodes on the weekend.



> "
> When you want change it takes tremendous guts and leaders, ie. Adam Goodes,' she said.
> 
> 'He said 'enough is enough... and when he spoke out the world said 'get back in your box, mate, you cannot stand up and use this because you're Australian of the Year'.'Senator
> ...




Here's me thinking that the crowd still hasn't forgiven him for the psychological damage he has done to a 13 year old girl and having choreographed air spears thrown at them.

Just incase you don't recall (yeah OK it's Andrew Bolt and he isn't known for embellishing the truth) :

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/index.php/heraldsun/comments/man_honored_after_yelling_at_13_year_old_girl/

And Salvos to the rescue (apparently the girl is ruined these days)

http://www.foxsports.com.au/afl/afl-premiership/the-mother-of-girl-who-hurled-abuse-at-adam-goodes-says-reaction-has-been-blown-out-of-proportion/story-e6frf3e3-1226651200208

real champ is Adam :bad:


----------



## MrBurns (3 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> I see that Nova peris wept for Adam Goodes on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What right do the police have to detain someone who calls someone else an ape ?

Racism ? Bulldust, he does look like an ape and it has nothing to do with his colour.

Eddy Maguire suggested he be used to promote King Kong, we don't hear much about that now do we


----------



## SirRumpole (3 August 2015)

Tisme said:
			
		

> And Salvos to the rescue (apparently the girl is ruined these days)




Huh ? Did you read the article ?

The mother said



> Her mother told 3AW radio  on Monday morning that her daughter was doing OK, but she was still concerned about her treatment by security.
> 
> "She's not doing too bad considering everything that’s happened," she said.




Where was the reference to the girl being "ruined" ?


----------



## Tisme (3 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Huh ? Did you read the article ?
> 
> The mother said
> 
> ...




I was referring to an recent article where the mother is wanting an apology by Adam and her daughter has slipped down the ladder. I'll try to find it ....later


----------



## MrBurns (3 August 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Huh ? Did you read the article ?
> The mother said
> Where was the reference to the girl being "ruined" ?








> The girl said she is sorry and will now "think twice", as she did not realise her denigrating comment was a racial slur.




There was no racial intent so it wasn't racist but she apologised for being racist , under pressure of course.

What a sham this whole episode has been.


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2015)

Adam to return to training tomorrow with the playing group ...



> "I don't think he had intentions to watch the (Swans) game, but he ended up watching the final three quarters and couldn't believe the amount of support that he had."
> 
> That means Goodes would have seen the entire SCG crowd stand for a minute of applause in the seventh minute of the third quarter - recognising Goodes's guernsey number 37.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-03/adam-goodes-to-return-to-sydney-swans-training/6668702

Try not throwing an imaginary spear into the crowd then giving the universal F U fist pump Adam. Also when you have both hands squarely in the oppositions back then feign a free kick to the umpires and receiving it wonder why you get booed. 

Brisbane fans booed Kennedy and LeCrais kicking for goals two weeks ago .. no mention of that? Oh that's right .. they kicked 11 goals and 17 points. Maybe the booing worked to put them off their set shots for goal?


----------



## trainspotter (3 August 2015)

Sydney Swans Vs Richmond ... Adam Goodes 3 votes for plucking low hanging fruit. And he wonders why he gets booed?


----------



## trainspotter (5 August 2015)

LMAO ..... cheeky buggers:-



> AS far as sporting memorabilia goes, this is up there with the most elusive of all time.
> 
> Prominent sporting and political identities continue to stake their positions over the Adam Goodes booing scandal, but it has taken this long for someone to try to cash in.
> 
> Now the imaginary spear tossed by Sydney Swans champion Adam Goodes in his SCG “war dance” has attracted bids of $20,000 in an eBay frenzy.




http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...erates-20000-bid/story-fnii5smq-1227471216388


----------



## overhang (6 August 2015)

I've been to every Sydney vs Geelong game in Geelong over the last few years, won't be able to attend Saturday night.  Can't remember the crowd at Skilled ever booing Goodes down there so it will be interesting to see the reaction.  Make no mistake though if Goodes or any Sydney player receives a free that isn't obvious to bias eyes then the crowd will boo.  A bit annoying though that the game is going to be mostly about Goodes when it should be about the legend of our club playing is 200th... Selwood.


----------



## sptrawler (6 August 2015)

overhang said:


> I've been to every Sydney vs Geelong game in Geelong over the last few years, won't be able to attend Saturday night.  Can't remember the crowd at Skilled ever booing Goodes down there so it will be interesting to see the reaction.  Make no mistake though if Goodes or any Sydney player receives a free that isn't obvious to bias eyes then the crowd will boo.  A bit annoying though that the game is going to be mostly about Goodes when it should be about the legend of our club playing is 200th... Selwood.




Is it true Selwood is representing Australia in the diving team?


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2015)

overhang said:


> I've been to every Sydney vs Geelong game in Geelong over the last few years, won't be able to attend Saturday night.  Can't remember the crowd at Skilled ever booing Goodes down there so it will be interesting to see the reaction.  Make no mistake though if Goodes or any Sydney player receives a free that isn't obvious to bias eyes then the crowd will boo.  A bit annoying though that the game is going to be mostly about Goodes when it should be about the legend of our club playing is 200th... Selwood.




I can't make it either, but I'd love to be there just to get a boo in !!  

I could dress up like Little Bo Peep and hope to cop a mouthful of racist twaffle from Adam 

My only real hope is that Aker and Eddie are commentating the match........


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2015)

Tisme said:


> I can't make it either, but I'd love to be there just to get a boo in !!




boo who ?


----------



## Logique (6 August 2015)

Memo to the Skilled Stadium crowd on Saturday. Be sure to clap obediently at the right moments. Otherwise..you remember what happened to the 13 year old girl right..

And they say North Korea is a police state. Too many rent-seekers in our game.



> Geelong Advertiser:
> http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au...des-makes-return/story-fnjuhrq4-1227470147748
> Cameron Mooney: Simonds Stadium in spotlight as Goodes makes return - 5 August 2015
> 
> ...*There will be cameras on the crowd on Saturday night*, just looking out for stupid individuals who boo or put their thumbs down when Goodes gets the ball.   Ask yourself if you want to be embarrassed across the country for that sort of idiotic behaviour...


----------



## Tink (7 August 2015)

Well said, Logique.

If the AFL start destroying our game with this PC rubbish, I will be very disappointed.
The crowds will definitely dwindle if people are not allowed to boo/cheer/yell, and express their thoughts on what is happening on the field.

I am glad to see that Goodes is coming back, and like others have said, just play the game.
We go to the football to see our team win, and on that field they are all footballers, nothing else.

If he wants to do the war dance, good for him, from what I remember, Aker used to do handstands and all sorts on the field.

I am glad to see the footballers come forward and give their opinions.


----------



## explod (7 August 2015)

Is there a cricket thread.  

Cummorn Noco we need to come out of moth BALLS and show em what we can do.


----------



## Miss Hale (6 September 2015)

Hi everyone, haven't been around for while but was wondering if you are going to have a finals tipping comp again this year as I always enjoyed that and would love to take part if again if you do


----------



## Logique (7 September 2015)

AFL Finals Round 1 - 2015
Fri, 11 Sept
WCE vs HAW	20:20 Domain Stadium

Sat, 12 Sept	
FRE vs SYD 	15:20 Domain Stadium
WBU vs ADE 	19:20 MCG

Sun, 13 Sept	
RIC vs NTH 	15:20 MCG

My selections are:
WCE
SYD
WBU
RIC


----------



## SirRumpole (7 September 2015)

Logique said:


> AFL Finals Round 1 - 2015
> Fri, 11 Sept
> WCE vs HAW	20:20 Domain Stadium
> 
> ...




I'll GO

HAW
SYD
WBU
RIC


----------



## IFocus (7 September 2015)

Logique said:


> AFL Finals Round 1 - 2015
> Fri, 11 Sept
> WCE vs HAW	20:20 Domain Stadium
> 
> ...




WCE
FREO
WBD
RIC


Go WCE


----------



## Tisme (7 September 2015)

Logique said:


> AFL Finals Round 1 - 2015
> Fri, 11 Sept
> WCE vs HAW	20:20 Domain Stadium
> 
> ...





HAW
FRE
WBU
RIC


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2015)

Buddy Franklin out of Swans "indefinitely" with a "mental condition".

!@#$%^&*()


----------



## pixel (8 September 2015)

HAW
FRE
ADE
RIC


----------



## Miss Hale (10 September 2015)

Hawks
Freo
Bulldogs
Richmond


----------



## trainspotter (10 September 2015)

Wet Toast
South Melbourne
Glenelg
Caaarn the Tiges !


----------



## Tink (10 September 2015)

Good to see you back, Miss Hale.

My tips -

Hawthorn
Fremantle
Adelaide
Richmond

Thanks, Logique


----------



## Logique (11 September 2015)

Nice to see you footy lovers saddling up again. Can anyone deny the WA stranglehold this year!    

Get your tips in folks, first final is tonight.


----------



## IFocus (11 September 2015)

Logique said:


> Nice to see you footy lovers saddling up again. Can anyone deny the WA stranglehold this year!
> 
> Get your tips in folks, first final is tonight.





Priddis out for the WCE tough to win without him :-(


----------



## pixel (11 September 2015)

IFocus said:


> Priddis out for the WCE tough to win without him :-(




A good team closes ranks when that happens.
A great team steps up and beats the odds even more convincingly.
Beating the reigning Premiers 96 : 64 suggests the latter.


----------



## Tink (13 September 2015)

Agree, Logique, about WA stranglehold this year. 
My prediction was one of them would win this year, we will see.

It was a close game last night, Bulldogs v Adelaide, with Adelaide sneaking through.


----------



## Logique (14 September 2015)

Update after Round 1:




For the benefit of the Swans players, aim for the two tall posts in the middle - 7.18, give me a break. The seagulls were ducking for cover.

Round 2:
Fri night - Hawthorn vs Adelaide 
Sat night - Sydney vs North Melbourne

My tips are:
Hawthorn
Swans


----------



## SirRumpole (14 September 2015)

Rd2

Hawthorn
Swans


----------



## Tisme (14 September 2015)

What game between the doggies and the crows ....brilliant

Hawks
Roos


----------



## trainspotter (14 September 2015)

Glenelg too strong for Hawks who are playing lacklustre footy for finals.

Shinboners to run over the top of South Melbourne who have too many injuries.


----------



## Miss Hale (14 September 2015)

Well we really covered ourselves in glory week 1 didn't we! 

My tips for this week:

Hawks 
Roos


----------



## Knobby22 (14 September 2015)

Hawks should win but Adelaide have a great attack. It won't be easy.


----------



## Tink (17 September 2015)

My tips are -

Hawthorn
Sydney

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## IFocus (18 September 2015)

Tink said:


> My tips are -
> 
> Hawthorn
> Sydney
> ...





Same for me 

Hawthorn
Sydney


Then of course Freo / WCE GF, fairy tail ending for WCE = premieres


----------



## Logique (18 September 2015)

No game in Melbourne on Prelim Final weekend, aren't the Vics loving that!


----------



## Logique (22 September 2015)

A blanket finish looms, and it might all hinge on the results of the Prelims and GF 




Next week it will be:

Fri night - Fremantle vs Hawthorn
Sat night - West Coast Eagles vs North Melbourne

My tips are:
Hawthorn (with apologies to Ross and Kirky)
WCE


----------



## SirRumpole (22 September 2015)

HAW
WCE


----------



## pixel (22 September 2015)

For Friday's game, I'll go against the odds and say

FREO
WCE


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 September 2015)

Hi everyone,

Late to the comp.  Will have Hawks and WCE.  Thanks.


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2015)

It will have to break all the historical hoodoos and statistical probability barriers, but I think with the whole of Victoria depending on them I think the Hawks will run out winners on Friday night which will put error pressure on the Weagles. North look like they are on an up cycle, so:

Hawks 
Roos


----------



## sptrawler (22 September 2015)

Freo

Nth Melb.

Sorry about late entry, been to China to see what all the fuss is about.lol


----------



## pixel (22 September 2015)

sptrawler said:


> been to China to see what all the fuss is about.lol




... and what did you find out? :1zhelp: Do they also follow Aussie Rules over there???


----------



## Logique (22 September 2015)

Gringotts and spT, you are both very welcome, and not without a chance either, given the closeness of the tipping this year.

For example, Pixel, activating a canny strategy, didn't bother to supply tips last week, but remains just one tip from the lead.


----------



## sptrawler (22 September 2015)

pixel said:


> ... and what did you find out? :1zhelp: Do they also follow Aussie Rules over there???




I found out they don't know how to queue, and lack manners.

They don't follow any rules, let alone Aussie rules, the only rule I saw them apply was "me first".


----------



## Macquack (22 September 2015)

sptrawler said:


> I found out they *don't know how to queue*, and *lack manners*.
> 
> They *don't follow any rules*, let alone* Aussie rules*, the *only rule *I saw them apply was "*me first*".




Had to laugh at that, thought you were referring to Sydney. Had to look back at pixels post to see you were talking about China. 

Your post still holds true in Sydney. We don't give a toss about Rugby League, Rugby Union, let alone the "new sports power religion" - Australian Rules Football.


----------



## pixel (22 September 2015)

Logique said:


> Gringotts and spT, you are both very welcome, and not without a chance either, given the closeness of the tipping this year.
> 
> For example, Pixel, activating a canny strategy, didn't bother to supply tips last week, but remains just one tip from the lead.




I had the house full of visitors, so forgot to register my tips here.
I did, however, put it in at the WA Tipping website:




(that's merely for the record, no attempt to get those points recognised here.  )


----------



## IFocus (22 September 2015)

Have to go Freo and WCE


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 September 2015)

sptrawler said:


> I found out they don't know how to queue, and lack manners.
> 
> They don't follow any rules, let alone Aussie rules, the only rule I saw them apply was "me first".




Mmm.  And I guess they're still reproducing like crazy.  Crack the 2 billion population would be a great achievement.


----------



## sptrawler (22 September 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Mmm.  And I guess they're still reproducing like crazy.  Crack the 2 billion population would be a great achievement.




I wasn't being judgemental, just saying it as it was.

it may well be part of their culture, but when there is a queue of 400 or so people and they just walk in and push in at the front, it is a bit disconcerting.

Also when fresh fruit is put out, and most people take one or two pieces, while they take an armfull.
Obviously the fruit doesn't last long.

Anyway getting off topic.


----------



## Tink (24 September 2015)

My tips are -

Fremantle
West Coast Eagles

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Tisme (24 September 2015)

sptrawler said:


> I wasn't being judgemental, just saying it as it was.
> 
> it may well be part of their culture, but when there is a queue of 400 or so people and they just walk in and push in at the front, it is a bit disconcerting.
> 
> ...




You only have to watch their behaviour at the theme parks on the Gold Coast to know they deliberately ignore the rules about queuing.... apparently language appreciation gazumps the obvious and courtesy.


----------



## Miss Hale (24 September 2015)

My tips for this week:

Hawthorn 
West Coast


----------



## trainspotter (25 September 2015)

Brown at the back and yellow at the front over the purple pole lickers

&

The mighty Eagles to dominate the Shinboners


----------



## Logique (25 September 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Brown at the back and yellow at the front over the purple pole lickers
> &
> The mighty Eagles to dominate the Shinboners



Salutations_ O Watcher of Trains_. Was wondering if you would grace us with your tips this week!  

I think you've got it right, a great match in prospect this evening.


----------



## Tisme (26 September 2015)

Freo OWNED!! 

It was like a lesson on how to play football by the Hawks....like watching the Brisbane Lions early naughties and then Geelong.


----------



## trainspotter (26 September 2015)

And that's how the fight started ....


----------



## overhang (26 September 2015)

Whats the name of the only ship not to dock at Fremantle?

A Premiership.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 September 2015)

Cruel, cruel.

I think WCE may just get up in the GF, to fly the flag for the West.

Assuming they win tonight of course.


----------



## pixel (26 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Cruel, cruel.
> 
> I think WCE may just get up in the GF, to fly the flag for the West.
> 
> Assuming they win tonight of course.




They did, and I guess they will clip the Hawks' wings in the GF.
Tight it will be - probably less than a goal in it, similar to 2006.

Well done, The Eagles!


----------



## Logique (27 September 2015)

Consistent tipping by Miss Hale and Trainspotter sees them surge to the lead with one game to go.




The WCE have been outstanding this year, but for the Grand Final, can't go past 

- the Hawks


----------



## Tink (27 September 2015)

Yes, great games, but I have to say, I wasn't impressed with the umpiring, and the 50 metres in the first game.

Just my view.

I will come back with my tip during the week.


----------



## sptrawler (27 September 2015)

Sad day for the Dockers, lazy day afternoon, should be ashamed of themselves.IMO


----------



## Tink (29 September 2015)

*Fremantle's Nathan Fyfe wins AFL 2015 Brownlow Medal.*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-28/nat-fyfe-wins-brownlow-medal-for-2015-afl-season/6811638

31 - Fyfe
28 - Priddis
26 - Mitchell
25 - JP Kennedy
24 - Hannebery

Congratulations.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2015)

WCE to win the GF


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> WCE to win the GF




I think from the following stats your prediction is wrong.

*My Pick the Hawks*


http://afltables.com/afl/teams/westcoast/gamer.html



http://afltables.com/afl/teams/hawthorn/gamer.html


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2015)

Tisme said:


> I think from the following stats your prediction is wrong.
> 
> *My Pick the Hawks*
> 
> ...




Stats, smats it all comes down to which team plays best on the day.



WCE are the underdogs thats good enough to go for them.


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Stats, smats it all comes down to which team plays best on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> WCE are the underdogs thats good enough to go for them.




Well they will have to play 150% to come close to the Hawks if Saturday's effort against a very tired Roos is any metric to go by.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2015)

Tisme said:


> Well they will have to play 150% to come close to the Hawks if Saturday's effort against a very tired Roos is any metric to go by.




They did what they had to do to win. I think the extra week off compared to the Hawks may give WC an advantage. 

No doubt that Hawthorn are the class side of the comp, but that's not always enough.


----------



## IFocus (29 September 2015)

WC to break the Hawks hearts..................


----------



## sptrawler (29 September 2015)

IFocus said:


> WC to break the Hawks hearts..................




Agree with you, WCE big forwards, will take some stopping.


----------



## Tink (1 October 2015)

I think it will be a very close game, as Pixel mentioned above.

Hard one to pick, but, I will say -

West Coast Eagles.

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 October 2015)

Hawks, thanks Logique.

Mitchell for the Norman with a 35 posession game.


----------



## Miss Hale (1 October 2015)

Was waiting for the teams to come out before I made my decision, after much consideration...

Hawthorn


----------



## Tisme (2 October 2015)

I have this uncontrollable desire to rewatch for the umpteenth time "that" match with Dermot getting the bejesus thumped out of him. 

It had God kicking goals, Dipper taking on a couple at once, Whiskas, Dunstall up forward, etc and a deserved win.


Here's an unbiased highlight reel:


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 October 2015)

I had the Footy Show on TV last night.

Most of the guys wanted to dress up as women.  

Over-identification with the masculine role makes them seek the opposite.

Crawf, who overidentifies with being a silly kid, dresses up as a grumpy old man.  

If you went to a dress up party and theme was "whatever you want", what would you wear?

Slight departure...


----------



## Tisme (2 October 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I had the Footy Show on TV last night.
> 
> Most of the guys wanted to dress up as women.
> 
> ...




Yeah it's embarrassing ...kinda reminds me of the end of footy junior dinner in the local town hall with a woman who looked like Dame Edna, complete with coles cardigan, playing Steven Foster tunes on a worn out piano, accompanied by an OMG he's old saxophoner and even older drummer...... sly grogging and durries out back for most of us while waiting for Best and Fairest presentation.


----------



## Logique (2 October 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I had the Footy Show on TV last night....
> ...If you went to a dress up party and theme was "whatever you want", what would you wear?
> Slight departure...



That show redefines 'cringe worthy'.

I wouldn't go dressed as Meatloaf that's for sure. Or Bryan Ferry for that matter.

Good luck to both sets of supporters tomorrow.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 October 2015)

Logique said:


> That show redefines 'cringe worthy'.
> 
> I wouldn't go dressed as Meatloaf that's for sure. Or Bryan Ferry for that matter.
> 
> Good luck to both sets of supporters tomorrow.




Yeh, they know their audience demographic.  

There's not much to do with footy.  Just the hosts backslapping each other and self-indulgent performances.

Sam can be funny ... sometimes.


----------



## Logique (4 October 2015)

Congratulations to Miss Hale, who becomes a two time Joe Medallist in 2015, well done.

Congratulations to the Hawthorn club, who'll be trying for a 'four-peat' in 2016. 

Big thanks to Joe for the thread, and the medal named in his honour.


----------



## Logique (4 October 2015)

History of the medal:


----------



## IFocus (4 October 2015)

Thanks Logique

Only fitting Miss Hale take it out, Hawks were clearly the deserving premiers.

I should be able to get over the loss by the start of next season


----------



## Miss Hale (5 October 2015)

Thrilled to take out the Joe medal for the second time!  It does help when your team keeps winning and you have the utmost faith in them 

Thank Logique for running the comp once again


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 October 2015)

Miss Hale said:


> Thrilled to take out the Joe medal for the second time!  It does help when your team keeps winning and you have the utmost faith in them
> 
> Thank Logique for running the comp once again




The Rio show was awesome.  Mitchell also.  

They get less exciting the more frequently they happen.  2008 vibe was intense.  This one, as a threepeat, much more subdued crowd, even allowing for the fact that one team was not Victorian.

Carpark virtually empty aside from some stupid marketing tents and screens.  I couldn't help but think what sort of fervour and insanity would have been happening with a Collingwood or Essendon or Richmond crowd.  They are feral!

Thanks Logi.


----------



## Tink (5 October 2015)

Well done, Miss Hale, and Congratulations on Hawthorns win.
Enjoy 

Thanks again, Logique, for running the competition.


----------



## Tisme (11 March 2016)

Wouldn't want to be Billy Brownless .....nor Gary Lyon for that matter. As usual there's no fault on the cheating wife's side of things ...... that's because Nicky is an innocent bystander and didn't know what was happening.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/afl/bil...d/news-story/07e73dfa79f4a285382dc3d545cef99a


----------



## SirRumpole (12 March 2016)

Tisme said:


> Wouldn't want to be Billy Brownless .....nor Gary Lyon for that matter. As usual there's no fault on the cheating wife's side of things ...... that's because Nicky is an innocent bystander and didn't know what was happening.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/afl/bil...d/news-story/07e73dfa79f4a285382dc3d545cef99a




Maybe not as bad as the Carey/Thompson affair, but these things happen, otherwise there wouldn't be Ahley Madison web sites.


----------



## Tisme (15 April 2016)

Malcolm after the Vic vote?

He's right of course, the game has no peer and should be seen for what it is rather than being wrapped up in an immature slanging match with NRL and Soccer diehards. We should be proud that "our" game predates the other two as probably the oldest codified football game still in existence.


http://www.afl.com.au/news/2016-04-...e-in-the-country-pm-declares-his-love-for-afl


----------



## SirRumpole (15 April 2016)

Tisme said:


> Malcolm after the Vic vote?
> 
> He's right of course, the game has no peer and should be seen for what it is rather than being wrapped up in an immature slanging match with NRL and Soccer diehards. We should be proud that "our" game predates the other two as probably the oldest codified football game still in existence.
> 
> ...




Mark my words, there will be a Chinese team in the AFL very soon.

The NRL let in the Mexicans and the Kiwis in so it's only a matter of time before the Chines buy their way in to the AFL.


----------



## boofhead (15 April 2016)

AFL is done differently to NRL. They have abolished share or private ownership. After seeing some bad cases in other codes I don't think they'll be changing anytime soon.


----------



## Logique (15 April 2016)

Tisme said:


> Malcolm after the Vic vote?
> 
> He's right of course, the game has no peer and should be seen for what it is rather than being wrapped up in an immature slanging match with NRL and Soccer diehards. We should be proud that "our" game predates the other two as probably the oldest codified football game still in existence.
> 
> ...



Indeed. It's ".._the leaping, jumping, flying game_.." says the PM.

A bit like Explod and So Cynical in the FY 2016 stock tipping competition!


----------



## Tisme (15 April 2016)

Logique said:


> Indeed. It's ".._the leaping, jumping, flying game_.." says the PM.
> 
> A bit like Explod and So Cynical in the FY 2016 stock tipping competition!




LOL ..very clever


----------



## nulla nulla (18 April 2016)

Go the mighty Demons. A long overdue trouncing to the Magpies. Hopefully we can do the same to Richmond next week.


----------



## pixel (18 April 2016)

nulla nulla said:


> Go the mighty Demons. A long overdue trouncing to the Magpies. Hopefully we can do the same to Richmond next week.




Good luck, nulla and Dees 
The mighty Eagles showed you how to tame the Tigers: Chase them and don't let them catch their breath. Then intercept the stray handball and make them pay.
Oh, and it would help to kick a little more accurately - both Eagles and Dockers will have to improve on that, especially from set shots.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 April 2016)

Eddie starting to let Bucks know indirectly that he's not happy with losing.  LOL, like that will help!


----------



## pixel (18 April 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Eddie starting to let Bucks know indirectly that he's not happy with losing.  LOL, like that will help!




Maybe Eddie should learn from Essendon?
Sack the home-grown wannabe Hero and hire a real coach who has a track record?
I hear Mick is out of Contract ...


----------



## Tisme (18 April 2016)

pixel said:


> Maybe Eddie should learn from Essendon?
> Sack the home-grown wannabe Hero and hire a real coach who has a track record?
> I hear Mick is out of Contract ...




Michael Voss or Paul Keating I reckon


----------



## Tink (26 April 2016)

nulla nulla said:


> Go the mighty Demons. A long overdue trouncing to the Magpies. Hopefully we can do the same to Richmond next week.




Yes, nulla, go the Dees 

_Ev’ry heart beats true
For the Red and the Blue_


----------



## piggybank (30 April 2016)

Does anyone know if this as been bettered in that more than half the team have scored more than 100 in the AFL fantasy competition? They nearly had another one in the group with Cameron Guthrie who got 99


​


----------



## nulla nulla (13 June 2016)

Go the mighty Demons. Yet another trouncing to Collingwood.


----------



## sptrawler (13 June 2016)

See Nic Natitanui is out for a while with an achilles problem, some say opposition players targeted it, well that's karma.IMO

It is about time the AFL got heavy, on ridiculous behaviour that could cause serious injury, eg pushing people in the back when they are at full stretch, pushing players into the boundary fence when over the line, sticking your knee out to hit the person in front when going for a mark.

They are all just nasty practices that are designed to inflict injury, they are completely unnecessary and only help in causing lifelong injuries.IMO

On a lighter note, it is great everyone is sticking it up Eddie.lol


----------



## nulla nulla (6 August 2016)

*Go the mighty Demons* Who would have thunk it? Melbourne defeating Hawthorn, dominating the last quarter to run out winners, 17 goals 8 points to 11 Goals 15 points.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2016)

nulla nulla said:


> *Go the mighty Demons* Who would have thunk it? Melbourne defeating Hawthorn, dominating the last quarter to run out winners, 17 goals 8 points to 11 Goals 15 points.




Great win all right. They should extend Roos' contract, he's definitely the best thing that happened to the Dees.


----------



## Tink (8 August 2016)

Yes, excellent game by the Dees, nulla.
Some one had to give them a nudge off their perch.

Agree, Rumpole.
I remember Paul Roos from Fitzroy, now Brisbane, always pairing with Gary Pert.
Great players.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 August 2016)

Yet another powerful win by the Demons yesterday. Shades of 1988 when the Demons squeaked into the final eight in the final home and away game for the year, then played off every finals elimination game from sudden death, only to go down to Hawthorn in the Grand Final (by a horrible margin). If the Dee's can take care of Carlton and Geelong in the next two rounds (improving their percentage) and North Melbourne lose their next two games, the Demons could squeak into the final eight again this year. Dare to dream. 

I hope that Paul Roos' contract is extended. If he could take the Sydney Swans to premierships I'm sure he could do the same for the Demons.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 August 2016)

Go Dons!


----------



## Tisme (15 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Great win all right. They should extend Roos' contract, he's definitely the best thing that happened to the Dees.





Coaching is a big big factor. 

When I was part of the executive of a footy club, there was one particular player who would make a point of white anting his well regarded coach. Years later that player is a failing coach himself and no doubt finding out how difficult it is to fight off infectious low player moral and fractious team spirit.


----------



## Ves (15 August 2016)

nulla nulla said:


> I hope that Paul Roos' contract is extended. If he could take the Sydney Swans to premierships I'm sure he could do the same for the Demons.



I don't think it's possible to extend Roos' contract next year.

As far as I recall Goodwin is contracted to coach from 2017 onwards and was signed to takeover from Roos at the start of the 2015 season.


----------



## Logique (15 August 2016)

It's within reach for Melbourne, but a huge ask to go to Geelong and win in the last round.  

Going to be very exciting finals series. I'll be running tipping again, if you tipsters would like to start loosening up.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 August 2016)

What odds on an all Sydney GF this year ?


----------



## Tink (21 August 2016)

Good to hear you are doing the Finals footy tipping again, Logique.

Also good that Sydney won against North Melbourne.

Yes, go Dees today, nulla.

Who can forget 1988, also the year we were married.

As said, our home is Melbourne - Carlton, so always good when we play each other.

Go Dees


----------



## Tink (22 August 2016)

We thought Carlton would be the easier game for Melbourne, out of the two games left.
Well that burst our bubble.

Carlton had more 'want to win' than Melbourne did.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 August 2016)

Tink said:


> We thought Carlton would be the easier game for Melbourne, out of the two games left.
> Well that burst our bubble.
> 
> Carlton had more 'want to win' than Melbourne did.




Yeah. Looks like the Dee's were expecting an easy game where they should have gone full throttle from the first bounce. We will have to wait for next year now.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 August 2016)

Yea, fell for he Melbourne story in my footy tips.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 August 2016)

nulla nulla said:


> Yeah. Looks like the Dee's were expecting an easy game where they should have gone full throttle from the first bounce.




Not the first time the Dees have done this in 2016. 

Duckman


----------



## SirRumpole (24 August 2016)

North Melbourne are sacking four of their most experienced players for the 2017 season.

Harvey, Furrito, Petrie and Dal Santo won't be offered contracts next year.

It's a pretty brave move. They obviously think they won't make it beyond the elimination finals, coz it's not a great way to boost morale and keep their best players firing.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-24/north-melbourne-boomer-harvey-afl-contract/7780770


----------



## Tisme (26 August 2016)

Last round this weekend ... all got our bananas ready?


----------



## SirRumpole (26 August 2016)

Tisme said:


> Last round this weekend ... all got our bananas ready?




Grounds not slippery enough for you ?


----------



## Knobby22 (26 August 2016)

Looking forward to seeing what you look like on TV Tisme.


----------



## Tisme (26 August 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you look like on TV Tisme.




I'm the one wearing Adelaide Crows colours, the club that traditionally trashes Port because of the large % of aboriginal players/members.


----------



## Logique (29 August 2016)

From afl.com.au, first round of the 2016 finals. Don't rush into your tips, it's not for 2 weeks yet





I'll take,
WCE
Geelong
Swans
Adelaide


----------



## SirRumpole (29 August 2016)

Thanks again for the comp Logique.

Not much will change in two weeks unless someone falls down the stairs like Mike Baird, so I'll go

West Coast
Geelong
Swans
Adelaide

Just like you, which I saw after you posted.


----------



## Tisme (29 August 2016)

The Hawks would want to give the Swans another lesson so:

Doggies
Giants
Cats
Roos


----------



## pixel (29 August 2016)

Eagles
Cats
Swans
Crows


----------



## Knobby22 (29 August 2016)

WCE
 Geelong
GWS
 Adelaide 

Some tough choices.


----------



## Tisme (29 August 2016)

I wonder if Justin feels the same pain his former coach John Northey felt when his players white anted him too.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 August 2016)

No one likes the Hawks ?



Miss Hale obviously hasn't caught up yet.


----------



## pixel (30 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> No one likes the Hawks ?




What's there to like about them?
They've had their years in the sun. Time to let another team have a go.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 August 2016)

pixel said:


> What's there to like about them?
> They've had their years in the sun. Time to let another team have a go.




Totally agree.

Swans it is !


----------



## Macquack (30 August 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Swans it is !




The Sydney Swans "Cost of Living Allowance" (get Buddy Franklin for free) has come in real handy.


----------



## Logique (31 August 2016)

For free?  His contract is a little healthier than that.  
With COLA, look at the go home factor operating at Gold Coast atm.


----------



## Tink (2 September 2016)

Logique said:


> From afl.com.au, first round of the 2016 finals. Don't rush into your tips, it's not for 2 weeks yet
> 
> View attachment 67926




West Coast
Geelong
Sydney Swans
North Melbourne

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Tisme (3 September 2016)

I am so peeved I didn't watch the masters game last night.


----------



## Miss Hale (5 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> No one likes the Hawks ?
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Hale obviously hasn't caught up yet.




Oi!!!  I heard that  I think our 75,000 members would disagree with you 

My tips:

Eagles
Hawthorn
Swans
Adelaide


----------



## Logique (6 September 2016)

Greetings Miss Hale, was wondering about you, and a past Joe Medallist too


----------



## Miss Hale (6 September 2016)

Logique said:


> Greetings Miss Hale, was wondering about you, and a past Joe Medallist too




I'm not doing much investing at the moment hence my absence from the forum.  With finals in the air though I thought I would pop in 

Thanks for running the comp again


----------



## Craton (6 September 2016)

Tigers are out, again.... so:

Swans
Cats
Crows
Eagles


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2016)

Geelong were always going to be above the crows on % even if they won.

So a loss for the crows meant a home game against 8th
If Third an away game against GWS or Sydney

As it is Sydney and GWS go at it
Hawthorn and Geelong do the same.
A loss doesn't seem all that un palatable last week.

Dumb luck or good management?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 September 2016)

Craton said:


> Tigers are out, again.... so:




It's hard to imagine Hardwick will ever be up to coaching a senior AFL team.  He's probably got the know-how, but players would find it hard to respect a guy who is so unbelievably serious all the time.  Brendan Gayle is the same, perhaps more so.  Whenever they speak it's like they're announcing an asteroid strike is about to end life as we know it.  Must create a very stagnant vibe at the club.  Fun and light-heartedness is Clarko's secret weapon.  Hopefully it's still in use.

WC
Hawks
Swans
Adelaide


----------



## Logique (7 September 2016)

Get em in folks, first final is tomorrow night


----------



## tech/a (7 September 2016)

Agree with GB


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2016)

We all got off to a great start didn't we ? 

Good on the Doggies.


----------



## Tisme (9 September 2016)

Woohoo, 

I enjoyed that,,,,,, next pls.


----------



## Tisme (9 September 2016)

Bullabulla yeh!!


----------



## Tisme (10 September 2016)

Trifecta!!  Go you good thing

Wonderful game of skill and speed well done Giants


----------



## Knobby22 (11 September 2016)

Tisme said:


> Trifecta!!  Go you good thing
> 
> Wonderful game of skill and speed well done Giants




I got three as well, Tisme. Didn't pick the doggy win, bit your pick of North was a bit gutsy, especially in hindsight.


----------



## Tisme (11 September 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> I got three as well, Tisme. Didn't pick the doggy win, bit your pick of North was a bit gutsy, especially in hindsight.




Chokers Knobby. They should have had the goods on, if not Eddy, then the rest of the Crows.

I'm still thinking of how the Giants went ...way better than I expected. And veterans like Joel Patfull steering the young guns was inspiring.


----------



## Logique (12 September 2016)

Tisme and Knobby are out to an early lead, after a round that didn't always follow the script.



As big as Kurt Tippet is, Mumford of the Giants just threw him on the ground, end of the section


----------



## Logique (12 September 2016)

Next weeks matches



I'll take
Hawks
Swans


----------



## SirRumpole (12 September 2016)

Hawks and Swans for me too.


----------



## Tisme (12 September 2016)

Doggies by 17 points
Swans by 26 points


----------



## Miss Hale (13 September 2016)

My selections for this week:

Hawks
Crows


----------



## Craton (13 September 2016)

Bulldogs and Swans


----------



## Tink (14 September 2016)

Western Bulldogs
Sydney Swans

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Logique (15 September 2016)

Get em in folks, first game tomorrow Friday night. 

Nothing yet from our leaders Tisme and Knobby, we might be able to sneak up on them..


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2016)

Logique said:


> Get em in folks, first game tomorrow Friday night.
> 
> Nothing yet from our leaders Tisme and Knobby, we might be able to sneak up on them..




So tough to choose.
Doggies, Sydney


----------



## Tisme (16 September 2016)

Logique said:


> Get em in folks, first game tomorrow Friday night.
> 
> Nothing yet from our leaders Tisme and Knobby, we might be able to sneak up on them..




Yes I did. A few posts back: Doggies and Ducks


----------



## pixel (16 September 2016)

after last week's upsets, I might as well go with the Under-

Dogs and
Crows


----------



## SirRumpole (17 September 2016)

I didn't pick 'em, but what a great win by the dogs last night. A real gutsy effort against a top notch team.

Well done Dogs.


----------



## Logique (18 September 2016)

Well done those who tipped the Doggies. What a game, and what a story. 
Tisme and Knobby still in the lead, but it remains an open race.
Tech/a is looking to the 2017 draft.


----------



## Logique (19 September 2016)

Preliminary finals round:



Can't tip against the Swans, and for my sins, I will back the Doggies, the story of 2016

Swans
Bulldogs


----------



## SirRumpole (19 September 2016)

Swans and Giants for me.


----------



## CanOz (19 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Swans and Giants for me.





Go swans!!


----------



## Craton (20 September 2016)

An all NSW final?
Dunno. From my very poor memory teams that rest for two weeks don't seem to do that well.

Swans
Bulldogs


----------



## tech/a (20 September 2016)

Bullies
Geelong


----------



## pixel (20 September 2016)

Swans
Giants


----------



## Knobby22 (20 September 2016)

Don't  think Geelong are that good.
Winner of dogs and giants will get Premiership. Hard choice.

Swans and Bulldogs (out of hope).


----------



## basilio (21 September 2016)

Go Doggies.!! 

And Cats


----------



## Logique (21 September 2016)

CanOz said:


> Go swans!!



I'll put you down for Swans and Giants CanOz


----------



## Tink (22 September 2016)

Agree, excellent game by the Bulldogs last weekend.

Hard choices this week.
I keep thinking Geelong, but I will say -

Sydney Swans
Western Bulldogs

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2016)

*Cats and Dogs* for me, each winning within 10 points. Real hard choice this week which means cracker games ... I hope.


----------



## Miss Hale (22 September 2016)

Really struggling to make a choice this week.  In the end I will go for...

Giants
Swans


----------



## Tisme (23 September 2016)

Cats playing like they are part of the Swans team, waiting for someone from Geelong  to turn up.


----------



## MrBurns (23 September 2016)

LOL yes it's not looking good the followers who went to the trouble of going must feel depressed . Anyway it's a long way from over.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2016)

Tisme said:


> Cats playing like they are part of the Swans team, waiting for someone from Geelong  to turn up.




Cats are being over run, but I have a feeling that their relative freshness will tell later in the match if they get their mojo back that is.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2016)

Great win by the Swans, now come on Giants for an all Sydney Grand Final.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 September 2016)

3rd quarter.

Come on doggys. You may never get another chance.


----------



## MrBurns (24 September 2016)

Go doggys !!!


----------



## Knobby22 (24 September 2016)

MrBurns said:


> Go doggys !!!




YES!   :dance:


----------



## MrBurns (24 September 2016)

Great game great result just awesome for the game


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2016)

Well played by both sides, they gave it their all.

Swans to win next week.


----------



## MrBurns (24 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Well played by both sides, they gave it their all.
> 
> Swans to win next week.




I hope the Bulldogs do it but the Swans do look very polished.


----------



## Logique (24 September 2016)

Update after the Prelim Final round. The Bulldogs did it again!


----------



## Tisme (25 September 2016)

Doggies for GF


----------



## Tink (25 September 2016)

Agree, well played by both sides, but good on the Bulldogs.

Let's hope it is another great game like this one for the Grand Final.

I think they have only won one Premiership, when they were Footscray, in 1954.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 September 2016)

Well done Doggies!!!   Saved us from a boring all Sydney Grand Final!

Unfortunately I think they will run out of steam by next week so am tipping the Swans to win.


----------



## Tink (26 September 2016)

With our Victorian, day before the Grand Final, public holiday, that would work out well, if it was all based in Sydney.

I am hoping it is a close game like the last one.

My tip is -

Western Bulldogs.

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 September 2016)

Double points for a Grand Final pick ?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 September 2016)

I felt a bit sorry for Danger.  He seemed totally disconnected from everyone around him, apart from his wife.  No one really celebrated with him.  Couldn't be more different to the Fyfe win.  

Hope the Dogs can get up this Sat.  They're my tip!


----------



## Knobby22 (29 September 2016)

The Western Bulldogs.
They can win this. Sydney was beaten soundly by GWS.


----------



## Logique (29 September 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Double points for a Grand Final pick ?



Nice try SirR! 

Of course I'll be tipping the Swans. But they'll have to play for a full 120 minutes to get past the Doggies. A day of high emotion awaits, either way.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2016)

Alir Alir is out for the Swans. He'll be a big loss. If they bring back Teddy Richards he'll be pretty rusty.


----------



## pixel (29 September 2016)

I go for the under-DOGS
why can't history be made again?


----------



## basilio (29 September 2016)

Yep the Dogs  will set the feathers flying.

Please....


----------



## Craton (29 September 2016)

As long as its a close, hard but fairly fought game, I'll be happy with either team winning but as one has to pick a side for the tipping comp. and that fact that I'm not a Mexican  ...

Go Swans!


----------



## basilio (30 September 2016)

Can't resist The First Dog on the Moon cartoon on the Bulldog Grand Final.


> *We won! A roar like I have never heard! The Bulldogs are going to the grand final!
> First Dog on the Moon*



https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ard-the-bulldogs-are-going-to-the-grand-final


----------



## tech/a (1 October 2016)

Woof Woof

Best final for 60 yrs
Best team won

Desire won it!


----------



## explod (1 October 2016)

Yep, great day and indulging with an extra of the doings myself tonight.

Enjoyed my years working that area and my Dad, an up and comer, played in their seconds but then went to the war.


----------



## MrBurns (1 October 2016)

Probably the best game any of us will ever see......


----------



## Ves (1 October 2016)

tech/a said:


> Desire won it!




This.   Just wanted it more in the end.


----------



## Tisme (1 October 2016)

Story Bridge Hotel erupted in a sea of every other team's guernsies, except the red&white when the Doggies turned it on. A cracker of a game.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 October 2016)

Such a good game with the right result.
Just fantastic.


----------



## CanOz (1 October 2016)

As a swans fan, I say well done Doggies! Out played but a great game of footy.


----------



## basilio (2 October 2016)

Not just a fantastic game with a fitting result.

IMO it was the finale to a story that will transcend AFL football for many years. The Dogs don't have the best list by a mile. The tactical elements of the coaching are very good but not mind blowing. The winning key which will be very hard to emulate is the love and respect the coach and players have for each other. Luke Beveridge giving his Premiership medal to Robert Murphy went to the heart of the relationship.

This team will welcome back 4-5 best 22 players next year - let alone the improvement that will come from the 1-3 year players and the explosion of Tom Boyd. Fascinating to see where they go in 2017. 

And just how good was Luke Beveridge ?

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/afl...-bulldogs-luke-beveridge-20161002-grt7v8.html


----------



## Knobby22 (3 October 2016)

My daughter wondered if Luke Beveridge's middle name is warm?


----------



## Tink (3 October 2016)

Congratulations to the Western Bulldogs.

A fantastic game to watch, and was well played by both sides.
A lot of emotions for sure, Logique, in a Grand Final.

From seventh place, the Bulldogs have powered through, to finally take the Cup.
Just fabulous.
---------------------------------

To think that this club was taken aside, with South Melbourne (Sydney) and Fitzroy (Brisbane), to merge in the 80's.
Their die hard fans fought to keep them in Melbourne and no mergers, they have seen it all, and now to finally win a Cup, after so many years.

Good on them.

_(and a nice kick to the AFL)_


----------



## Logique (3 October 2016)

Congratulations to Knobby, the 2016 Joe Medallist!  

Consistent tipping saw Knobby finish with an equal record total. Well done also to runner up Tisme.  

The Bulldogs were so impressive this year. The Swans beaten by the better team, no excuses.  

Joe - thanks for the thread, inviting you now to present the 2016 Medal to Knobby.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 October 2016)

Well done Knobby. 

I'm still recovering from the loss  but it was a great match.

Well done dogs, winning from 7th place isn't done often it's indicative of a great club spirit.

Can't wait for next season.


----------



## Tisme (3 October 2016)

Yes well picked Knobby


----------



## Joe Blow (3 October 2016)

A great game and a hearty congratulations to Knobby22 for taking out the sixth annual AFL Finals Tipping Competition and becoming the newest recipient of the annual Joe Medal! 

A special thanks to ASF's advertisers who make all this possible.

Many thanks to all for participating in the 2016 competition and best of luck in the 2017 competition!

P.S. I think the time has come to get a medal made by a graphic designer so I actually have something to present, even if it is just an image.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 October 2016)

Here ya go Knobby!


----------



## SirRumpole (3 October 2016)

A worthy prize indeed !


----------



## Tink (3 October 2016)

Well done, Knobby.

Thanks again, for running the Finals Tipping Competition, Logique and Joe.


----------



## bellenuit (3 October 2016)

Back up Guys and Gals. You got it all wrong, the Swans won according to The Age.

See this paragraph in the ad below....








https://www.theguardian.com/media/2...with-western-bulldogs-despite-grand-final-win


----------



## Knobby22 (3 October 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Here ya go Knobby!




Thanks guys.
In the spirit of the game perhaps I should give it to someone  who forgot their tips!


----------



## Logique (4 October 2016)

Tink said:


> Well done, Knobby.
> 
> Thanks again, for running the Finals Tipping Competition, Logique and Joe.



You are very welcome Tink. 

And Joe, I reckon that medal would make a good new avatar for the posting profile. Just have to win one first..


----------



## Craton (4 October 2016)

Thanks to Joe and Logique and well done Knobby22! Congrats to all involved here at ASF with the Finals Tipping comp, t'was much fun.

Sentimental favs, the Doggies, deserved the win on the day with the Swanies now well and truly musing their ball handling skills.

The GF was what I like to see any final, a close, hard but fairly fought game. The NRL final was the same, fantastic to see two great finals back to back. A great weekend of Aussie sport!


----------



## Miss Hale (6 October 2016)

Well done Knobby22 and well done to the Bulldogs  Was a good match and great to see the Bulldogs get a flag after so long. 

Thanks to Joe and Logique for the competition 

From chocolates to boiled lollies for me (bit like my Hawks  ) but all good fun.  Look forward to next year's comp!


----------



## Knobby22 (3 February 2017)

Girls footy starting!
The great thing about AFL is that the skill level does not really effect the spectacle. I really enjoyed the female match last year. It's like watching local football, the game stands up whatever the skill level.

I sometimes think the top game is over drilled and one of the joys of the woman's footy is that they just play it the way they prefer.

This isn't true of other sports.
I watched a local female soccer game on TV last year and after 15 minutes I was so bored I felt like I was in jail. Had to switch it off.

Go Melbourne! I have met the Captain of that team, the nicest person imaginable.


----------



## OmegaTrader (3 February 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Girls footy starting!
> The great thing about AFL is that the skill level does not really effect the spectacle. I really enjoyed the female match last year. It's like watching local football, the game stands up whatever the skill level.
> 
> I sometimes think the top game is over drilled and one of the joys of the woman's footy is that they just play it the way they prefer.
> ...




Time will tell if people support it...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 February 2017)

How will the AFL afford to pay women as much as the men?  Average wage for men is about 200k a year isn't it?  That's going to be pretty costly.  Or do they have a separate league?


----------



## SirRumpole (3 February 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> How will the AFL afford to pay women as much as the men?  Average wage for men is about 200k a year isn't it?  That's going to be pretty costly.  Or do they have a separate league?




It will probably be the same as the tennis. The men's game subsidises the women.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> It will probably be the same as the tennis. The men's game subsidises the women.



Mmm.  I feel like they should have subsidised me when I used to play.  Everyone is equal under the law, are they not?  You wear the short wig and I'd like a judgment on that if you'd be so kind.  

So far the skills are equivalent to year 7 school footy.


----------



## Tisme (3 February 2017)

Yeah go the girls.  I'll be supporting them


----------



## Tisme (3 February 2017)

The Blues are hammering the Pies currently on 7Mate

Big crowd (lockout with ground to capacity)


----------



## Tisme (3 February 2017)

Darcy Vescio = wow !!!


----------



## Logique (4 February 2017)

Well worth a look, and again tonight.  Carlton won it in the middle, where Nat Exon looks a natural footballer.  Collingwood have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 February 2017)

Wheelchair tennis players get a mere fraction of what is paid to the men and women.  It's highly discriminatory, and yet everyone thinks it's normal.  The official bodies are saying quite plainly, that payment should be proportionate to ability and commercial reality (ie. more/less advertising revenue will be generated).

So if payment is proportionate to ability and commercial interests, then women tennis players should be paid less than men.

I just wish they'd make up their mind if it's ok to discriminate or not.  Because they clearly have no idea themselves.  I think like most people they base every decision they make on the latest social media directives.  It's all about avoiding disapproval, rather than fairness.


----------



## OmegaTrader (4 February 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> It will probably be the same as the tennis. The men's game subsidises the women.




I remember Andy Roddics comment verbatim, more people come to watch men so they deserve more money.
Then Sharapova went all physco on him in the press...

haha

It's a balance between economic sustainability and moral obligation..

It might which fail. Which is shame but it has to be sustainable. I suppose the state leagues are still going so   it could work time will tell after the hype has subsided.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> Then Sharapova went all physco on him in the press...




Yeh of course she did.  According to her ridiculous reasoning, a CEO and dunny cleaner working in the same company should be paid the same.

Media is pushing the line:  "Women are as capable as men".  Actually that's complete horsesh1t.  They aren't - at least when it comes to sport.  In the just the same way, men cannot do a lot of the things women can do well.  We are different.  We have different strengths.  That's not to say women should stick to netball.  As far as I am concerned they can do whatever sport/job they like.


----------



## OmegaTrader (4 February 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yeh of course she did.  According to her ridiculous reasoning, a CEO and dunny cleaner working in the same company should be paid the same.
> 
> Media is pushing the line:  "Women are as capable as men".  Actually that's complete horsesh1t.  They aren't - at least when it comes to sport.  In the just the same way, men cannot do a lot of the things women can do well.  We are different.  We have different strengths.  That's not to say women should stick to netball.  As far as I am concerned they can do whatever sport/job they like.




My idea just formulated now is

Give a royalty for each seat in the house etc or other revenue measure. Then give a payoff  according to place and prizepool, like a poker tournament. Make it all available to the public so there is no argument.

At the moment it is very arbitrary that is the problem.

Then if anyone argues say well here are the figures, get more people to watch and you will get paid more.

In golf the tiger woods effect introduced another bias. Some really famous players draw in the crowd while others don't. Everyone knows who jokvic and murry is but what about istoman  etc??

Do you then pay more to those players. Then it could become a popularity contest.

But then they get more endorsements so it evens out in a way.

I think making it open displaying revenue is a fairer measure for everyone. You could even have a bonus for match revenue to compensate for the famous players.

I'm sure kyrgious will get a couple of match bonuses for entertainment value haha


----------



## pixel (4 February 2017)

OmegaTrader said:


> I'm sure kyrgious will get a couple of match bonuses for entertainment value



Good on him if he does 
IMHO that should indeed be the yardstick in everything, be it performing arts, music, sports, ... If we the people aren't entertained and willing to stay and pay, there's no point in asking "the government" to step in. Society doesn't owe anyone a living, but too many wannabes seem to think if they have astigmatism and a blowtorch, they can call themselves an *Artiste *and demand to be fed from the public trough.
Remember "Eddie the Eagle"? Ski Jumping wasn't exactly his forte, but he persisted, paid his own way, and *entertained us*. How many of us can name the jumper placed 4th in that same Winter Olympics? Hey! I can't even remember who won Gold, Silver, Bronze! But I can still recall Eddie's hop and wobble landing - and smile every time I do.


----------



## OmegaTrader (5 February 2017)

pixel said:


> Good on him if he does
> IMHO that should indeed be the yardstick in everything, be it performing arts, music, sports, ... If we the people aren't entertained and willing to stay and pay, there's no point in asking "the government" to step in. Society doesn't owe anyone a living, but too many wannabes seem to think if they have astigmatism and a blowtorch, they can call themselves an *Artiste *and demand to be fed from the public trough.
> Remember "Eddie the Eagle"? Ski Jumping wasn't exactly his forte, but he persisted, paid his own way, and *entertained us*. How many of us can name the jumper placed 4th in that same Winter Olympics? Hey! I can't even remember who won Gold, Silver, Bronze! But I can still recall Eddie's hop and wobble landing - and smile every time I do.



I think self interest works both ways not just for corporate interests. People forget that.
'Artise people' have self interest to get paid exorbitant amounts for their projects.

Having said that the crowd at the womens AFL game was double that of recent soccer crowds in perth. So it can be sustainable if it continues at this pace after the hype has subsided.


----------



## Tink (2 April 2017)

Well done, Dees 

_Melbourne v Carlton._


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 April 2017)

Hawks need Fyfe, but I don't think they have the $$$.  Word is Carlton will get him.


----------



## Roller_1 (3 April 2017)

Fyfe will stay i think, just hold off till the new broadcast deal for bigger $$$. He slipped up in a interview a while back saying he want to be at the dockers long term. You could see his face grimace as he said it lol


----------



## basilio (3 April 2017)

I reckon the next targets for quality players will be the Western Bulldogs. They currently play down to almost 38 on their lst. There will be a dozen high quality players who won't even get a sniff of a senior game (short of a bus crash..).  And these include Premiership players from 2016.

This is a very versatile, very committed, very deep team. Watch out for back to back in 2017.


----------



## Tisme (5 April 2017)

One for the fans:

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/programs/warriors/


----------



## Tink (14 April 2017)

I suppose it is all a part of stripping away our history.
Interesting piece..

_Good Friday Football.

Father Kevin Dillon says "he's dirty" the AFL is starting its historic Good Friday match in the afternoon.

He said any game should not start before 6pm.

Speaking on 3AW Breakfast, Father Dillon said he wasn't totally against playing football on the most sacred day on the Christian calendar.

"But I'm dirty on the fact it's starting at 4.20," he explained.

"It should be starting no earlier than 6pm.

"It's in competition with the very reason it's even able to contemplate having a Friday afternoon game.

"There's no other Friday afternoon games the rest of the year, why today? Because it's a public holiday.

"Why is it a public holiday?"

Father Dillon said he'd still be in church when the clash between North Melbourne and the Western Bulldogs began.

3AW Breakfast received several calls from people angry there's football being played on Good Friday in the first place.

http://www.3aw.com.au/news/father-k...ootball-in-the-afternoon-20170413-gvktey.html_


----------



## SirRumpole (14 April 2017)

Tink said:


> 3AW Breakfast received several calls from people angry there's football being played on Good Friday in the first place.




We should not let religion rule our lives. Easter is a holiday to let the faithful celebrate and others can celebrate the way the choose.

There is room for church and football for those who like both.


----------



## pixel (14 April 2017)

Tink said:


> Father Dillon said he'd still be in church when the clash between North Melbourne and the Western Bulldogs began.



If it's so important to Father Dillon, why can't he do himself and the footy fans in his congregation a favour and shorten the sermon. You'll never be able to find a time that suits everybody. There are lots of people that have to be working while a footy game is on. Haven't heard anyone else whingeing about that. Thank goodness for VCRs and PVRs: watch what you've missed at a time that suits you.


----------



## Miss Hale (29 April 2017)

Tink said:


> I suppose it is all a part of stripping away our history.
> Interesting piece..
> 
> _Good Friday Football.
> ...




The thing that annoys me is that the AFL said they took into account the religious aspects of the day when deciding when to have the match but they clearly didn't as there is an important service on Good Friday in the afternoon.  If they want to have a match at this time go ahead, as others have said, no need to let religion rule our lives and the AFL has no obligation whatsoever to take religious things into consideration, but please don't say you are sensitive to religious concerns when you are not.  I agree with Father Dillon, why not a Friday night match? As usual, the timing of the match was more related to commercial concerns than anything else.  The game was scheduled at a time they thought they would get the best attendance and the best TV audience without encroaching too much on the RCH Good Friday Appeal. Those were there only considerations, they do not give two hoots about the religious observations of practicing Christians and it's disingenuous to pretend they do.


----------



## Tink (29 April 2017)

Thanks, Miss Hale, and others that have replied.

This wasn't about stopping the game, as Father Dillon said, it was about the day, which is a part of our country.
Just like we wait for the march etc of Anzac Day, we wait for the reason that we have the public holiday to start with.


----------



## Tisme (30 April 2017)

Tink said:


> Thanks, Miss Hale, and others that have replied.
> 
> This wasn't about stopping the game, as Father Dillon said, it was about the day, which is a part of our country.
> Just like we wait for the march etc of Anzac Day, we wait for the reason that we have the public holiday to start with.




I thought he was tongue in cheek narky because he would miss some of the match because the times clashed with his job hours?

Having said that my bet is that the AFL wouldn't hold a match on a sacred Aboriginal day, if there was such a thing, that they wouldn't clash with world Lesbian day, world Coloured People's day, World Misandrist Day, etc


----------



## Tink (1 May 2017)

Off topic, but was just stating a point.

Our National Public Holidays are New Year's Day, Australia Day, Good Friday, Easter Monday, Anzac Day, Christmas Day and Boxing Day.

All other public holidays such as Queen's Birthday and Labour Day are individually declared by the state and territory governments.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 May 2017)

Hawks hit the skids.  Goes to show the worth of leaders like S. Mitchell (and maybe Lewis also). 

Impossible to know where Hawks would be at if those two were still there, but one would imagine they'd be in the top 8.  If the rest of the team falls away in your absence, your pay should be a lot higher than other players.  Most players need to be led because they cannot set their own trajectory.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 May 2017)

The Swans win one ! Great news.

Buddy was back to his best.

Given the standard of the opposition the Swans are still in the tunnel, but there at least is a light ahead of them.


----------



## Tink (12 June 2017)

A great win to Melbourne today.
Well done.

_Melbourne vs Collingwood._


----------



## sptrawler (12 June 2017)

Freo testing the belief, that you have to hit rock bottom before you can grow, we seem to do that a lot. lol


----------



## SirRumpole (13 June 2017)

Tink said:


> A great win to Melbourne today.
> Well done.
> 
> _Melbourne vs Collingwood._




Yes, well done Dees a great match to watch, as was GWS v Carlton and Sydney v Bulldogs.


----------



## Tisme (13 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, well done Dees a great match to watch, as was GWS v Carlton and Sydney v Bulldogs.





Parochialism in disguise ?


----------



## SirRumpole (13 June 2017)

Tisme said:


> Parochialism in disguise ?




No disguise about it.


----------



## Tink (13 June 2017)

Yes, all games were good, Rumpole.

Melbourne vs Collingwood is the Queen's Birthday clash.

_Football has been played on the Queen's or King's Birthday holiday since the first season of the Victorian Football League in 1897.

The rivalry between Collingwood and Melbourne goes back many years. 

In 1958 a record non-finals crowd of 99,256 saw a top of the table clash between the two teams_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Birthday_clash


----------



## Tink (19 June 2017)

A great game to Melbourne against the Western Bulldogs.

------------------
http://www.skynewssport.com.au/afl


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2017)

Tink said:


> A great game to Melbourne against the Western Bulldogs.
> 
> ------------------
> http://www.skynewssport.com.au/afl




And another great win for the Swans !

Keep it up lads.


----------



## Tisme (19 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> And another great win for the Swans !
> 
> Keep it up lads.





Brisbane could afford to win another game just to make it look like they aren't tanking.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 June 2017)

Tisme said:


> Brisbane could afford to win another game just to make it look like they aren't tanking.




Maybe ban a coach from the game for 3 years if his side finishes last ?


----------



## tech/a (19 June 2017)

Drop them to VFL,SANFL,WAFL (insert appropriate league)
Top team after a play off get into AFL.

Like the premier league.


----------



## Tisme (19 June 2017)

tech/a said:


> Drop them to VFL,SANFL,WAFL (insert appropriate league)
> Top team after a play off get into AFL.
> 
> Like the premier league.





Trouble is the bottom 3 are all playing the same game (pun)


----------



## basilio (19 June 2017)

Sad, sad , sad about the Western Bulldogs.  But then most teams have had a some stumbles this year and it will be interesting to see  if they can recover their Mojo.


----------



## tech/a (19 June 2017)

Tisme said:


> Trouble is the bottom 3 are all playing the same game (pun)




If one of you are going to be relegated---you wouldn't be trying too hard to be the best at it would you?!


----------



## Ves (19 June 2017)

tech/a said:


> Drop them to VFL,SANFL,WAFL (insert appropriate league)
> Top team after a play off get into AFL.
> 
> Like the premier league.



I've probably bitten on your hook,  but in case any one has any illusions that this could work...

Given the fact that the secondary leagues in Australia (see the VFL) are often set up on the basis that a lot of the teams are affiliated with the AFL clubs this cannot happen.

In England there is a tiered league structure. It doesn't exist here.

Then there's the awkward problem that none of the state league teams are good enough to get within 10-15 goals of even Brisbane.  It hasn't even been a year since the infamous Essendon top-ups list and people have already forgotten how bad they were,  it seems.

The talent pool in Australia just isn't that deep.


----------



## Ves (19 June 2017)

Tisme said:


> Trouble is the bottom 3 are all playing the same game (pun)



Except 17th is only two games outside of the top 8  (and there's also the fact that the 17th club *Hawks* cough have absolutely no reason to tank since they have no high draft pick).

Do you even watch the AFL?


----------



## Tisme (19 June 2017)

Ves said:


> Except 17th is only two games outside of the top 8  (and there's also the fact that the 17th club *Hawks* cough have absolutely no reason to tank since they have no high draft pick).
> 
> Do you even watch the AFL?






You certainly bite hard. I have been known to have a slight knowledge of the game and how players are drafted in the real world.


----------



## Ves (19 June 2017)

Tisme said:


> You certainly bite hard. I have been known to have a slight knowledge of the game and how players are drafted in the real world.



No worries,  obviously your knowledge doesn't extend to cyberspace.


----------



## Tisme (19 June 2017)

Ves said:


> No worries,  obviously your knowledge doesn't extend to cyberspace.




I didn't realise it was that obvious Ves.


----------



## nulla nulla (20 June 2017)

Go the mighty Demons. Premiership contenders for 2017.


----------



## Tisme (20 June 2017)

nulla nulla said:


> Go the mighty Demons. Premiership contenders for 2017.




I hope so, but I have a feeling it will be Geelong versus Crows at this stage.


----------



## Ves (23 June 2017)

Tisme said:


> I didn't realise it was that obvious Ves.






Tisme said:


> I hope so, but I have a feeling it will be Geelong versus Crows at this stage.



Oooops,   tanks for playing along?


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2017)

I have a feeling GWS may be in the Grand Final.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 June 2017)

Clarko is getting that look back again.  What a win!


----------



## Knobby22 (23 June 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Clarko is getting that look back again.  What a win!



Nooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2017)

Magnificent last minute win to the Swans. They are still alive and kicking (goals).


----------



## Tisme (24 June 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Magnificent last minute win to the Swans. They are still alive and kicking (goals).





Hell of a time for the Bombers to run out of gas.

I'm really impressed by the old school game play of Essendon. And Anthony's boy is  classic entertainment, a Daniher through and through.


----------



## Logique (24 June 2017)

It's a nervy business being a Swans supporter. Two weeks in a row!


----------



## SirRumpole (24 June 2017)

Logique said:


> It's a nervy business being a Swans supporter. Two weeks in a row!




As a Swan's supporter I can only hope it's a case of "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger".


----------



## nulla nulla (25 June 2017)

Sorry for being repetitive (not really). Go the mighty Demons. Four (4) wins in a row.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 June 2017)

nulla nulla said:


> Sorry for being repetitive (not really). Go the mighty Demons. Four (4) wins in a row.




It's good to see people who haven't had much to cheer about in a long time getting some enjoyment from the game again.

We may even see Carlton in the 8 again sometime, but not this year. I wonder if Paul Ros is available, he seems to be the restoration expert.


----------



## nulla nulla (25 June 2017)

Yes. Paul deserves a lot of credit for taking a team of young players and getting them where they are today. Now all we need is a premiership flag.


----------



## Logique (25 June 2017)

nulla nulla said:


> Yes. Paul deserves a lot of credit for taking a team of young players and getting them where they are today. Now all we need is a premiership flag.



See you on Friday night, it will be a tough one for us.  Hopefully your players wore themselves out over in Perth!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 June 2017)

What on earth is going on with the MRP???

If you thrown a punch and knock someone out cold, that's now partially pardoned so long as you have a letter from the PM and Aly?  4 down to 2.  

The inconsistencies they regularly dish up!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 June 2017)

If the AFL is using the MRP to manipulate public sentiment, that's not an appropriate use.


----------



## Logique (28 June 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> What on earth is going on with the MRP???
> If you thrown a punch and knock someone out cold, that's now partially pardoned so long as you have a letter from the PM and Aly?  4 down to 2.  The inconsistencies they regularly dish up!



Fair comment GB!

I wonder how Jed Lamb of Carlton feels about PM Turnbull and Waleed Aly implying through their representation of Houli, that Lamb's onfield KO by Houli should be given special treatment?

Nathan Burke is right about this.  Would a first year draftee have been treated with such leniency?

Are backhander KO's alright by you Malcolm and Waleed?


----------



## Tink (30 June 2017)

The AFL Appeal Board has doubled Bachar Houli's suspension, meaning Richmond will be without the defender for four weeks.

The three-man board took just 10 minutes to uphold the historic appeal by AFL operations manager Simon Lethlean following a marathon two-hour hearing that became mired in legal argument.

This is the first time the AFL has appealed against a tribunal verdict.

Houli was referred directly to the tribunal after his forearm swipe collected Carlton opponent Jed Lamb to the head and knocked him out.

The tribunal reduced Houli's ban to only two matches on account of his character - the AFL counsel had wanted four - and the lighter penalty sparked uproar around the AFL.

Richmond submitted several character references at the tribunal hearing, including from Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull and media commentator and academic Waleed Aly.

Lethlean appealed on the grounds the penalty was manifestly inadequate and the appeals board agreed.

In handing down the four-match ban, board chairman Peter O'Callaghan QC said the tribunal had erred in law.

'Undoubtedly, he is deserving of the highest praise,' O'Callaghan said of Houli.

'But that cannot and should not distract from the objective fact that the strike was high and resulted in (Lamb) being made unconscious and quite unable to play out the match.

'A blow from a person of exemplary character has the same effect as a blow from a person of bad character.'

Lamb will miss Carlton's game against Adelaide this Saturday because of the concussion he suffered from the blow.

The extended ban means Houli also misses Richmond's round-18 match against top side GWS, as well as the game against Brisbane the week before.

'The decision has been made and I accept it,' Houli said after the hearing.

'My concern is and always has been for Jed and I hope he recovers really quick.

'The other thing is we move on with life and I will do my best to help the team prepare for the next few games.'

Lethlean also made a statement: 'The appeals board tonight has reinforced the AFL's position on the importance of protecting the head and the health and safety of our players.

'I am satisfied with that result.'

Lethlean also praised Houli: 'He's a leader in our game, a player and a person of great integrity.

'His remorse for his actions were clear after the completion of the match.

'Our actions in appealing the tribunal decision were about protecting players from injury to the head and this is very important to us.'

This is the first suspension for Houli in his 162-game AFL career.

http://www.skynewssport.com.au/afl-news-display/Houli-handed-4-week-ban-by-AFL-tribunal/12810


----------



## SirRumpole (2 July 2017)

Sorry all you Dees fans, Sydney Swans have done it again.

They look pretty dangerous now, a bit of a warning for the top eight.

And another close game, the closest you can get between GWS and Geelong. I wonder why they don't go for extra time or a goal shoot out in cases of a draw ?


----------



## Tisme (2 July 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I wonder why they don't go for extra time or a goal shoot out in cases of a draw ?




I would argue too much has been taken from the game with things like video umpiring. Frustration at umpires, drawn scores, etc are crucial to the game IMO and we should be pushing to have them retained or some cases reinstated. The rules were modified too much to stop Brisbane's domination and they should be reversed.


----------



## orr (2 July 2017)

3ZZZ (in melbourne) are broardcasting AFL games in a small variety of languages other than english.
Caught a little bit in Hindi yesterday. It was the most enjoyable type of call I've listened to since the golden bygone  era of Roy&Hg.
_And Tisme, your by line does refer to Abblett 'da elder'??_


----------



## pixel (2 July 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I wonder why they don't go for extra time or a goal shoot out in cases of a draw ?



During the H&A season, I don't have the slightest problem with a Draw. If both sides are on equal scores at the end of the game, split the points and consider them evenly matched (or equally lucky). It's not necessary to always have a winner and a loser.
A Draw would only present a logistics problem in a knock-out situation, i.e. the Finals. But even a drawn Grand Final could be replayed a week later.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 July 2017)

pixel said:


> During the H&A season, I don't have the slightest problem with a Draw. If both sides are on equal scores at the end of the game, split the points and consider them evenly matched (or equally lucky). It's not necessary to always have a winner and a loser.
> A Draw would only present a logistics problem in a knock-out situation, i.e. the Finals. But even a drawn Grand Final could be replayed a week later.




Well, I think that people pay to see someone win and a draw is a let-down for everyone.

Maybe a golden goal is a good compromise.


----------



## pixel (2 July 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Well, I think that people pay to see someone win and a draw is a let-down for everyone.
> Maybe a golden goal is a good compromise.



Many people want to see a good game; I'm one of those. While a draw doesn't leave a winner, it also means your team didn't lose.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 July 2017)

pixel said:


> Many people want to see a good game; I'm one of those. While a draw doesn't leave a winner, it also means your team didn't lose.




To each their own. 

During the main season draws are ok, but having to replay a Grand Final like they did a few years ago is a farce. Just an excuse for more revenue for the AFL.


----------



## Tisme (3 July 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> To each their own.
> 
> During the main season draws are ok, but having to replay a Grand Final like they did a few years ago is a farce. Just an excuse for more revenue for the AFL.




No way, two Grannies are a bonus in my book


----------



## Logique (3 July 2017)

It is said that replayed GFs are the people's GFs, because regular fans can actually get a ticket, rather than being jostled aside by the corporates and celebs.

During the H & Away season, I think let the draws stand.  But in this day and age, an extra 5 mins each way throughout the finals series is appropriate.  Replay GF belongs to an earlier time.


----------



## basilio (3 July 2017)

I think it's good to see draws. It's just another element of randomness in the game. 
Also think it can be seen as a "fairer" result when two teams are equally matched.


----------



## Tisme (4 July 2017)

Logique said:


> It is said that replayed GFs are the people's GFs, because regular fans can actually get a ticket, rather than being jostled aside by the corporates and celebs.
> 
> During the H & Away season, I think let the draws stand.  But in this day and age, an extra 5 mins each way throughout the finals series is appropriate.  Replay GF belongs to an earlier time.




You do know that the 2 minute extra time increments are in place to break the nexus? I think it was put in place last year, maybe the year before.

I don't agree with it and would rather more mongrel be put back into the code.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 July 2017)

Tisme said:


> I don't agree with it and would rather more mongrel be put back into the code.




Bring back the biff Rex ?


----------



## Tisme (4 July 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Bring back the biff Rex ?




It's no wonder the Lions have a hard time clawing their way back ... they are all knocked out: 



and keep an eye out for Lethal Leigh


----------



## SirRumpole (7 July 2017)

Tisme said:


> and keep an eye out for Lethal Leigh




I heard today that Leigh was the only AFL footballer ever charged by police for an on field incident.

I suppose it's always open to the victim to make a complaint, but no one ever does these days, although I remember Steve Rogers (rugby League) I think taking action against someone for assault.


http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/matthews-charge-still-mystery-20130729-2quxt.html


----------



## Tisme (9 July 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I heard today that Leigh was the only AFL footballer ever charged by police for an on field incident.
> 
> I suppose it's always open to the victim to make a complaint, but no one ever does these days, although I remember Steve Rogers (rugby League) I think taking action against someone for assault.
> 
> ...




Yes his coach and commentator roles would give no hint to the tough player he was back in the day. It was a rough game back then, which in many ways prompted the rugby fans to decry the game as e.g. "aerial ping pong" ....fear does move the mouth to say stupid things when betrayal of peer group myth is at hand, in the face of self evident truths.


----------



## Logique (9 July 2017)

Tisme said:


> You do know that the 2 minute extra time increments are in place to break the nexus? I think it was put in place last year, maybe the year before.
> I don't agree with it and would rather more mongrel be put back into the code.



My 5 mins might have been wishful thinking Tisme!  But 2 mins is better than nothing.  So much money surrounding the big AFL _finals_, and a next-week GF replay encroaches on the spring racing carnival doesn't it?  I think better to have a result on the day.

More mongrel perhaps ok, push and shove, arms down.  But king-hit punches and stray elbows, not so much. Young Callum Mills of my supported team, shouldn't have had to go off with concussion.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 July 2017)

Logique said:


> Young Callum Mills of my supported team, shouldn't have had to go off with concussion.




Yes, and maybe it's time for a send off rule in AFL.


----------



## Logique (9 July 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes, and maybe it's time for a send off rule in AFL.



Agree completely SirR


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 July 2017)

Melbourne price and trades (betfair).


----------



## Tink (10 July 2017)

Well done, Melbourne.

Keeping us on the edge of our seats until the last few minutes.
It was a great game to watch

http://www.skynewssport.com.au/afl

Regarding the draws, imv, I don't mind them through the home and away season, but come the finals, I think the game should be finalised on the day.


----------



## Tisme (10 July 2017)

For the west aussies out there:

1, http://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/38565122
2. http://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/38562711 
3. http://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/38568388


----------



## Tisme (10 July 2017)

*Tom Wills kick starts the game in 1858:*

http://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/201371696 

*Rules in 1866:*

http://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/8839675 

*Rules 2017:*

http://www.aflcommunityclub.com.au/...oach_AFL/2017_Laws_of_Australian_Football.pdf


----------



## Logique (14 July 2017)

Might be a tight squeeze in the showground precinct on Sat night, with Arsenal vs the Wanderers at ANZ.

But at Spotless, the Swans aren't afraid of Giants (except Mummy).


----------



## Tisme (14 July 2017)

Logique said:


> Might be a tight squeeze in the showground precinct on Sat night, with Arsenal vs the Wanderers at ANZ.
> 
> But at Spotless, the Swans aren't afraid of Giants (except Mummy).





Two ex execs might be in the crowd looking for girls to play with


----------



## SirRumpole (15 July 2017)

Are the Swans a finals threat ?

I think you would have to say so after tonight.


----------



## sptrawler (16 July 2017)

Well after watching the W.A Derby, my call is, Nathan Fyfe and Lachie Neale, need to jump ship.
I am a founder member of the Dockers, and all I can see, is they must be recruiting players on a retirement plan.
Unfortunately, I'm over it.
Too many bludgers, poor return on capital, disgraceful return on equity.


----------



## pixel (17 July 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well after watching the W.A Derby, my call is, Nathan Fyfe and Lachie Neale, need to jump ship.
> I am a founder member of the Dockers, and all I can see, is they must be recruiting players on a retirement plan.
> Unfortunately, I'm over it.
> Too many bludgers, poor return on capital, disgraceful return on equity.



It looked as if the Dockers can no longer handle any pressure. The little terrier, Hayden Ballantyne, looked like the only player with bite. Much too little of it though. If Fyfe wants to be a Captain, the least he must be expected to do is, set an example and kick straight. But not get the jitters and spray his kicks like the worst of them.
Josh Kennedy could be excused for spraying 3 gettable ones, after so many missed weeks. At least, he passed several chances to a better-positioned team member.
Fyfe and Wolters *were* the best-positioned kicks more than once - and missed!


----------



## Tisme (17 July 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well after watching the W.A Derby, my call is, Nathan Fyfe and Lachie Neale, need to jump ship.
> I am a founder member of the Dockers, and all I can see, is they must be recruiting players on a retirement plan.
> Unfortunately, I'm over it.
> Too many bludgers, poor return on capital, disgraceful return on equity.




That the Fremantle disease from like before memory. One or two great efforts then the call for less effort and more leisure.


----------



## Logique (23 August 2017)

AFL Finals Tipping:

With finals a fortnight away, you tipsters might might like to start your stretching and warm ups. We wouldn't like to see any back spasms and last minute withdrawals.

It promises to be one of the most unpredictable finals series in quite a while.

Will GWS reach their potential?; can anyone beat the Crows?; will Hawks supporters spit the dummy at missing out this year?; will Buddy run the length of the ground and into the stands?; is there a whiff of scandal for Richmond supporters - is Dusty a dual national? These are the questions that will be answered over the next month.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 August 2017)

I have an injury to my right index finger (the one I type with), but I'm hoping to be over it next week.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 August 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I have an injury to my right index finger (the one I type with), but I'm hoping to be over it next week.




For the record I'll be tipping the Swans to win every match they play.


----------



## Tisme (23 August 2017)

Logique said:


> AFL Finals Tipping:
> 
> With finals a fortnight away, you tipsters might might like to start your stretching and warm ups. We wouldn't like to see any back spasms and last minute withdrawals.
> 
> ...




It portends a cracker finals series.  I'm thinking GWS V Adelaide in granny, but the others just keep coming back too.


----------



## overhang (24 August 2017)

Difficult to go past Sydney at this point, the whole week off before finals no longer gives top 4 an advantage like it used to.


----------



## Logique (25 August 2017)

As a Swans supporter (read t_ragic_),
I simply send this message out to opposition teams supporters, with thanks to, and plagiarized from '_The Onion_'.







> *You Will Suffer Humiliation When The Sports Team From My Area Defeats The Sports Team From Your Area*: http://www.theonion.com/blogpost/you-will-suffer-humiliation-when-the-sports-team-f-10804
> ...On numerous occasions, you have expressed the conviction that your area's sports team will be victorious. I must admit that every time I hear you make this proclamation, I react with both laughter and disbelief ...How could you believe that your sports team could beat my sports team? It is clear that yours is inferior in every way.
> ... It will be remarkably easy for my team to accumulate more points than yours....Strength, speed, and agility are just three of the qualities that the players on the team from your area lack. The players representing my area, on the other hand, have these traits in abundance...
> ...Prepare for humiliation. It shall be upon you at the designated hour.


----------



## Logique (28 August 2017)

Week 1 - Toyota AFL Finals Series 2017
http://www.afl.com.au/news/2017-08-27/who-plays-who-in-week-one-of-the-2017-afl-finals

Thursday, September 7
First qualifying final 
Adelaide Crows v Greater Western Sydney at Adelaide Oval, 7.20pm ACST 

Friday, September 8
Second qualifying final 
Geelong Cats v Richmond at the MCG, 7.50pm AEST

Saturday, September 9
Second elimination final 
Sydney Swans v Essendon at SCG, 4.20pm AEST

First elimination final 
Port Adelaide v West Coast Eagles at Adelaide Oval, 7.20pm ACST


----------



## SirRumpole (28 August 2017)

Crows, Cats, Swans, Eagles.


----------



## Tisme (28 August 2017)

GWS, Tigers, Swans, Port


----------



## pixel (28 August 2017)

First round is for the birds - flying high 
Crows (narrowly)
Cats
Swans
Eagles


----------



## Logique (28 August 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Crows, Cats, Swans, Eagles.



Ditto. I think the Eagles can beat Port away. Match of the round for mine.


----------



## Logique (29 August 2017)

These are outrageous claims by the _No Ordinary Duck_ aka_ Tech/a_
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/something-to-crow-about.25368/page-2  #23

And ought to be held to account for such ridiculous assertions. Let's see your tips, you _Grebe_, _Gallinule_, _Loon_ and/or _Coot_!  Although the Crows are deserved flag favourites


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2017)

Crows 
Cats
Swans
Port


----------



## Miss Hale (4 September 2017)

Here I am, turning up again like a bad penny 

Still thinking about my selections.  Waiting to see the teams, i.e. if players like Selwood and Sloan are going to play.  Will put my tips in in couple of days.


----------



## Logique (4 September 2017)

You are very welcome as always Miss Hale.

The Hawks poach Tom Mitchell, and then he becomes an All Australian. No hard feelings, wishing him well.

But Miss Hale, you've got to drag young Sicily into line!


----------



## Miss Hale (4 September 2017)

Poached? You didn't want Mitchell, fourth best midfielder or something wasn't he. 

As for Sicily, we love him just the way he is, he's a ripper


----------



## Logique (6 September 2017)

First final tomorrow (Thurs) night.

Let's have those tips folks!


----------



## Tink (6 September 2017)

Logique said:


> Week 1 - Toyota AFL Finals Series 2017
> http://www.afl.com.au/news/2017-08-27/who-plays-who-in-week-one-of-the-2017-afl-finals
> 
> Thursday, September 7
> ...




Adelaide
Geelong
Sydney
Port Adelaide

Thanks, Logique


----------



## SirRumpole (7 September 2017)

For those who don't like crunching the numbers themselves.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-...ing-the-afl-grand-final/8862758?section=sport


----------



## Miss Hale (7 September 2017)

Ok, the time for dithering is over.  I know there is going to be an upset somewhere but I just can pick it so playing it safe with the favourites this week. 

Crows
Cats
Swans
Port


----------



## History Repeats (7 September 2017)

swans will win the chip this year. And make history from poor start to win it all.


----------



## tech/a (7 September 2017)

Go crows


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 September 2017)

Dimma's got his serious face on for a change.


----------



## pixel (8 September 2017)

Pity the Cats didn't show up.
The Tigers had it all to themselves - especially in the final quarter.
But please, Tiges, don't give up your day job, playing Footy. Thank your lucky stars that you're not rated by the way you sing your Club Song


----------



## SirRumpole (10 September 2017)

What a great match between Port and WCE.

High tackle or not ? It must have been a tough decision for the umpire.


----------



## tech/a (10 September 2017)

Dixon had 2 chances to put WC away


----------



## fiftyeight (10 September 2017)

As an Eagles supporter, that was a master class in raising the elbow to slip the tackle high. That was Shuey 101!!!


----------



## pixel (10 September 2017)

By far the most thrilling game of the four this week.
As an Eagles supporter, I am extremely pleased with the result; glad I recorded it all.
As a Footy supporter, I concede that it could've gone either way, and probably should've gone the other way, but for the inexperience (nerves?) of the younger team, who handed it to their visitors by inaccurate kicking. 8:12 vs 9:6 at the end of regular time really says it all.


----------



## Tisme (10 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> What a great match between Port and WCE.
> 
> High tackle or not ? It must have been a tough decision for the umpire.




Not a good finals decision. Port should have won but that's the beauty of footy


----------



## Logique (10 September 2017)

Tipping after Round 1






Next week:
Friday night - Geelong vs Sydney - MCG
Sat night - Giants vs WCE - Spotless stadium

I'll take the Sydney teams, Swans and Giants


----------



## fiftyeight (10 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Not a good finals decision. Port should have won but that's the beauty of footy




I think Shuey played it to perfection, thats why the umpire had to pay it


----------



## tech/a (10 September 2017)

Sydney
West coast 

Then Adelaide
Richmond

Adelaide in the GF.


----------



## Tisme (10 September 2017)

fiftyeight said:


> I think Shuey played it to perfection, thats why the umpire had to pay it




Agreed


----------



## Tisme (10 September 2017)

Giants Sydney


----------



## SirRumpole (10 September 2017)

I think the Giants have gone off recently and the Eagles are gaining confidence, so

Swans, Eagles.


----------



## pixel (10 September 2017)

Swans, Eagles for me as well


----------



## Tisme (13 September 2017)

You know that Shuey goal, how come the siren sounded before the umpire called time with his whistle before the kick?



> - If scores are tied at the end of normal time, there will be two periods of additional time played of five minutes each way, plus time-on. Teams will have a new rotation cap of 15 interchanges.
> 
> - If scores remain tied at the end of additional time, the siren will NOT be sounded and play will continue until the next score has been confirmed. The siren will then immediately sound to end the match.


----------



## pixel (13 September 2017)

The ump had never called time off, afaik. Shuey got up quickly and walked back. During his walk, the clock kept ticking.


----------



## Craton (13 September 2017)

Go the Tigers! That is all -> craton exits and continues to dream.


----------



## Tink (14 September 2017)

Sydney
West Coast

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2017)

Sydney
W/C


----------



## Miss Hale (14 September 2017)

Swans
GWS


----------



## Tisme (15 September 2017)

Not good for the Swans fans ATM


----------



## tech/a (15 September 2017)

Cats want it more
If they can't stop this run
They are done.
Right now it's 6 goals
Think that's enough!


----------



## pixel (15 September 2017)

What a turn-around in one week. 
The Cats showed up and remembered what they're paid to do - something the Swans had forgotten this time.
Look out Crows!


----------



## SirRumpole (16 September 2017)

Couldn't believe how badly the Swans played. They were nowhere. Couldn't take a mark, kept fumbling and turning over. 

I guess the pressure finally caught up with them.

It's probably Adelaide's Premiership now.


----------



## pixel (16 September 2017)

Sometimes, teams run out of steam. Happened tonight to the Eagles. 
The Western Sydney Giants proved worthy winners, vindicating their finishing second on the H&A Ladder. It'll be hard to pick next weekend's winners.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 September 2017)

pixel said:


> Sometimes, teams run out of steam. Happened tonight to the Eagles.
> The Western Sydney Giants proved worthy winners, vindicating their finishing second on the H&A Ladder. It'll be hard to pick next weekend's winners.




I've lost interest now. 

But for what it's worth, Crows, GWS.


----------



## Tisme (17 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I've lost interest now.
> 
> But for what it's worth, Crows, GWS.





Which is what I predicted back 23th August


----------



## SirRumpole (17 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Which is what I predicted back 23th August




Too clever by half.


----------



## Logique (17 September 2017)

A tough round for the tipsters!





Adding insult to injury, those pesky Cats savaged the graceful Swans

Next week:
Adelaide vs Geelong, AO Friday night 7:20pm
Richmond vs GWS, MCG Saturday twilight 4:45pm

I'll take Adelaide and Richmond for the GF.  If the Tigers do make it, there won't be a ticket to be had, not for love or money.


----------



## tech/a (17 September 2017)

Well I've registered for my tickets ( GF)
But the way they play these days
If your on your on. If BOTH are on
You'll see amazing footy.

Both these prelims are a coin toss if
Both teams are on.
Big wins tend to be followed by let downs
But all 4 are coming off good wins

Adelaide only because they are my team
Richmond for the fairy tale.


----------



## kid hustlr (17 September 2017)

Looking at the above I hope you blokes trade better than you tip footy


----------



## SirRumpole (17 September 2017)

kid hustlr said:


> Looking at the above I hope you blokes trade better than you tip footy




And your footy tips were ?


----------



## kid hustlr (17 September 2017)

Comment was in jest. I'd have taken the swans friday for sure but I felt GWS would be too good last night.

I heard on the radio during the week that the swans were flag favorites in the betting markets. That seemed way off to me - I know they've been very strong int he back half but regardless they were always going to have to win in Melbourne, then win in Adelaide, then go back to the MCG - for me that's a huge ask


----------



## SirRumpole (17 September 2017)

kid hustlr said:


> Comment was in jest. I'd have taken the swans friday for sure but I felt GWS would be too good last night.
> 
> I heard on the radio during the week that the swans were flag favorites in the betting markets. That seemed way off to me - I know they've been very strong int he back half but regardless they were always going to have to win in Melbourne, then win in Adelaide, then go back to the MCG - for me that's a huge ask




The Swans seem to have a problem with the MCG. I wonder why.


----------



## pixel (17 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> The Swans seem to have a problem with the MCG. I wonder why.



The SCG is 11m shorter and 5m narrower than the MCG.
Compared to the House of Pain in Subiaco, the SCG is 26m shorter, but 13.5m wider. 
Measuring 175m x 122.5m, Subiaco Oval is the longest of all AFL grounds. The new Perth Oval will be 165m x 130m, comparable to the MCG's 160m x 141m.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 September 2017)

pixel said:


> The SCG is 11m shorter and 5m narrower than the MCG.
> Compared to the House of Pain in Subiaco, the SCG is 26m shorter, but 13.5m wider.
> Measuring 175m x 122.5m, Subiaco Oval is the longest of all AFL grounds. The new Perth Oval will be 165m x 130m, comparable to the MCG's 160m x 141m.




So are you saying the Swans can't run fast enough on the bigger grounds ?


----------



## pixel (17 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> So are you saying the Swans can't run fast enough on the bigger grounds ?



In area, the MCG is 11%+ larger than the SCG. Teams training on that size ground are not only used to run more, but also to spread out further. And that ought to have some influence on a team's game. Look at the Olympics or Tour de France: at that level of athleticism even a fraction of one percent can make the difference between first and fourth place.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 September 2017)

pixel said:


> In area, the MCG is 11%+ larger than the SCG. Teams training on that size ground are not only used to run more, but also to spread out further. And that ought to have some influence on a team's game.




I think you are right, but I would hope that that thought occurred to the Swan's coaches as well. Winning 2/6 finals at the MCG should have rung some alarm bells.


----------



## pixel (18 September 2017)

I'll go out on a limb and pick the GF between Richmond and the Crows.
Richmond then to win by a goal.


----------



## Tisme (18 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I think you are right, but I would hope that that thought occurred to the Swan's coaches as well. Winning 2/6 finals at the MCG should have rung some alarm bells.




West Coast and Swans were just knackered from the week before.


----------



## Tink (20 September 2017)

Adelaide and Richmond for me too.

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Tisme (20 September 2017)

Crows and Giants


----------



## tech/a (20 September 2017)

I've managed to give the
Kiss of death on most picks

So Geelong Giants.

Clearly I'm looking for a Crows Richmond final

But really
Friday night IS the Grandfinal
Best 2 sides playing it out on one side
Of the draw.


----------



## Tisme (21 September 2017)

Mick Malhouse is correct IMO.

AFL isn't the social conscience of Australia

also


> Newman, who played 300 matches for Geelong before embarking on his television career, said the AFL and other sporting bodies should be keeping out of the debate.
> 
> ''People go to the football to get away from political agendas and I don't know why we have any political agendas,’’ he said.






http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/af...d/news-story/e44e7b0d9377c035a8e4611df7ceea02


----------



## SirRumpole (21 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Mick Malhouse if correct IMO.
> 
> AFL isn't the social conscience of Australia
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/af...d/news-story/e44e7b0d9377c035a8e4611df7ceea02




Agreed. Let football be football.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> AFL isn't the social conscience of Australia




Oh yes it is.  And so are the other big corporations. 

Social media + sheep = population control.  It's profitable.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 September 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Oh yes it is.  And so are the other big corporations.
> 
> Social media + sheep = population control.  It's profitable.




I wonder if they realise the damage they are doing to their brand backing such a political issue as SSM when a significant (if not a majority) don't agree with their stand.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I wonder if they realise the damage they are doing to their brand backing such a political issue as SSM when a significant (if not a majority) don't agree with their stand.




It didn't hurt Apple one bit when they decided to brainwash their followers. The i-sheep loved having their brains massaged... still do.  Once you have your core followers addicted, you no longer have to market to them - they're yours.  You own them.  The ones who didn't want to be controlled are not worth the effort or cost of conversion.

All humans are wired to be terrified of isolation and abandonment.  Smart corporations know you can tweak this weakness for maximum profit and power.


----------



## Macquack (21 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I wonder if they realise the damage they are doing to their brand backing such a political issue as SSM when a significant (*if not a majority*) don't agree with their stand.



Sir Rumpole, are you calling the result?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 September 2017)

Macquack said:


> Sir Rumpole, are you calling the result?




Not really. I thought I had two bob each way. 

Significant may be large even if it isn't over 50%.


----------



## Miss Hale (21 September 2017)

Geelong
Richmond


----------



## wayneL (22 September 2017)

Sam Newman is my new hero.


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> I wonder if they realise the damage they are doing to their brand backing such a political issue as SSM when a significant (if not a majority) don't agree with their stand.





Yes soccer already cornered the market on gay.


----------



## pixel (22 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Yes soccer already cornered the market on gay.



I thought the Rugby codes had that covered, with their scrums...


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

It's a magnificent morning.

Don't care who the crows play.
I've not seen a more dominant 
Display of AFL footy in 20 yrs.

Hope Richmond win will make it a far better
Final. But will end the same way. The train
From SA is coming Melbourne.

It's not going to stop!


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> It's a magnificent morning.
> 
> Don't care who the crows play.
> I've not seen a more dominant
> ...




Crowing already are you ?


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

Loudly
But nothing like next week!


----------



## kid hustlr (23 September 2017)

That was pretty convincing last night.

I have this theory about small forwards being no good in grand finals so it will be interesting to see how the crows live wires do next week but far out they looked strong last night. so much pressure


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

Tex 
Jenkins
Otters
Mc Govern
Lynch
Sauce 

Small forwards?


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (23 September 2017)

They will go missing in Melbourne the crows forwards, how Tex gets a game is beyond me


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

Yeh they are that good they can carry him


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 September 2017)

GWS to win first 1/4-1/2.  Richmond look weak with nerves, but should come home strong.

Maybe not...  out of the gates like Adelaide.


----------



## Tisme (23 September 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> GWS to win first 1/4-1/2.  Richmond look weak with nerves, but should come home strong.
> 
> Maybe not...  out of the gates like Adelaide.





Good match GWS clean, Tigers bang bash = even game sofar


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

Both look slow sluggish nothing clean
Won't matter will be dealt a master class next week 
Crows/ Geelong/Sydney way above both of these teams

Last night was the GF


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (23 September 2017)

Wow , last night GF

Crows done for the year


----------



## tech/a (23 September 2017)

Training run next week


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2017)

Pity no one flattened Steve Johnson in his last match.


----------



## Logique (24 September 2017)

A better week for the tipsters.






Next Saturday afternoon at the MCG - Grand Final:
Adelaide Crows vs Richmond Tigers - two passionate sets of fans.

I'll take Adelaide for the flag. Hoping it's a close game for the sake of the neutrals.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2017)

For some interest add a margin!

Crows by 65 pts.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2017)

Richmond by 14.


----------



## Logique (24 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> For some interest add a *margin*!
> Crows by 65 pts.



Might wait until after the tribunal meets on Monday!


----------



## Tisme (24 September 2017)

Logique said:


> Might wait until after the tribunal meets on Monday!




Wise


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2017)

I guess it could make a small difference in margin


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 September 2017)

I bet my entire betfair account that Martin would finish top 3 in Brownlow.  Bit nervous now.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2017)

So you've learnt a great deal on Risk Management
From ASF for the AFL


----------



## tech/a (25 September 2017)

No action against any players during the Prelims so all
eligible to play.
And so it should be---there was nothing that needed scrutiny
in my view.
So no excuses---on with the show!


----------



## SirRumpole (25 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> No action against any players during the Prelims so all
> eligible to play.
> And so it should be---there was nothing that needed scrutiny
> in my view.
> So no excuses---on with the show!




Apart from Johnson. S. sticking his fist into someone's jaw, but he's irrelevant now thankfully.


----------



## Craton (25 September 2017)

Bugga! Missed the finals tipping, urgh...

Tex may be from my hometown but GO THE TIGERS!

Can't see this as a white wash from either team so expecting a closely fought contest. Richmond by = or > than 1point. Oh, you want a number? Tigers by 5 pts.


----------



## Logique (26 September 2017)

Join in next year Craton!

Tech/a that rascally duck, suggested tipping a margin. 

I'll say Adelaide by 18 points


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 September 2017)

My return for the Brownlow bet was 1%.  

 profit.


----------



## Tink (29 September 2017)

Richmond for me, thanks, Logique.

By 10 points.

Let's hope it is a close game.


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2017)

My head says Adelaide, but my heart says Richmond, such a hard choice.

I'm going to Adelaide FTW, but I'll be barracking for the Tigers, lotsa argy bargy,  a few dust ups, some speckies, and a good balance of mongrel kicking and poor umpiring decisions,,,without that fricken third umpire electronic nonsense  ..... viva the display of the human condition .......GO THE TIGERS


My pick Crows dammit.


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2017)

Some people

Mate of mine bought tickets for the Grand Final in May.
Trouble is he is also getting married on the same day!
Talk about THICK!
Anyway he's getting married at the St Peters Catholic
Church is St Peters at 2.00 PM tomorrow.
If you can help out that would be great
Her name is JULIE!


----------



## Logique (29 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> My head says Adelaide, but my heart says Richmond, such a hard choice.
> I'm going to Adelaide FTW, but I'll be barracking for the Tigers, lotsa argy bargy,  a few dust ups, some speckies, and a good balance of mongrel kicking and poor umpiring decisions,,,without that fricken *third umpire electronic nonsense*  ..... viva the display of the human condition .......GO THE TIGERS
> My pick Crows dammit.



The rugby league fraternity is fed up with the so called 'Bunker', which has been producing some bizarre decisions.

It would be an absolute nightmare if the the AFL GF tomorrow was decided by a technical upstairs review.


----------



## notting (29 September 2017)

I'd love to go.
Tigers


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Some people
> 
> Mate of mine bought tickets for the Grand Final in May.
> Trouble is he is also getting married on the same day!
> ...




Help out?  You want me to stand at the alter with Julie while he goes to the footy?

If he wants to get rid of the tickets, all he needs to do is enter any pub on Swan St and they will be gone in seconds.


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2017)

Wont be that hard he'll be back---here is Julie.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 September 2017)

I'm expecting a close game with several changes of lead.  Richmond to win.  Martin to claim the double-double.


----------



## notting (29 September 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Help out?  You want me to stand at the alter with Julie while he goes to the footy?
> 
> If he wants to get rid of the tickets, all he needs to do is enter any pub on Swan St and they will be gone in seconds.



Give em to me.


----------



## Logique (29 September 2017)

notting said:


> I'd love to go.
> Tigers



Would you like to suggest a win margin Notting, there's parallel tipping on this


----------



## Miss Hale (30 September 2017)

I think whoever wins will do it fairly easily, just seems to be the way with GFs lately. But as to who that will be, hmm, I really don't know. Flip of a coin.

Crows by 25 points.


----------



## tech/a (30 September 2017)

Not to script!!!
Surprised by Tigers tenacity


----------



## mcgrath111 (30 September 2017)

Big 3rd for the crows, they finished first for a reason.


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Not to script!!!
> Surprised by Tigers tenacity





Cracker game.

Tigers  playing like they are meant to win


----------



## notting (30 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Not to script!!!
> Surprised by Tigers tenacity




Jeez man, where have you been? it's almost all they've got, thats why it's so cool. Spirit if Dusty all honour all heart.  Just go, even if you are a hack!
Like what they did against Giants, turned the ballet into a mosh pit.



Logique said:


> Would you like to suggest a win margin Notting, there's parallel tipping on this



Mate sounds too complicated, I'v already got a bit on for a win.


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (30 September 2017)

If list management at Crows you would move on Walker, Jenkins & Cameron


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (30 September 2017)

A training run?


----------



## mcgrath111 (30 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Cracker game.
> 
> Tigers  playing like they are meant to win



I go for the dogs, so no bias here.

Thought the game was very average and boring after the first. Kinda scrapy. 
Would of liked it closer until the end, but alas. 

Credit goes to the victor, who gave the crows an absolute shaaaalakin!


----------



## tech/a (30 September 2017)

Crows played like they couldn't lose
Fantastic win
Total demolition 
Best team won!!
Tigers wanted it more


----------



## notting (30 September 2017)

Commiseration's to the black birds.  Put in a great year.
Just didn't have the energy on the day.
Go Tiges!


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2017)

Tigers fan

https://media.tenor.co/images/63d9dfb262972daeeaa3172e3a022b79/tenor.gif


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Tigers fan
> 
> https://media.tenor.co/images/63d9dfb262972daeeaa3172e3a022b79/tenor.gif




Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## notting (30 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Tigers fan
> 
> https://media.tenor.co/images/63d9dfb262972daeeaa3172e3a022b79/tenor.gif




That 15 year old in the car was just a typical Tiger fan trying to find the 'G'.



We can all get off crack now.


----------



## tech/a (30 September 2017)

By the way the DUCKS kiss of death is alive and wel!!!


----------



## notting (30 September 2017)

Thanks Ducky.
First sports bet I've done in about 30 years and it wasn't cause of me stripes just looked at the spirit and *momentum* bothe sides had no experience in a Granny. 
Nothing was gonna stop it! Always go for the win never try to guess the amount.  Odds are with you!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 September 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I'm expecting a close game with several changes of lead.  Richmond to win.  Martin to claim the double-double.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I'm expecting a close game with several changes of lead. Richmond to win. Martin to claim the double-double.





Yep, it was close allright. 

PS I would have agreed with you before the game. Adelaide were dominant all year and Richmond fought their way up through the ranks. It took courage to tip them.


----------



## notting (30 September 2017)

Party on Dudes........


----------



## Logique (1 October 2017)

Final table for 2017.  Well done the Richmond Tigers, whose supporters filled up two footy grounds, with a big crowd also at the Punt Road oval. What a year for Dusty Martin.

Well done Tink, SirRumpole and Craton, who tipped the Tigers to win.


----------



## SirRumpole (1 October 2017)

Thanks again for another sterling job Logique and well done for winning our comp !


----------



## tech/a (1 October 2017)

Geelong played their Grand Final against Sydney
Crows played their Grand Final against Geelong
Richmond played their Grand Final against the Crows.


----------



## Tisme (1 October 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Thanks again for another sterling job Logique and well done for winning our comp !




I'll second that


----------



## Knobby22 (2 October 2017)

Crows really just panicked in the third. Richmond did look like they had a bit more class. Basha surprised me, he nearly best on field. if he had of not missed those goals he might have been.
Some hard thinking for Adelaide next year. Some players couldn't cut it.


----------



## Miss Hale (2 October 2017)

I knew it would be a one sided match, just tipped the wrong team!

Well done Logique and thanks for organising the comp again


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (10 October 2017)

Tex Walker going on about Lever, classic

diversion from being worst captain and forward in the league, Sam Newman was spot on


----------



## Tisme (18 October 2017)

Hannah Mouncy ....LOL


----------



## SirRumpole (18 October 2017)

Tisme said:


> Hannah Mouncy ....LOL




Someone with the physique of a man playing against girls. Not particularly fair on the girls.


----------



## Tisme (18 October 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Someone with the physique of a man playing against girls. Not particularly fair on the girls.




but she is a girl. All 1.9M and 100kgs hormone fed of her It's just that her ovaries were substituted for gonads prenatal


----------



## Tink (19 October 2017)

Reality/Biology has spoken.

Trying to put a man into a womans football game.

I am sure the left/PC brigade will be complaining.


----------



## PZ99 (19 October 2017)

I'll never buy jatz crackerz again


----------



## SirRumpole (19 October 2017)




----------



## Logique (22 October 2017)

'We're a LGBTi tolerant community' says the AFLW.

Unless you're an actual 'T'.  Too bad for trans Hannah Mouncy, who isn't wanted in the AFLW's 'tolerant' world.  But they don't mind if she plays in lesser competitions (!).

Failed at the first hurdle AFLW = hypocrites!  Don't expect me to be watching in 2018.  http://www.theage.com.au/sport/hann...ort-is-unprepared-for-it-20171020-gz4st2.html


----------



## Tink (23 October 2017)

Logique, I forgot to say, thank you and congratulations on running and winning the competition.

Congratulations to Richmond as well.
There were a lot of happy Richmond supporters, young and old.

Regarding the finals, there were complaints about no flags being put up for the finals season, in that month.
Only the last week, did they put up the flags for the Grand Final in Melbourne.

-----------------------------------------

Off topic -

There was a discussion about women sports (and bathrooms) in the USA, that I put up a while ago.



As I have said, we are all entitled to our view.

-----------------------------------------

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/chaos-in-australian-education.25851/page-10


----------



## Tisme (23 October 2017)

Tink said:


> Logique, I forgot to say, thank you and congratulations on running and winning the competition.
> 
> Congratulations to Richmond as well.
> There were a lot of happy Richmond supporters, young and old.
> ...





So when I call a male, e,g, Malcolm Fizzer a girl it's not biased?


----------



## Tink (23 October 2017)

You can say whatever you like, Tisme.

There are ladies and gentlemen.
There are men and women.
There are boys and girls.
There are mothers and fathers.

JFK put a Man on the Moon, Obama put a Man in the Ladies Restroom


----------



## Tisme (23 October 2017)

Tink said:


> You can say whatever you like, Tisme.
> 
> There are ladies and gentlemen.
> There are men and women.
> ...




When they come knocking on my door for gender discrimination, I shall explain that on the day I was a black female expecting lesbian sex (me and my female "partner"). Fluid mechanics is going to be so helpful for all us gender diverse and pigmentation challenged people.


----------



## Tisme (15 February 2018)




----------



## SirRumpole (15 February 2018)

The AFL version of T20 cricket ?


----------



## Tisme (15 February 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> The AFL version of T20 cricket ?




Dunno

I'm not inclined to view a game where two blokes dressed in tights start playing all ballerina for entertainment on the sidelines.


----------



## Tisme (23 March 2018)

So the AFL saw fit to politicise itself  by promoting SSM.

It rightly set up a women's comp, but ........ as with all good plans gone awry, guess what a sourpuss has gone and done to get her suspension lifted:

The Guardian and our resident red under the bed must be thrilled at this

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...nnan-human-rights-commission?CMP=share_btn_fb



> *Katie Brennan’s savvy legal move backs AFL into a corner*
> Kate Seear
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knobby22 (24 March 2018)

Good win by Essendon against Adelaide. They are looking like a side going somewhere this year imo


----------



## tech/a (24 March 2018)

Crows looked un structured
Just individuals fighting for a spot.
This year the crows are NOT a team 
Won’t be a threat to the top sides this year.


----------



## basilio (24 March 2018)

Don't know about that T/A. That was a great game last night.  I thought the Crows were very good and the Dons great.  (And I don't barrack for either.) Carlton played well against  Richmond.  

I think 2018  could be the year when we have a final 12. Certainly looks as if every team will be playing better than average...

I don't think there will be any easy games.


----------



## Humid (24 March 2018)

I think the Swans will flog the Eagles....


----------



## tech/a (25 March 2018)

basilio said:


> Don't know about that T/A. That was a great game last night.  I thought the Crows were very good and the Dons great.  (And I don't barrack for either.) Carlton played well against  Richmond.
> 
> I think 2018  could be the year when we have a final 12. Certainly looks as if every team will be playing better than average...
> 
> I don't think there will be any easy games.





I watched the Richmond / Carlton game 
Thought it was a far better quality game 
Than Crows / Essendon.

I’m a crows supporter have been since inception.
Last year it was very clear they had a structure 
This year they clearly don’t have one. 

There could be something in your observation though where 
There are only a certain number of ways a team can play on a field and everyone
Has worked out how to counter every move.
This brings the game down to fitness,speed clean possession and accuracy.

The team that has least turnovers and best running and accuracy 
While following their structure and dismantling the competition 
Will win.

Not much new in the world of 18 men getting a ball through 4 posts and
Accumulating more points than the opposition.


----------



## Logique (25 March 2018)

The thing that impressed me about the first two games, Tigers vs Carlton, and Essendon vs Crows, was the pace and skills on display in these games.

For Round 1, the fitness and athleticism, it's elite.

Speaking of elite, Rioli and Burgoyne were off the scale for the Hawks, who are going a long way this year if they can keep these two on the park.


----------



## Tisme (11 May 2018)

When "Sport" becomes a "workplace"

Racial and sexual complaint by Joel Wilkinson

apparently the sexual component is his team players making comment about his impressive willy ..... he must have exposed himself?

He got the flick by AFL because he didn't make the grade and signed with NFL Cardinals in 2016 and presumably didn''t make the grade there either.

https://www.4bc.com.au/podcast/afl-sued-for-racial-abuse-and-sexual-harassment/


----------



## SirRumpole (11 May 2018)

Tisme said:


> apparently the sexual component is his team players making comment about his impressive willy ..... he must have exposed himself?




He should be flattered.


----------



## Humid (11 May 2018)

The sharks are circling Ross Lyon as we speak.


----------



## Tisme (12 May 2018)

Humid said:


> The sharks are circling Ross Lyon as we speak.




The problem started with the AFL when hipster McLachlan took the reins.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 May 2018)

Great win by the Swans last night.

A star is born !


----------



## Tisme (12 May 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Great win by the Swans last night.
> 
> A star is born !




For the love of the game.


----------



## SirRumpole (12 May 2018)

Tisme said:


> For the love of the game.




I take it you enjoyed the match too ?


----------



## Tisme (12 May 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I take it you enjoyed the match too ?





Yeah I like footy first, teams second


----------



## SirRumpole (12 May 2018)

Tisme said:


> Yeah I like footy first, teams second




A much better game than Sydney v North which was dead boring.

Just watched a cracker between Port and Crows, what a match.

Good to see Carlton win one for a change.


----------



## Tisme (15 June 2018)

Much bigger crowd at Swans V WestCoke Eagles than Roosters V Panther next door.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> Much bigger crowd at Swans V WestCoke Eagles than Roosters V Panther next door.




People are catching on. 

AFL is a better game.


----------



## Tisme (15 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> People are catching on.
> 
> AFL is a better game.




I find the trouble with Swans supporters at games, is they don't quite understand it's a game not the battle of Waterloo.

Kind of feeling embarrassed for the NRL, I was thinking perhaps there could be a partnership program where an AFL team sisters an NRL one to increase league's mobile fan base.


----------



## Humid (16 June 2018)

GWS....GC Suns....Brisbane


----------



## Humid (16 June 2018)

Swans are just the Melbourne storm


----------



## Tisme (16 June 2018)

Humid said:


> GWS....GC Suns....Brisbane




Still get bigger crowds than the top NRL teams last night.


----------



## Humid (16 June 2018)

Can’t argue with that
https://www.smh.com.au/sport/nrl/nrl-on-course-for-tv-ratings-victory-over-afl-20180527-p4zhsd.html
NRL is a far superior game to watch on tv.
AFL commentary is diabolical 
Basil Zempilas last night omg


----------



## Tisme (17 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Can’t argue with that
> https://www.smh.com.au/sport/nrl/nrl-on-course-for-tv-ratings-victory-over-afl-20180527-p4zhsd.html
> NRL is a far superior game to watch on tv.
> AFL commentary is diabolical
> Basil Zempilas last night omg




I think we all know that Rugby is not the TV spectator sport that box headed people like Roy Masters would have you believe. e.g. https://tvtonight.com.au/category/ratings/page/1

Even total membership of NRL is only 289k compared to a million plus for AFL

There's no upside to garnering 1/3 the average attendance of the AFL per game and welded on tragics who try to use skewed TV audience figures to prop up the failing NRL are only putting up road blocks to fixing the problem. If you take out the Melbourne curiousity and free ticket audiences, the ratio would be far worse.

Mind you NRL has as much in common to AFL as basketball does to cricket. Irony in action NRL can hardly lay claim to it being footy, (a term Rugby League fans stole from AFL) seeing as we only see a handful of kicks the rest being throwy.


----------



## Humid (17 June 2018)

Ever been to NSW or QLD hahaha go to the country pub they’ll enjoy the laugh.
State of Origin did alright in VFL country.
How long ago did the Aussie rules put on a decent GF
I’m fortunate enough to have played both and watch both but league when you understand a game that has offside and you get penalties for forcing the ball out of bounds is imo a better TV spectacle.
Here’s one for you name me a current afl hard man lol and by the way go anywhere in the world and tell them you play football and I think you know the answer.


----------



## Tisme (18 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Ever been to NSW or QLD hahaha go to the country pub they’ll enjoy the laugh.
> State of Origin did alright in VFL country.
> How long ago did the Aussie rules put on a decent GF
> I’m fortunate enough to have played both and watch both but league when you understand a game that has offside and you get penalties for forcing the ball out of bounds is imo a better TV spectacle.
> Here’s one for you name me a current afl hard man lol and by the way go anywhere in the world and tell them you play football and I think you know the answer.




The only way the NRL are getting crowd in the future is to move 7  H&A games to Brisbane next season.

Code preferences are not the issue here, the slow cook of the NRL will see it as a non event in ten years.

Even Brissy/Goldie pubs have a hard time drawing crowds on origin nights to look at the big screens. That's the truth of it.


----------



## Humid (18 June 2018)

Even Brissy/Goldie pubs have a hard time drawing crowds on origin nights to look at the big screens. That's the truth of it.

Yeah right got a link to that info?
You can watch it at home free you know


----------



## Humid (18 June 2018)

http://www.adnews.com.au/news/state-of-origin-decider-draws-largest-tv-audience-of-2017


----------



## Tisme (18 June 2018)

Humid said:


> http://www.adnews.com.au/news/state-of-origin-decider-draws-largest-tv-audience-of-2017




No not true, just manipulation of stats to attract sponsorship and advertising. I already posted the ratings.


----------



## Humid (18 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Even Brissy/Goldie pubs have a hard time drawing crowds on origin nights to look at the big screens. That's the truth of it.
> 
> Yeah right got a link to that info?
> You can watch it at home free you know




And that link?


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (19 June 2018)

Fantastic to see Crows struggling.

They need to sort out there captaincy to move forward.


----------



## Tisme (19 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Even Brissy/Goldie pubs have a hard time drawing crowds on origin nights to look at the big screens. That's the truth of it.
> 
> Yeah right got a link to that info?
> You can watch it at home free you know




I've already posted the relevant data. The issue is the lack of attendances, not a sample of 1000 people who happen to be the litmus test of what shows are popular. If you believed that you would see the ratings of the AFL are way ahead of NRL..also posted prior and remember that's even with the big crowds at the AFL games too, robbing ratings points.


----------



## Humid (19 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> I've already posted the relevant data. The issue is the lack of attendances, not a sample of 1000 people who happen to be the litmus test of what shows are popular. If you believed that you would see the ratings of the AFL are way ahead of NRL..also posted prior and remember that's even with the big crowds at the AFL games too, robbing ratings points.




Hey you brought up the bit about pubs and clubs
And I called b/s
How long were you googling trying to back up your b/s lol
Full of it


----------



## Tisme (20 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Hey you brought up the bit about pubs and clubs
> And I called b/s
> How long were you googling trying to back up your b/s lol
> Full of it




LOL I can see you have a passion for NRL.

Here's simple algorithm:

1) On Sunday go to your local and count heads who are there for the barracking. Total (A) - Regulars (B) = C
2) For weekly popularity : TV watching (A) + Stadium attendance (B) = C


----------



## Humid (20 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Even Brissy/Goldie pubs have a hard time drawing crowds on origin nights to look at the big screens. That's the truth of it.
> 
> Yeah right got a link to that info?
> You can watch it at home free you know




Origin is on Wednesday nights
Remember the Brissy/Goldy pubs you brought up or should I say fabricated to embellish your agenda!


----------



## Humid (20 June 2018)

Most are watching the TAB to be honest


----------



## Humid (20 June 2018)

Mate I don’t know where you live but I do know it’s not near an exchange but you do have lightning fast internet you don’t drink but crawl in late at night from the local and binge watch Netflix and you don’t like letting the truth get in the way of a good story.
I’m thinking if Christopher Pyne and Latham had a child


----------



## Tisme (21 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Mate I don’t know where you live but I do know it’s not near an exchange but you do have lightning fast internet you don’t drink but crawl in late at night from the local and binge watch Netflix and you don’t like letting the truth get in the way of a good story.
> I’m thinking if Christopher Pyne and Latham had a child




You media stalking me? 

Lets dissect your ramblings:

1) I'm not near an exchange but for some reason you think my old ADSL link couldn't get good bandwidth because I had a dedicated line?
2) I don't drink to excess, like softdrink, but going the local requires alcoholism as a necessity
3) I get by on 3 or 4 hours sleep each night, but binge watching somehow doesn't add up
4) I put a mirror up to bigots like yourself and you blame me for prevarication, accuse me of lying, merely because the facts don't match your own imaginary predispositions ?

The problems with your rage are your own making and yours to mitigate ... not my job to save you from being a hater...perhaps Jesus?


----------



## Humid (21 June 2018)

Hate? I find you amusing!

And that link?


----------



## Tisme (21 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Hate? I find you amusing!
> 
> And that link?




You're trying to set the agenda, you put up the "link" to refute the truth. I've already put up links and storyboard that you are trying to ignore.

Your game play is rather unsophisticated to say the best. If you want links to speak your mind ask bas, he's really good at that.


----------



## Humid (21 June 2018)

So basically the bit about the pubs/clubs you made up


----------



## Tisme (21 June 2018)

Humid said:


> So basically the bit about the pubs/clubs you made up




Yeah that's it. Now you can crawl back under the OCD carpet.


----------



## Tisme (22 June 2018)

Bombers outclassed Westcoke Eagles infront of a 51,409 Thursday night crowd.


----------



## Humid (22 June 2018)

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/nsw-wins-state-of-origin-game-1-in-front-of-huge-mcg-crowd

At the home of afl too


----------



## Knobby22 (22 June 2018)

I was over for business and saw the game. WC came out flat and keeper missing goals. Good match for Essendon. Smiling all through it.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> Bombers outclassed Westcoke Eagles infront of a 51,409 Thursday night crowd.



Was over for business. Good match, had me smiling, WC started slow and their forwards were dismal. They couldn't take a trick. Great stadium. Smiling all through it.


----------



## Humid (22 June 2018)

Not even the umps could keep WC in it
Margetts needs to be sacked


----------



## Knobby22 (22 June 2018)

Yea, the umpiring was strange. They tried to help WC once Essendon had built a good lead. A few strange decisions.


----------



## Humid (22 June 2018)

Yeah people believe it’s a home town thing but the Dockers don’t get the leg up.
Meth Coast have been enjoying the extra man for years.


----------



## Humid (22 June 2018)

It’s been going on forever


----------



## SirRumpole (22 June 2018)

Humid said:


> It’s been going on forever





I had a feeling the Swans were hard done by.


----------



## Tisme (22 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I had a feeling the Swans were hard done by.




Haven't been taught how to milk them?


----------



## SirRumpole (22 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> Haven't been taught how to milk them?




That's right, we play the game straight.


----------



## trainspotter (22 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> That's right, we play the game straight.



And Buddy Franklins elbow is not shiny from the purple haze Joel Hamling face? PLAY ON !


----------



## SirRumpole (22 June 2018)

trainspotter said:


> And Buddy Franklins elbow is not shiny from the purple haze Joel Hamling face? PLAY ON !




Buddy is more offended against than offending.


----------



## trainspotter (22 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Buddy is more offended against than offending.



YEP - And Barry Hall did not intend to hurt Brent Staker - http://www.afl.com.au/news/2017-06-...his-2008-punch-could-have-killed-brent-staker


----------



## Tisme (23 June 2018)

Port downed the Demons last night in front of a 40,751 crowd.


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

NSW downed QLD last night with a crowd of 82000
https://www.theroar.com.au/rugby-league/nrl/state-of-origin/results/

Great game if you can get your head around offside rule
Pubs and clubs empty again .....lol


----------



## Tisme (25 June 2018)

Humid said:


> NSW downed QLD last night with a crowd of 82000
> https://www.theroar.com.au/rugby-league/nrl/state-of-origin/results/
> 
> Great game if you can get your head around offside rule
> Pubs and clubs empty again .....lol




Attendance was splashed on screen all night so don't need google or Oztam proof. If it didn't fill a stadium in it's heartland there would be real questions asked. It's not like they had to offer two friends for free tickets for each one sold like they did at the MCG ... or did they?

Spent the night at the local with the usual Origin spartan audience of about 10, that had whittled down from the recidivist Sunday 200+ crowd an hour earlier.

I guess they all went home and watched on telly with lights out and the screens off, because I made a point of taking a walk at half time to see what was happening in surrounding streets and it was pitch black housing...go figure.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> I guess they all went home and watched on telly with lights out and the screens off, because I made a point of taking a walk at half time to see what was happening in surrounding streets and it was pitch black housing...go figure.




Maybe a lot were busy bashing up their partners.


----------



## Tisme (25 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe a lot were busy bashing up their partners.




 I wouldn't put it past the kinds of people who live down here by the water.....some of those women would be brutal.


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

https://wwos.nine.com.au/2018/05/21...d-figures-port-adelaide-power-gold-coast-suns

Looks like your lot are the number fudges lol


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

Played a game in Denver on the weekend too
20000 supposed


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe a lot were busy bashing up their partners.



Love a good domestic violence joke.....got anymore


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> Attendance was splashed on screen all night so don't need google or Oztam proof. If it didn't fill a stadium in it's heartland there would be real questions asked. It's not like they had to offer two friends for free tickets for each one sold like they did at the MCG ... or did they?
> 
> Spent the night at the local with the usual Origin spartan audience of about 10, that had whittled down from the recidivist Sunday 200+ crowd an hour earlier.
> 
> I guess they all went home and watched on telly with lights out and the screens off, because I made a point of taking a walk at half time to see what was happening in surrounding streets and it was pitch black housing...go figure.





Not surprised when you live in Frankston


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

For a bloke who doesn’t drink you spend a lot of time in the local
You could of watched it on your super fast adsl
With dedication to the line lol


----------



## SirRumpole (25 June 2018)

Humid said:


> Love a good domestic violence joke.....got anymore




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/feminism.29219/page-18


----------



## Humid (25 June 2018)

Good one ..a bit old 
Got anymore 

Mate i was taking the hiss
Dont use crap links to justify 
You look like tisme


----------



## Tisme (25 June 2018)

Humid said:


> For a bloke who doesn’t drink you spend a lot of time in the local
> You could of watched it on your super fast adsl
> With dedication to the line lol




Bad weed day my son?


----------



## Humid (29 June 2018)

I 


trainspotter said:


> And Buddy Franklins elbow is not shiny from the purple haze Joel Hamling face? PLAY ON !



wonder how their going to save Buddy this time


----------



## SirRumpole (29 June 2018)

Humid said:


> I
> 
> wonder how their going to save Buddy this time




Pushing off a bloke who is holding you down is no big deal.


----------



## Tisme (29 June 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Pushing off a bloke who is holding you down is no big deal.




Clarity of mind and vision is no excuse for defending him.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 June 2018)

Tisme said:


> Clarity of mind and vision is no excuse for defending him.




Sorry about that, I should have taken the PC route. That big bully Franklin , pushing a little bloke like Rance, he should be barred from the game. 

**Breaking**

Buddy gets off, Tigers Vlastuan gets a week for elbowing Parker.

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2018-06-29/buddy-vlastuin-match-review-decision


----------



## Tisme (1 July 2018)

Lions flogging Freo.

Might portend a good year 2019 for Brisbane


----------



## SirRumpole (1 July 2018)

A weekend of upsets.

Dogs beat Cats.
Adelaide beats WC.
Saints beat Melbourne.
Bombers beat North.

Seems no one is safe.


----------



## SirRumpole (4 July 2018)

A big loss to Hawthorn and the game.

Cyril Rioli retires.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-04/cyril-rioli-retires-from-afl-hawthorn/9938438?section=sport


----------



## Tisme (27 July 2018)

It was touch and go in the third quarter, but the Bombers managed to outclass the umpire and win. Sydney also appeared now and again.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 August 2018)

4/8/2018  Sydney - Collingwood - SCG - crowd    *39,238*
                 Roosters - Cowboys - Allianz - crowd     9,721

Just saying...


----------



## Tisme (5 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> 4/8/2018  Sydney - Collingwood - SCG - crowd    *39,238*
> Roosters - Cowboys - Allianz - crowd     9,721
> 
> Just saying...




Apparently Rugby League is best for TV, while AFL is not


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2018)

How much should Gaff get ? 

It's not a good look.

Can he be prosecuted for assault ?

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-...es-surgery-after-andrew-gaff-afl-hit/10077400


----------



## Knobby22 (6 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> How much should Gaff get ?
> 
> It's not a good look.
> 
> ...




I'd give him 10 weeks.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 August 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> I'd give him 10 weeks.




So would I but that's a bit extreme when a serial offender like Barry Hall only got 7 for something similar.


----------



## Tisme (6 August 2018)

Remember Dermott Brereton and THAT grand final?


----------



## TLS (6 August 2018)

C


SirRumpole said:


> How much should Gaff get ?
> 
> It's not a good look.
> 
> ...




So many parts of this I just can't comprehend such as:
     - they were apparently playing golf together prior to the game so it's not like they were arch enemies.
     - the young kid isn't even an annoying tagger and wins his own ball.
     - Gaff was actually playing a very good game prior to the incident.
     - never seen Gaff take a cheap shot like that before.

Can't see him playing again this year as a bare minimum. So that's at least 6 weeks plus what the AFL want to do to eradicate this sort of nonsense.


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (6 August 2018)

10 weeks


----------



## Knobby22 (7 August 2018)

TLS said:


> C
> 
> 
> So many parts of this I just can't comprehend such as:
> ...



8 weeks. Good.


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (7 August 2018)

Weak as water

How about the guy in prison let out to play footy, authorities as disgrace


----------



## Humid (10 August 2018)

Tisme said:


> Apparently Rugby League is best for TV, while AFL is not




At the moment both games are very similar but in league when the camera pans back at least there’s one person behind the ball.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 August 2018)

AFL vs NRL attendances and tv viewers.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-10/chart-of-the-day-nrl-afl-attendances-tv-ratings/10065254


----------



## Tisme (10 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> AFL vs NRL attendances and tv viewers.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-08-10/chart-of-the-day-nrl-afl-attendances-tv-ratings/10065254




Home and away 2018:

Average AFL attendance ~35k
Average NRL attendance ~15k


----------



## SirRumpole (10 August 2018)

Tisme said:


> Home and away 2018:
> 
> Average AFL attendance ~35k
> Average NRL attendance ~15k




If it wasn't for State of Origin NRL would be dead.


----------



## Tisme (10 August 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> If it wasn't for State of Origin NRL would be dead.




As exciting as watching grass grow


----------



## Humid (11 August 2018)

At least the grass grows in other countries......


----------



## Tisme (12 August 2018)

Memories, like the corners of my mind .....misty water-colored memories of the way we were


----------



## Miss Hale (1 September 2018)

Woo hoo!  Footy finals are here again! 

Good to see Hawthorn back in the top four where they belong


----------



## tech/a (2 September 2018)

I’m happy to report that I have won my footy pools pre picking before I left 
Very happy
Richmond will be hard to beat


----------



## Humid (2 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Home and away 2018:
> 
> Average AFL attendance ~35k
> Average NRL attendance ~15k




What about this weekend?


----------



## Logique (2 September 2018)

2018 AFL Finals Tipping: get em in folks, first finals match is Thursday night.
I'll take:
Hawthorn - Hawks are in form, and can spring the upset (just for you Miss Hale!)
Melbourne - Demons are in form, and Viney is back
Giants - too much player depth for the Swannies
West Coast - at home, should account for the Pies


----------



## SirRumpole (2 September 2018)

Richmond
Melbourne
Swans
Eagles


----------



## Tisme (2 September 2018)

Humid said:


> What about this weekend?



 lol


----------



## Logique (2 September 2018)

Here are the past winners of the Joe Medal for AFL Finals Tipping:


----------



## kid hustlr (2 September 2018)

Tigers
Demons
Giants
Eagles

Ty


----------



## TLS (2 September 2018)

I'll take:

Hawks
Cats
Swans
Pies

Taking a bit of a risk but going for all the supposed away teams.

Report Bookmark


----------



## Tisme (2 September 2018)

Tigers
Demons
Swans
Coke Eagles


----------



## sptrawler (4 September 2018)

I see Fremantle is starting to move on some of the dead wood again, it seems to be a constant revolving door of failures. IMO
https://thewest.com.au/sport/freman...ond-to-depart-fremantle-dockers-ng-b88950111z
Their recruitment has been deplorable, one hopes this time there is a real desire to become an AFL side, and with that accept the responsibility that goes with it. IMO
Otherwise the AFL should consider pulling their licence, and starting a Tassie side.
MY rant for the week.


----------



## Humid (4 September 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I see Fremantle is starting to move on some of the dead wood again, it seems to be a constant revolving door of failures. IMO
> https://thewest.com.au/sport/freman...ond-to-depart-fremantle-dockers-ng-b88950111z
> Their recruitment has been deplorable, one hopes this time there is a real desire to become an AFL side, and with that accept the responsibility that goes with it. IMO
> Otherwise the AFL should consider pulling their licence, and starting a Tassie side.
> ...




What does that bollocks even mean
55000 members
Set up to fail from day 1
Do some research
Start with Matt Price


----------



## Humid (4 September 2018)

I’ve also contacted Matt Groening about the illegal use of Homer Simpson as your avatar 
He agreed your embarrassing.


----------



## sptrawler (4 September 2018)

Humid said:


> They were set up to fail
> Have a read of
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know, I just guess I'm wondering what happened, when I stare at my inaugural membership certificate.
All that hope all that enthusiasm, it has waned, I look at the team and don't see building on a strong base.
I see another group of hopeful's, hoping they can find a forward before Fyfe retire's. Hoping the opposition get RSI before the final whistle, I guess they just go on hoping.
By the way, it is 54,999, I don't think I'll bother next year.
And as for Homer Simpson, I will quote him, to spur on Fremantle.
"Kids you tried your best, and you failed miserably. The lesson is, never try".
I think they must have heard me. lol


----------



## Humid (4 September 2018)

Jump on the West Coast wagon mate
Your skin colour matches the jumper Homer


----------



## Humid (4 September 2018)

So What did you think of the New Stadium as a member


----------



## sptrawler (4 September 2018)

Humid said:


> So What did you think of the New Stadium as a member



The stadium is magic, it really is a World class venue.
The Dockers should probably go back to their roots, and re sign Neesham, he actually brought about the new style of footy. 
Just didn't have the skill base to execute it, and all the other teams copied it, with the skills to execute it.
The West Coast a State team, that should have won three back to back in the 1990's, it is funny how they gloat over their success, yet it was won with Freo players.
No I can't get excited about them, I guess I'll just have to swallow a spoon of cement, and keep cheering the purple haze.


----------



## Humid (5 September 2018)

Well at least that spoon isn’t wooden sp


----------



## Miss Hale (5 September 2018)

Hawthorn
Melbourne
Giants
Collingwood


----------



## Tink (6 September 2018)

Richmond
Melbourne - Go Dees.
Sydney
West Coast

Thanks, Logique


----------



## nulla nulla (6 September 2018)

Richmond
Melbourne
Sydney
Collingwood


----------



## Logique (6 September 2018)

Keep the tips coming folks - first final is tonight (Thurs)


----------



## Tisme (6 September 2018)

Too good


----------



## SirRumpole (7 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Too good




It's hard to see another team with enough class to beat Richmond this year.

Maybe if the Eagles had Nic Nat , but they don't so I think it's going to be another Tigers year.


----------



## Tink (7 September 2018)

Official attendance at the 'G tonight is 91,446

https://twitter.com/MCG


----------



## Knobby22 (7 September 2018)

Tink said:


> Official attendance at the 'G tonight is 91,446
> 
> https://twitter.com/MCG



Yea,I wanted to go to tonight game but couldn't get tickets.
Will be a good game. Prefer Melbourne Geelong.


----------



## Tink (8 September 2018)

We all got in, Knobby.

There was a bigger crowd last night, than the night before.


----------



## Tink (8 September 2018)

Do you have a membership?


----------



## Knobby22 (8 September 2018)

Tink said:


> Do you have a membership?



One of my brothers is a MC C member so I was hoping he could get the tickets.
Good game. Danger was more a problem for Geelong than for Melbourne with all the frees he gave away. Selwood let them down also.
I reckon Melbourne will make the Grand Final though Hawthorn might stop them due to their amazing coach. They are rebuilding and really aren't good enough in my opinion.


----------



## Tisme (8 September 2018)

2 majors Swans after 3 quarters!! Forgot to come to the game.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> 2 majors Swans after 3 quarters!! Forgot to come to the game.




The Swannies certainly were absent mentally for this game.

Buddy has been outplayed by quite a few of his opponents during this season.

Dare we ask if he's past it ?

Or to give him the benefit of the doubt, maybe he's not fully fit.


----------



## Logique (9 September 2018)

Kid hustlr got them all right, and has the early lead. The poor Swannies were clobbered by GWS, who are capable of making the GF from here


----------



## Logique (9 September 2018)

For Round 2, I'll take:
Melbourne
Giants


----------



## SirRumpole (9 September 2018)

Melbourne and Giants for me too.


----------



## kid hustlr (9 September 2018)

This could be my greatest achievement in ASF.

Far less confident this week.

Demons
Pies

I like the demons story and even though the pies are coming back from Perth I think they are a good enough side to get it done.


----------



## Humid (9 September 2018)

Pies have still only beat one top 8 side this year


----------



## Tink (10 September 2018)

Melbourne
Collingwood

Thanks, Logique

-----


_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melbourne_Football_Club_


----------



## kid hustlr (10 September 2018)

Humid said:


> Pies have still only beat one top 8 side this year




So have the Demons haven't they?


----------



## SirRumpole (10 September 2018)

Tigers and Eagles for the GF

l.

Bold prediction.


----------



## Tisme (10 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Tigers and Eagles for the GF
> 
> l.
> 
> Bold prediction.




That is bold..... at this stage I'm leaning towards Tigers and Demons


----------



## Humid (10 September 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> So have the Demons haven't they?



No your wrong


----------



## Tisme (11 September 2018)

Demons and Giants FTW this week


----------



## Logique (14 September 2018)

O'Meara is out for the Hawks tonight. Josh Kelly very unlikely for the Giants on Sat


----------



## Tisme (14 September 2018)

Melbourne seem to work on the "out of chaos comes order"


----------



## SirRumpole (14 September 2018)

It seems to be working. 3/4 time up by 32.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 September 2018)

Go the mighty Demons. Sweet revenge, eliminating Hawthorn.


----------



## Tisme (14 September 2018)

Hawkes now have 19 men onfield to play against Dees ,,, umpire giving away goals.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 September 2018)

Don't matter, its all over.

Good on them, they played very well.


----------



## Miss Hale (14 September 2018)

Forgot to put my tips in... Sorry Logique was going to go for the Hawks and the Pies.


----------



## Miss Hale (14 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Hawkes now have 19 men onfield to play against Dees ,,, umpire giving away goals.




Ahem, did you not see all the dodgy frees Melbourne got earlier in the game?


----------



## Tink (15 September 2018)

Go Dees.

All the way boys..... GF.


----------



## Tisme (15 September 2018)

Miss Hale said:


> Ahem, did you not see all the dodgy frees Melbourne got earlier in the game?




I support the Hawks, but when umpires start giving away ticky touchwood frees, especially in finals, the team getting the special treatment usually starts to tank because they know they are getting help and didn't earn the ball.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 September 2018)

There were a couple of referee glitches, but I don't think they affected the final result, the Demons deserved to win.


----------



## Logique (15 September 2018)

Miss Hale said:


> Forgot to put my tips in... Sorry Logique was going to go for the Hawks and the Pies.



All good MH, I figured you'd go with the Hawks. The D's were relentless last night, but the Hawks never gave up


----------



## Miss Hale (15 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> I support the Hawks, but when umpires start giving away ticky touchwood frees, especially in finals, the team getting the special treatment usually starts to tank because they know they are getting help and didn't earn the ball.




The one against Lewis was ridiculous but there was some really crappy umpiring earlier in the game that went against us. Might have helped if we could have kicked some goals in the second quarter though.


----------



## Tink (15 September 2018)

Last night..


----------



## Logique (16 September 2018)

After Rd 2, Kid hustlr is still in the lead, with a perfect record


----------



## SirRumpole (16 September 2018)

Tigers and Eagles for me.

I would have liked to see GWS win last night, but  Tigers - Magpies at the MCG will be a mouth watering clash.


----------



## Logique (16 September 2018)

Preliminary finals next week. Good luck getting a ticket for Richmond vs Collingwood on Friday night!  I'll take: Richmond and WCE.  Wouldn't mind being wrong, in either case.


----------



## Logique (16 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Tigers and Eagles for me.
> I would have liked to see GWS win last night, but  Tigers - Magpies at the MCG will be a mouth watering clash.



While Collingwood were deserved winners, a lot of the 50:50 umpiring calls seemed to go their way, especially in the first half. Another "nearly" season for the Giants


----------



## Tink (19 September 2018)

Richmond
Melbourne

Thanks, Logique.


----------



## Tisme (19 September 2018)

Dees and Wasps FTW.


----------



## Tink (19 September 2018)

*Melbourne fan places scarf on Jim Stynes’ headstone in Ireland’s Wicklow Mountains ahead of preliminary final*

https://www.foxsports.com.au/afl/me...l/news-story/c3ac1073c01861a33d0245120c5c692f


----------



## kid hustlr (19 September 2018)

Tigers eagles please.

I think the tigers are certainties but the Perth game is a 50/50.


----------



## Tisme (20 September 2018)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-19/blackface-mad-monday-stunt-by-football-players/10281160


----------



## SirRumpole (20 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-19/blackface-mad-monday-stunt-by-football-players/10281160




Just a bit of fun. Of course it's an outrageous insult to all people of "colour" .


----------



## Tisme (20 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Just a bit of fun. Of course it's an outrageous insult to all people of "colour" .




Lampooning is so pre 2000. Maybe that's the plan = make "coloured" people into prissies and indignant prima donnas they will make good slaves to the system?


----------



## SirRumpole (20 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Lampooning is so pre 2000. Maybe that's the plan = make "coloured" people into prissies and indignant prima donnas they will make good slaves to the system?




I guess there is "face whitener" available if those offended want to get their revenge.


----------



## Tisme (20 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I guess there is "face whitener" available if those offended want to get their revenge.


----------



## sptrawler (20 September 2018)

Another win to the PC police, Sam Newman to finish after 25 years, love him or hate him he doesn't fit in the 'new Australia'.
There is no place for those who 'say it as they see it', that permission, is only allowed to those who say it 'as it is allowed' by the press. IMO
https://thewest.com.au/sport/afl/sam-newman-to-quit-the-footy-show-after-25-years-ng-b88967653z

Fortunately footy isn't popular with the wife, so I don't get to watch anything involved with it, so I won't miss him. Actually the whole post now seems ironic. lol


----------



## Miss Hale (21 September 2018)

Collingwood and West Coast for me please Logique.


----------



## Tisme (21 September 2018)

I'm guessing Richmond didn't do anything for the last two weeks?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> I'm guessing Richmond didn't do anything for the last two weeks?




Possibly true.

I think the finals system is too drawn out and should be  knockout matches throughout.


----------



## Miss Hale (21 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Possibly true.
> 
> I think the finals system is too drawn out and should be  knockout matches throughout.




That idiotic bye at the end of the home and away season needs to go.


----------



## Logique (22 September 2018)

Collingwood off the six day break, amazing. What does Eddie think about it now. 
That big tall yank was lucky he didn't headbutt the ceiling.


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2018)

Another pathetic display, this time Melbourne. Are the players getting payola from some Indian bookie or something?


----------



## SirRumpole (22 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Another pathetic display, this time Melbourne. Are the players getting payola from some Indian bookie or something?




Lets hope the Dees turn up for the second half.


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Lets hope the Dees turn up for the second half.




Not going to happen until the Coke Eagles take their foot of the pedal. I'm telling you this is team tanking and someone needs to investigate.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Not going to happen until the Coke Eagles take their foot of the pedal. I'm telling you this is team tanking and someone needs to investigate.




No doubt the coach will be sacked as a ritual sacrifice.

The board will be safe.


----------



## Tisme (22 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> No doubt the coach will be sacked as a ritual sacrifice.
> 
> The board will be safe.




They are not even tackling and deliberately fumbling the ball. People bought tickets to go the match and that's a lot of money to pay for a fixed result.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 September 2018)

Jordan Lewis has been stuffing things up all the game.


----------



## Logique (23 September 2018)

Kid hustlr has a comfortable lead, with only the GF to come,
well tipped Kid. A blanket finish for second place.


----------



## Logique (23 September 2018)

Need to give some thought to a GF tip, not easy both teams in form


----------



## kid hustlr (23 September 2018)

Thanks Log, better to be lucky than good.

2 Incredible results I was floored watching the Friday night game just incredible.

Pies for me this week degoey or sidebottom for the norm


----------



## SirRumpole (23 September 2018)

Very hard to pick, but I'll go for the Eagles.


----------



## sptrawler (24 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Very hard to pick, but I'll go for the Eagles.



You do know they are from Western Australia, don't you.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2018)

sptrawler said:


> You do know they are from Western Australia, don't you.




You got something against WA ?


----------



## sptrawler (24 September 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> You got something against WA ?



Yes, everything's hard work, when you do it from the West.


----------



## sptrawler (24 September 2018)

Well at least there is one thing in the Eagles favour, Robert Walls reckons they will lose, coming from one who I always thought was MIA that's a plus. 
https://thewest.com.au/sport/afl/af...llingwood-will-win-and-win-easy-ng-b88970757z


----------



## Tisme (25 September 2018)

Collingwood FTW


----------



## Logique (25 September 2018)

Wet and cold on GF day won't help the Eagles, but not much good for Mason Cox either. Not sure lightning will strike twice for the Pies.  
West Coast Eagles to win.


----------



## Miss Hale (28 September 2018)

Eagles for me.


----------



## Tink (28 September 2018)

West Coast

Thanks, Logique


----------



## explod (28 September 2018)

Eagles for me Madarm. demons, where art thou when needed.

Uh ohh, that's heaven stuff and hell for many of us atm.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2018)

How about triple points for the Grand Final Loqique ?

Give us stragglers a chance to catch up.


----------



## Logique (29 September 2018)

You'll want an 18m goal square and on-field zones next, like the AFL rules committee. Like the AFL said, no in-season changes. AFL House will just wait until post season to mess with the integrity of the game. Serves them right if the flag leaves the Peoples Republic for WA.
Mind you, we did have a GF winning margin last year, as a separate exercise.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2018)

Well, Eagles by 18 then.


----------



## Logique (29 September 2018)

Eagles by 20 points


----------



## Miss Hale (29 September 2018)

If you want a margin, Eagles by 19 points


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2018)

Collingwood by 31


----------



## CanOz (29 September 2018)

What a game, well done eagles. Great effort pies!


----------



## SirRumpole (29 September 2018)

What a match eh !

One of the best I've seen, no one deserved to lose, but the cream rose to the top at the end.

</cliches>


----------



## Tisme (29 September 2018)

Yep very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2018)

THE BUCK STOPS HERE


----------



## kid hustlr (29 September 2018)

Incredible game never thought I’d say this but I feel sorry for the pies.

Jack darling with a minute to go good lord!


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2018)

Good old Colling
Wooda 
Coulda
Shoulda


----------



## Logique (30 September 2018)

Best GF in a long while, great credit to both clubs. In a season of close finishes, it was only fitting that we had a close GF.  Dear AFL, tell me again why we need to change the rules?
Kid hustlr outlasted a fast finishing field, and is the 2018 Joe Medallist.
Sir Rumpole won the GF margin prediction again.


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2018)

Logique said:


> Best GF in a long while, great credit to both clubs. In a season of close finishes, it was only fitting that we had a close GF.  Dear AFL, tell me again why we need to change the rules?
> Kid hustlr outlasted a fast finishing field, and is the 2018 Joe Medallist.
> Sir Rumpole won the GF margin prediction again.
> 
> View attachment 89531




Well done Kid hustlr


----------



## Knobby22 (30 September 2018)

Tisme said:


> Well done Kid hustlr



Amazing tipping Kid hustlr.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2018)

Good on the kid.

And thanks for running the comp again Logique.


----------



## fiftyeight (30 September 2018)

Healthy baby and a Eagles Premiership, not a bad weekend!!!!


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2018)

fiftyeight said:


> Healthy baby and a Eagles Premiership, not a bad weekend!!!!
> 
> View attachment 89536




Congratulations !

One didn't interfere with the other I hope.


----------



## Miss Hale (30 September 2018)

Well done Kid Hustlr and thanks Logique


----------



## sptrawler (11 October 2018)

Interesting post footy season issue, should the 'red card' be introduced, I played a lot of soccer when younger and the red card was a good deterrent. 
I think the AFL would benefit a lot from it, the senseless tackles, pushing people into the fence, pushing to overextend their hamstrings, unnecessary knees in the back etc. All it does is endanger the other player, it may leave them with life long injuries, and with such a high scoring game it usually has no bearing on the outcome.
I found it interesting today, that the West Coast Eagle player, who was banned for a lot of games including the Grand Final called for it to be introduced.
Some say it would ruin the game, IMO the only way that could happen would be if the umpires missused it.
https://thewest.com.au/sport/west-c...st-coast-midfielder-andrew-gaff-ng-b88987296z

There is no greater deterrent on the field, than leaving your team with one man short, you really do let the side down.


----------



## Tisme (11 October 2018)

sptrawler said:


> Interesting post footy season issue, should the 'red card' be introduced, I played a lot of soccer when younger and the red card was a good deterrent.
> I think the AFL would benefit a lot from it, the senseless tackles, pushing people into the fence, pushing to overextend their hamstrings, unnecessary knees in the back etc. All it does is endanger the other player, it may leave them with life long injuries, and with such a high scoring game it usually has no bearing on the outcome.
> I found it interesting today, that the West Coast Eagle player, who was banned for a lot of games including the Grand Final called for it to be introduced.
> Some say it would ruin the game, IMO the only way that could happen would be if the umpires missused it.
> ...




Too many restraints and it will cease to be teams of individual talent and morph into something boring like ....well soccer.


----------



## Tisme (11 October 2018)

St Kilda signed up Billy Slater as performance coach and mentor. Obviously a religious convert into the Victorian church of worship.


----------



## sptrawler (14 October 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I see Fremantle is starting to move on some of the dead wood again, it seems to be a constant revolving door of failures. IMO
> https://thewest.com.au/sport/freman...ond-to-depart-fremantle-dockers-ng-b88950111z
> Their recruitment has been deplorable, one hopes this time there is a real desire to become an AFL side, and with that accept the responsibility that goes with it. IMO
> Otherwise the AFL should consider pulling their licence, and starting a Tassie side.
> MY rant for the week.




Well I see that at last, he Freo Dockers, haven't become the Eastern States bunnies, once again.
https://thewest.com.au/sport/afl-tr...ach-to-jesse-hogan-negotiations-ng-b88990622z

From the article:
_Fremantle’s hard-line approach to this year’s trade period has been widely criticised, but former St Kilda player Leigh Montagna has backed the club’s approach.

The Dockers have copped it from all angles after walking away from their negotiations with Melbourne over young key forward Jesse Hogan.

The Demons are keen to move Hogan on but are believed to be asking for two first-round picks, while the Dockers are unwilling to give them more than pick No.11 - their first pick at this year’s draft - and a their 2019 second-round pick_.

There is a reason teams are KEEN to move players on, it is usually because there is a PROBLEM, teams don't seem keen to move on great players with no issues before their use by date.


----------



## SirRumpole (18 December 2018)

Majak Daw in serious condition after "falling" from Bolte Bridge.''

Another casualty of a hyper competitive sport ?

https://www.theage.com.au/sport/afl/afl-star-injured-in-bolte-bridge-incident-20181218-p50mvb.html


----------



## jbocker (12 March 2019)

Season start is getting close. I am looking to get involved in tipping this year. What tipping competition do you recommend?


----------



## Knobby22 (12 March 2019)

jbocker said:


> Season start is getting close. I am looking to get involved in tipping this year. What tipping competition do you recommend?



Sportsbet run a tipping comp with really good prize money. Also we have set it up at work to run our own tipping comp within it.


----------



## jbocker (12 March 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Sportsbet run a tipping comp with really good prize money. Also we have set it up at work to run our own tipping comp within it.



Cool I have joined up as DrOcker.


----------



## jbocker (12 March 2019)

jbocker said:


> Season start is getting close. I am looking to get involved in tipping this year. What tipping competition do you recommend?



https://www.afl.com.au/fantasy


I joined up on this one too. A bit of work though.


----------



## basilio (19 March 2019)

Fascinating story on how Gary Abletts goal tally has been increased  23 years after he retired.
When can we be sure  "all the facts "  are settled ?

*23 years after retiring, Gary Ablett snr just added to his goal tally*
GARY ABLETT senior's spectacular career has been analysed and scrutinised like few others, so it's almost inconceivable that the Geelong legend has been the victim of a statistical error for the best part of four decades. 
*The evidence is conclusive: Ablett was robbed of a goal.*
https://www.afl.com.au/news/2019-03-19/ablett-snr-adds-to-goal-tally-23-years-after-retiring


----------



## basilio (19 March 2019)

By the way on a similar theme to the Gary Ablett goal ask the following question. See what you get.

*"How tall was Brent Harvey from North Melbourne  ?*


----------



## basilio (20 March 2019)

Big blow up in AFL circles around a dynamic picture of Tayla Harris which ended up with scores of nasty trolls making lewd public comments.

At first Channel 7 took the picture offline because they couldn't take down the trollers comments quickly enough.  Then everyone had a re-think and decided the problem was not the picture but the comments and obviously the people behind them.

Ah well  "Boys will be boys." (take your pick.)

*Tayla Harris says trolls' social media comments on AFLW photo were 'sexual abuse'*
 * Photo:* While many saw the image of Harris as inspirational, it became a target for trolls. (Supplied: @michaelcwillson and @aflwomens) 
*Related Story:* AFLW wise to follow Taylor Swift's advice and ignore the haters
*Related Story:* The AFL keeps making howlers that infuriate AFLW fans and players

AFLW star Tayla Harris, the subject of the photo at the centre of an online trolling storm in women's footy, says she felt sexually abused by comments on social media.

*Key points:*

Tayla Harris said the "repulsive" comments made her uncomfortable
Harris said she was worried for the trolls' wives and daughters
Harris said the trolls needed to be held accountable
The photo, taken by Michael Wilson, showed Harris in full flight, kicking for goal during last weekend's AFLW round and drew plenty of attention, with many seeing the photo as inspirational.

But the Seven Network came under fire for removing a post with the photo from social media after it was bombarded with misogynistic comments.

Seven did eventually repost the image, with an apology, saying the removal had sent the wrong message and that it wanted to celebrate women's footy.
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...ually-abused-aflw-photo-trolls-seven/10919008


----------



## SirRumpole (20 March 2019)

basilio said:


> Big blow up in AFL circles around a dynamic picture of Tayla Harris which ended up with scores of nasty trolls making lewd public comments.




Cr@p like this is all over the media today, like the comments made by Michael Daly.

The media thinks they have to squeeze every last drop of outrage from the public on these issues, but imv most of the public couldn't care less and have better things to do.


----------



## Darc Knight (20 March 2019)

Yep, and the picture was a bit distasteful.


----------



## basilio (20 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Cr@p like this is all over the media today, like the comments made by Michael Daly.
> 
> The media thinks they have to squeeze every last drop of outrage from the public on these issues, but imv most of the public couldn't care less and have better things to do.




Que ??? WTF !! Really surprised/disappointed by your comments Rumpy.

What happened ? Tayla Harris had a shot for goal from 40 metres and a photographer caught her in "Mid flight" .  It was a magnificent  piece of athleticism  and a great picture. In fact it was the type of shot many photographers would give their eye teeth for and all athletes be justly proud of.

However it seems that scores/hundred of  drongos thought they could post some dirty comments on the picture as a laugh. It got so bad Channel 7 pulled the pic.

And then some people thought " Wait a sec "*Why are we pulling this great shot which recognizes Tayla skills because a bunch of Neanderthals decide to write dirty comments under it ?. 
*
And remember that the complaints came *in the first instance *from the AFl men footballers who thought the comments were a dog act and it was a mistake to bow to such stupid trolling.

Oh well if you want to show your colours and troll Taylas skills go for it.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 March 2019)

bas,

ever heard of the saying "don't feed the trolls" ?


----------



## Darc Knight (20 March 2019)

Thanks Bas, I post my opinion of it being distateful so you post it. Hope you got your giggle.
40 metres out lol. And she had to give it a ride like that risking its accuracy. I thought the WAFL players were better than that.
Those sort of kicks happen every game, from under 6s onwards. Just happens to be female so it got published.


----------



## basilio (20 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> bas,
> 
> ever heard of the saying "don't feed the trolls" ?




Fair enough.  I just havn't ever seen you as a troll . I hope I don't have to re assess my judgement.
And perhaps this was an opportunity to come out and say "Yeah wasn't cool. Cut it out "

Why should people, in this case women footballers,  have to put up with such xhite?


----------



## SirRumpole (20 March 2019)

basilio said:


> Fair enough.  I just havn't ever seen you as a troll . I hope I don't have to re assess my judgement.
> And perhaps this was an opportunity to come out and say "Yeah wasn't cool. Cut it out "
> 
> Why should people, in this case women footballers,  have to put up with such xhite?




The trolls were the people on social media who made the disparaging comments.

All the media time they got just encourages them.


----------



## basilio (20 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> The trolls were the people on social media who made the disparaging comments.
> 
> All the media time they got just encourages them.




That's your view  Rumpy and naturally your welcome to it.

Go back to the situation as it happened. Channel 7 posted the picture of Tayla Harris in full flight as she kicked a goal from beyond 50 metres. Great effort.
When it goes up there comes a flood, an absolute flood of nasty, lewd comments from who ever. Hundreds of them as mates tried to outdo each other in their crassness.

The moderators tried to take down the comments but  it proved  too much so they decided to take down the picture. So in what universe is it acceptable to just allow that sort of behaviour to effectively "win" ? To have so demorilised everyone that they can get away with trashing a person doing a fantastic job ?

I think the point about pushing back was to say "Enough is enough" . "Stop being nasty xhits"
It is out of line". Saying nothing, in my view,  is just  allowing  people  to be nasty xhits with no consequences.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...harris-is-not-the-problem-the-vile-trolls-are
 ___________________________________________________________
Reminds a bit of what is happening to people who are trying to repost videos of the Christchurch massacre . There are at least two people facing  jail terms for trying to encourage others to imitate the Christchurch murderer.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 March 2019)

basilio said:


> Reminds a bit of what is happening to people who are trying to repost videos of the Christchurch massacre . There are at least two people facing jail terms for trying to encourage others to imitate the Christchurch murderer.




I agree a lot of social media is a cess pit, but if nothing practical can be done there is not a lot of point giving the trolls  publicity.

Maybe Facebook and Twitter should be sued for defamation if possible. I don't know how that would work legally though.


----------



## PZ99 (20 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Cr@p like this is all over the media today, like the comments made by Michael Daly.
> 
> The media thinks they have to squeeze every last drop of outrage from the public on these issues, but imv most of the public couldn't care less and have better things to do.



Yeah, the media trying to siphon as much PC outrage as they can with that one.

And succeeding by the look of it.


----------



## Humid (20 March 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Cr@p like this is all over the media today, like the comments made by Michael Daly.
> 
> The media thinks they have to squeeze every last drop of outrage from the public on these issues, but imv most of the public couldn't care less and have better things to do.




Exactly this is what normal people deal with every day
Use your own noggin to figure it out it’s not hard


----------



## jbocker (21 March 2019)

My top 8 AFL for 2019 @ end of home and away
1 Melbourne
2 GWS
3 Eagles
4 Richmond
5 Adelaide
6 Geelong
7 Essendon
8 Collingwood

Brownlow: A Gaff even after missing the first 2 weeks

Now put you money on some of those not listed as they are now a monty to finish in the 8.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 March 2019)

PZ99 said:


> Yeah, the media trying to siphon as much PC outrage as they can with that one.
> 
> And succeeding by the look of it.



Yesterday the same well known news website had an article regarding the fuss surrounding this photo of a female football player and at the exact same time had another article about completely naked pictures of a current female pop singer.

I'll simply leave it at that and say that I do not in any way condone the comments allegedly made regarding this photo but the mainstream media has an awful lot to answer for when it comes to stoking the fire.


----------



## PZ99 (22 March 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Yesterday the same well known news website had an article regarding the fuss surrounding this photo of a female football player and at the exact same time had another article about completely naked pictures of a current female pop singer.
> 
> I'll simply leave it at that and say that I do not in any way condone the comments allegedly made regarding this photo but the mainstream media has an awful lot to answer for when it comes to stoking the fire.



That's the price paid for naivety I guess. She arranged for that shot to be published presumably to publicize the womens' league. Whilst the comments are unacceptable they are also entirely predictable. I put it down to a rookie error and a lesson learned


----------



## basilio (22 March 2019)

PZ99 said:


> That's the price paid for naivety I guess. She arranged for that shot to be published presumably to publicize the womens' league. Whilst the comments are unacceptable they are also entirely predictable. I put it down to a rookie error and a lesson learned




Righhht .. So are you saying it was predictable and understandable for a bunch of xholes to make lewd comments about a fantastic AFL action photo because it was a woman ?

And really she shouldn't have done it ?


----------



## PZ99 (22 March 2019)

basilio said:


> Righhht .. So are you saying it was predictable and understandable for a bunch of xholes to make lewd comments about a fantastic AFL action photo because it was a woman ?
> 
> And really she shouldn't have done it ?



I'll bet you a lazy 50 she wishes she hadn't done it. Then again... a similar photo of Dustin Martin was uploaded on his insta account which attracted very similar comments. 

Predictable? Yes. Understandable? Yes. Fair treatment by the PC brigade? No way.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 March 2019)

jbocker said:


> My top 8 AFL for 2019 @ end of home and away
> 1 Melbourne
> 2 GWS
> 3 Eagles
> ...




You forgot Hawthorn 

Great start to the season, lots of upsets in round 1. Only got 4 in my tipping


----------



## Knobby22 (25 March 2019)

Still think Essendon is a top 8 side? I wish I did and I barrack for them.


----------



## jbocker (26 March 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Still think Essendon is a top 8 side? I wish I did and I barrack for them.




Not off to the best of starts. Like the Eagles, they were blitzed on the day. Lets hope for both our sakes that doesn't continue.
I picked bombers as an upset win last weekend. Got THAT Wrong. I picked 4.


----------



## basilio (4 April 2019)

Great celebration of the AFLW season last night.
Erin Phillips gave  a very special reflection  on how she pleased to make her footballer father proud of her achievements.

*AFLW's Erin Phillips gave a speech that summed up life for women in sport*
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-04...ctory-speech-to-live-on-for-the-ages/10966292


----------



## basilio (4 May 2019)

Saw Collingwood dismantle Port last night. Very powerful effort.

Have to say there will be number of  very strong contenders for Grand Final this year.


----------



## fiftyeight (27 May 2019)

I have really liked the Indigenous Guernseys this round.

I would love to see the WCE use the Indigenous Guernsey all season


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2019)

Brendon Bolton gets the sack.
Knew it was coming when two weeks ago Sam Pang joked he would consider Bill Shorten as a replacement.


----------



## jbocker (3 June 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Brendon Bolton gets the sack.
> Knew it was coming when two weeks ago Sam Pang joked he would consider Bill Shorten as a replacement.



Wonder what Scotties doing?


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2019)

Don't think he's first choice


----------



## jbocker (3 June 2019)

..and vice versa.
Carlton have had good cattle and some reasonable coaches, Not sure if their problems are in the field of play. I wonder if there needs to be more chopping than just the coach; maybe the axe needs to swing much higher.


----------



## Miss Hale (4 June 2019)

Talking to some Carlton supporters today and they want Ratten back and LoGiudice gone.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 June 2019)

Miss Hale said:


> Talking to some Carlton supporters today and they want Ratten back and LoGiudice gone.



Ratten would get the nickname Lazarus if he got the job!


----------



## Humid (4 June 2019)

Maybe too many Victorian teams in one comp on average one will always be a train wreck


----------



## Logique (5 June 2019)

From the outside, Brendon Bolton looks a bit of a scapegoat.  I don't see Carlton as a destination club anymore. As jbocker said, they should look further than the head coach for the answer.

They could do a lot worse than get Brett Ratten back, he didn't really deserve to get the push last time around.

Realistically, I'm expecting M.Voss or B.Scott


----------



## chiff (5 June 2019)

On local news, Scott Camporeale,assistant Crows coach,and ex long time Carlton player wants to put his hat in the ring.Coached Crows for the remainder of the year after Phil Walsh's untimely demise.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 June 2019)

Logique said:


> From the outside, Brendon Bolton looks a bit of a scapegoat.  I don't see Carlton as a destination club anymore. As jbocker said, they should look further than the head coach for the answer.
> 
> They could do a lot worse than get Brett Ratten back, he didn't really deserve to get the push last time around.
> 
> Realistically, I'm expecting M.Voss or B.Scott



No club can be a destination club when they don't support their coaches.  Telling the world what a wonderful person and coach Bolton was while they terminate his job.  Scot the same scenario.  Who would want to go there?  The clubs with a solid culture (eg, Hawks) don't do that.


----------



## jbocker (5 June 2019)

I have wet myself. 
A friend just told me that Ross Lyon was apparently seen talking to senior Carlton staff over lunch.
My friend said maybe Carlton have head hunted Lyon for coach. I laughed so hard so long I wet myself.
So I am worried that I have come to that stage of life that I piss my pants laughing.
So I rang my dearest and most trusted mate, that mate who you only share your deepest darkest secrets and ask for advice.
I feel a lot better. I shared the same story.
He pissed his pants too.


----------



## Logique (5 June 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> No club can be a destination club when they don't support their coaches.  Telling the world what a wonderful person and coach Bolton was while they terminate his job.  Scot the same scenario.  Who would want to go there?  The clubs with a solid culture (eg, Hawks) don't do that.



Have to agree. Richmond stuck with Dimma, and Collingwood with Buckley. To the great credit (and on field success) of both clubs.


----------



## orr (12 June 2019)

Pages 11 through to 15 of this thread are a window onto some "comfortably racist" contributors views to why 'The Final Quarter' is such an important peice of film documentry Australian History.
Uncomfortable but necessary reading, particulary for some that have to own their recent past.


----------



## jbocker (12 June 2019)

There are a couple of things that I have come to really respect the AFL for. One is the way there is a respectful acknowledgment of the ANZACs. I believe they have particularly put this to the attention of the younger generation and the population in general and raised the level of respect of this major historic tragic event.
The other is the indigenous week of games. I truly believe this is a great movement for improving the relationships and respect within the community for the indigenous heritage of our nation.
Well done AFL.

With a comment on racism. Racism is not acceptable in all forms. I vividly recall many instances of racism, most of it was against southern Europeans. Racists terms like wogs dagos and lots of other names were used and all are unacceptable. It is nowhere as prevalent now as it was.

A comment on name calling. Sometimes a person will act or do something in a way that will be called out by those nearby or by the community and that is part of a response and for the most part is acceptable.
It becomes unacceptable in terms of racism when the race is added to that response. After all a d!ckhead is a d!ckhead regardless of where he or she was born or skin they have.

I do wonder if it would be racist if the race is added to a compliment. I think it could be.


----------



## Logique (18 June 2019)

The AFL may have come up with a solution for dealing with ASF's pesky General Chat posters
(just kidding Joe ):
https://www.theage.com.au/sport/afl...s-officers-patrol-crowds-20190615-p51y3f.html
Only in the _Peoples Republic of Victoria_!


----------



## jbocker (18 June 2019)

The answer is in the previous Robert Shaw caption is yes we have got to this. Keep the Behavioural awareness officers  just train them better or change the 'what to look for'. I would rather have these guys there to stop the fights and keep an eye out for more dangerous eventuations.

Maybe multitask them with selling hot dogs (there doesn't seem enough of them at the older grounds) and if someone does get out of hand jam a dog in their gob. Behavioural enforcer.


----------



## IFocus (19 June 2019)

*How Much Have You Had To Drink Tonight Boys?” Asks Hobart Security Guard*










"A Hobart security guard has confirmed he is still struggling to understand why an umpire didn’t utilise his expertise in breaking up a minor physical exchange between two AFL players this weekend.

This comes after the two professional athletes engaged in a brief wrestle on the field on Sunday night during the GSW Giants and North Melbourne Kangaroos game down in Hobart, prompting the guard to set foot on the field.

The 39-year-old, personal trainer by day, security guard by night said it was awful hard not to take things any further.

“Nah, not tonight fellas, not in here,” he reportedly shouted from the boundary before attempting to evict both players from the field.

Unable to comprehend how his authority wasn’t being respected, the seccie then reportedly asked Heath Shaw and North Melbourne captain Jack Ziebell how much they’d had to drink.

“Look, fellas if it were up to me, I’d let you stay but we can’t have this in here,” he explained while readjusting his high vis vest."


https://www.betootaadvocate.com/spo...rink-tonight-boys-asks-hobart-security-guard/


----------



## jbocker (19 June 2019)

IFocus said:


> *How Much Have You Had To Drink Tonight Boys?” Asks Hobart Security Guard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry Folks I take it all back #973 I understand the gist of the problem now.
Unbelievable.


----------



## basilio (2 August 2019)

Womens Footy at South Melb Oval in 1947.

Great story on AFL with some old footage of a fund raising series of  womens footy matches in Melbourne in 1947. 
*July 6, 1947: The amazing day that kick-started a passion for women's footy*

...Many of the women owned their own football boots and often competed against men. A standout in this category was 15-year-old schoolgirl Gladys Phillips, who was nominated by the men's social team she played with. It was claimed she used her "shoulders and hips like a man", could "go through a pack like Jack Dyer" and could roost a football 35 metres. A talented sporting all-rounder, Phillips would later represent Australia in both cricket and softball.

*https://www.afl.com.au/news/2019-08...y-that-kickstarted-a-passion-for-womens-footy*

*....*


----------



## basilio (2 August 2019)

Couldn't resist adding another story to the womens football match clip. 

https://theconversation.com/growth-...ar-revolution-it-didnt-happen-overnight-71989


----------



## Knobby22 (9 August 2019)

Snow at the footy, amazing.
Hawthorn did well. I picked GWS but they were completely outplayed.
My son's playing U17 final this Sunday, will be cold and wet.


----------



## basilio (12 August 2019)

Pretty difficult time for the  diving bombers. Maybe if they win against Fremantle next week it will provide the kind of shot in the arm that Essendon need. The club needs to boost their performance and looked strung out against the dogs. I thought Heppell getting back to full strength might give them the hit they needed, but it appears Worsfold still needs to find a fix, something to supplement their attack. The football they played on the weekend was pure junk, and the players looked desperate for at least one of them to score. It's obvious their forwards need to spend more time in the shooting gallery...


----------



## Miss Hale (18 August 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Snow at the footy, amazing.
> Hawthorn did well. I picked GWS but they were completely outplayed.
> My son's playing U17 final this Sunday, will be cold and wet.




It was great wasn't it! Love seeing all that snow fluttering down  (I also tipped GWS  )


----------



## basilio (18 August 2019)

basilio said:


> Pretty difficult time for the  diving bombers. Maybe if they win against Fremantle next week it will provide the kind of shot in the arm that Essendon need. The club needs to boost their performance and looked strung out against the dogs. I thought Heppell getting back to full strength might give them the hit they needed, but it appears Worsfold still needs to find a fix, something to supplement their attack. The football they played on the weekend was pure junk, and the players looked desperate for at least one of them to score. It's obvious their forwards need to spend more time in the shooting gallery...




Well it looks like the Bombers got the shot in the arm they needed. Killed Freo and booked themselves a place in the finals.

Having said that the  incredibly close race for the last position in he eight and the  jockeying for possies in the top  four is amazing. Percentage is now line ball for a number of potential position 8 clubs.


----------



## Miss Hale (18 August 2019)

Nice reverse jinx Bas


----------



## basilio (18 August 2019)

If Hawthorn can beat West Coast and the dogs fall over they deserve to be in the 8. Interestingly enough the dogs game is the last one to be played next weekend. 

Great result by the Bulldogs today. Yes they are my team..


----------



## chiff (19 August 2019)

basilio said:


> If Hawthorn can beat West Coast and the dogs fall over they deserve to be in the 8. Interestingly enough the dogs game is the last one to be played next weekend.
> 
> Great result by the Bulldogs today. Yes they are my team..



I follow the Crows and I am confident the dogs should win at Ballarat next week-I would not have said that last week.On form the dogs deserve to be there.


----------



## Miss Hale (20 August 2019)

I'm not expecting Hawthorn to make the eight, Dogs will be there.


----------



## IFocus (20 August 2019)

Miss Hale said:


> I'm not expecting Hawthorn to make the eight, Dogs will be there.




Looking for a big percentage WCE win this weekend still dont think the Hawks will lay down might even cause an upset.


----------



## sptrawler (20 August 2019)

The Dockers have made a few off field changes, Ross Lyons (coach) and Steve Rositch (CEO), out.

https://www.perthnow.com.au/sport/f...-dockers-sacking-rumours-swirl-ng-b881297208z


----------



## Knobby22 (24 August 2019)

Channel 7  listed “Phil Inn” as an injured player for Collingwood last night. 

(This week as one of their players used this name while playing basketball while injured)


----------



## Logique (25 August 2019)

Logique said:


> Best GF in a long while, great credit to both clubs. In a season of close finishes, it was only fitting that we had a close GF.  Dear AFL, tell me again why we need to change the rules?
> Kid hustlr outlasted a fast finishing field, and is the 2018 Joe Medallist.
> Sir Rumpole won the GF margin prediction again.
> View attachment 89531



Start loosening up AFL Finals tipsters. Should be an interesting finals series this year! With the Swannies out, I might have to get on board the Doggies.


----------



## SirRumpole (25 August 2019)

West Coast for me. Or maybe Richmond, Brisbane or Collingwood.


----------



## IFocus (25 August 2019)

Gee WCE belted by the Hawks that wasn't pretty, will need some serious form reversal to be competitive.

I think the GF is very open wonder who is going to stand up?


----------



## basilio (25 August 2019)

Dogs on the way home!!  2016 - 2019.


----------



## jbocker (25 August 2019)

jbocker said:


> My top 8 AFL for 2019 @ end of home and away
> 1 Melbourne         17
> 2 GWS
> 3 Eagles
> ...



1 Melbourne         *17*
2 GWS                 6
3 Eagles               5
4 Richmond          4
5 Adelaide            *11*
6 Geelong             1
7 Essendon           8
8 Collingwood       3
Completely Missed on *Brisbane 2 *and *Bulldogs 7 (Melb was THE shocker)*
6 out of 8 happy with that, brave person to tip Brizzy at beginning of season​


----------



## Logique (26 August 2019)

Two weeks yet, so some injured players may return. I'll take:
- West Coast
- Geelong
- Bulldogs
- Richmond


----------



## SirRumpole (27 August 2019)

West Coast
GWS
Geelong
Brisbane


----------



## Logique (3 September 2019)

Get em in 2019 tipsters. First final this Thursday night, WCE vs Melbourne Airport


----------



## Knobby22 (4 September 2019)

Logique said:


> Get em in 2019 tipsters. First final this Thursday night, WCE vs Melbourne Airport




Essendon Airport still exists and just like the Dons that means they can practise flying on two grounds.

Essendon (you never know)
Geelong   (too smooth)
Bulldogs   (too desperate)
Brisbane  (at home but this will be a Grand Final preview)


----------



## Miss Hale (5 September 2019)

West Coast
Geelong
GWS
Richmond

Thanks Logique


----------



## sptrawler (6 September 2019)

Pretty profound win by West Coast. Will Worsfold coach the Dons next year? or the Dockers.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 September 2019)

Much ado about nothing ?

I watched the match and had no problem sorting out who was who.

Horizontal stripes against vertical, black shorts against white shorts.

What's the problem ?

https://wwos.nine.com.au/afl/eddie-...greement/06855de9-7f6f-404b-9ccc-3c02215e97fc


----------



## explod (7 September 2019)

Anyway we move on to my Dogs today.

Think they will come out strong on recent performances.  Good to have on the standard tellie too.


----------



## explod (7 September 2019)

At half time I dashed out for a bottle of Champaign.

But only had half of it.

Rrr we'll I'll be back next year.  Busy thread this.


----------



## basilio (7 September 2019)

That was sad.  Dogs gave it a red hot go but eventually overrun. Not quite good enough
Worst part was the potential serious knee injury to  Naughts.

Merde..


----------



## basilio (9 September 2019)

Very interesting couple of days with the exposure of the Toby Greene incident, his been sent "directly to the Tribunal"  *(THIS IS SERIOUS XHIT GUYS)  *and finally the result.

The serial creep (with 16 priors !) "throws himself on the mercy of the Tribunal" for  dropping into Bonts back, attempted eye gouging, pulling Bontis  hair and banging his head into the ground. All in 10-15 seconds.

Everyone thought this was a "very poor look", "beyond the pale", "unacceptable", so forth and so on.

Outcome ?  NO SUSPENSION.  $7500 fine.  Perhaps the AFL is waiting for GWS to announce that this behavior was "_unacceptable and did not reflect what the club stood for" a_nd was therefore going to stand Toby down for at least one match   Stop dreaming...

Seriously I can understand a certain amount of leniency by the Tribunal during the finals. But I think this decision sets a really poor precedent. On this sentence why wouldn't any other player who tries eye gouging, hair pulling and head banging not expect to get off ?
https://www.afl.com.au/news/2019-09...by-greene-learns-his-fate-at-the-afl-tribunal


----------



## sptrawler (9 September 2019)

Sad to hear of Danny Frawley's passing, always seemed like a lovely bloke. RIP
Leaves behind a wife and three daughters, very sad.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-09-09/danny-frawley-dies-in-car-crash-in-western-victoria/11493184

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/afl/da...itor-and-vulnerable-soul-20190909-p52pms.html


----------



## SirRumpole (13 September 2019)

Geelong
GWS.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 September 2019)

See if I can  keep my perfect record.
West Coast  Just a better team.
Brisbane Lions  Will bounce back, quality.


----------



## Logique (13 September 2019)

WCE 
Lions


----------



## Miss Hale (13 September 2019)

Geelong
Brisbane


----------



## IFocus (14 September 2019)

WCE lost it 1st quarter or Geelong won it 1st quarter take your pick, assuming Hawkins go's for at least a couple of weeks (but then who knows) Geelong are gone as well.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 September 2019)

Very stupid of Hawkins. 
Still a team is more than one person.

So far I have tipped every final incorrectly.
Brisbane should do it tonight.


----------



## IFocus (15 September 2019)

On a roll Knobby I thought the same, Collingwood easy entry to GF to meet Richmond?


----------



## chiff (15 September 2019)

IFocus said:


> On a roll Knobby I thought the same, Collingwood easy entry to GF to meet Richmond?



One thing is evident about GWS ,they are playing some unsociable football.That has helped them with last two wins I think-and Greene is the main protaganist and antagonist.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 September 2019)

chiff said:


> One thing is evident about GWS ,they are playing some unsociable football.That has helped them with last two wins I think-and Greene is the main protaganist and antagonist.




They didn't look that good. 

I think like iFocus that Collingwood should beat them, but what would I know?


----------



## SirRumpole (15 September 2019)

Richmond
Collingwood


----------



## Logique (18 September 2019)

Richmond
Collingwood

Would be one huge crowd for the GF!


----------



## Logique (18 September 2019)

After 2 rounds, joint leaders. 
Very tough for GWS and Geelong this week, but you never know.
Might be Richmond's flag to lose at this point.


----------



## Miss Hale (18 September 2019)

Logique said:


> After 2 rounds, joint leaders.
> Very tough for GWS and Geelong this week, but you never know.
> Might be Richmond's flag to lose at this point.
> View attachment 97491




Would love to be joint leader but sadly I only got 2 in week 1, WC and Richmond.


----------



## Logique (18 September 2019)

No you tipped GWS to beat the Doggies MH 

West Coast - Won
Geelong - Lost
GWS - Won
Richmond - Won


----------



## Miss Hale (18 September 2019)

Logique said:


> No you tipped GWS to beat the Doggies MH
> 
> West Coast - Won
> Geelong - Lost
> ...




So I did! I was going off the bit of paper on my desk where I jotted them down, must have changed my mind at the last minute


----------



## IFocus (19 September 2019)

chiff said:


> One thing is evident about GWS ,they are playing some unsociable football.That has helped them with last two wins I think-and Greene is the main protaganist and antagonist.




Just on Greene  talented player but should be absolutely hammered for his behaviour getting his hands into players faces  no place for it in the AFL I recon he got off to easily.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 September 2019)

Greene is a dirty player. He should be named Amber.

My picks are Collingwood and Richmond. Feel slightly sorry for GWS, they lost Lachie Whitfield to having an appendix operation.


----------



## Miss Hale (20 September 2019)

Richmond
GWS


----------



## SirRumpole (21 September 2019)

Well done Miss Hale picking both winners this week.

Great game GWS put up without Green, but I have to go for Richmond next week.


----------



## Logique (22 September 2019)

What a win by the Giants! But I bet you were nervous MH.
I'll have to stick with the Tigers next week. Although the Giants are getting players back, and they're a more resilient team these days


----------



## Miss Hale (22 September 2019)

Logique said:


> What a win by the Giants! But I bet you were nervous MH.




Never in doubt 
.
.
.
.
.
.
Me in reality


----------



## sptrawler (24 September 2019)

Well done Nat Fyfe, at least the Dockers won something.


----------



## IFocus (24 September 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Well done Nat Fyfe, at least the Dockers won something.




Yes convincing win and good speech he is wasted at Freo but


----------



## Humid (24 September 2019)

Not as wasted as Rioli apparently


----------



## IFocus (24 September 2019)

Humid said:


> Not as wasted as Rioli apparently




Haha, boom, boom.


----------



## sptrawler (24 September 2019)

IFocus said:


> Yes convincing win and good speech he is wasted at Freo but



Yes it was great to see Lachie Neale do so well, now he is out of Fyfes shadow.


----------



## sptrawler (24 September 2019)

Humid said:


> Not as wasted as Rioli apparently



What the hell was he thinking of, dodging a test, then getting busted two weeks later. 
Talk about jeopardise your career.


----------



## chiff (26 September 2019)

Sam Newman....on twitter read...He said he didn't denigrate Adam Goodes on a racial basis ,but because he called out a young girl.Well on twitter yesterday he used all of his bile to denigrate Thunberg...hoisted on his own petard ,this vacuous hyprocrite.
Remember on the football show(stopped watching years ago) when Newman would give his monologues...He did and still does think that he is an intellectual!


----------



## Miss Hale (28 September 2019)

Richmond


----------



## IFocus (28 September 2019)

I think Richmond heart says GWS


----------



## Knobby22 (28 September 2019)

I really don't know.
Probably Richmond due to their backline.


----------



## Logique (29 September 2019)

Success starts at the top. Richmond is a superbly managed and coached club. Winners of both the VFL and AFL flags this year. 

Miss Hale has tipped consistently and is the 2019 Joe Medallist, well done


----------



## Joe Blow (30 September 2019)

Congratulations Miss Hale for taking out the ASF 2019 AFL Finals Tipping Competition and being the Joe Medalist for this year!


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2019)

Joe Blow said:


> Congratulations Miss Hale for taking out the ASF 2019 AFL Finals Tipping Competition and being the Joe Medalist for this year!
> 
> View attachment 97737




Hear, hear, well done Miss Hale.

Pity the final game was such a damp squib, but GWS should learn a big lesson from it.


----------



## Logique (30 September 2019)

Mant thanks Joe.

Miss Hale (despite being a Hawthorn supporter) has displayed consistent AFL Finals tipping form, and is a worthy winner of the 2019 Joe Medal, named deservedly after our revered host!


----------



## Miss Hale (30 September 2019)

Thanks Joe and thanks Logique for running the comp again. I have had a very successful tipping year this year, winning three out of four tipping comps in the home and away season as well 

A predictable result in the GF I think but I didn’t expect it to be so one sided


----------



## Logique (18 October 2019)

Despite being a Hawks supporter, you know your footy Miss Hale! 

Jon Patton is a good get for you, from GWS. Medically, a bit of an issue, but if you can get him fit, as the Hawks tend to do, a big asset. Let's not mention young Mitchell !!

With Joe Daniher, I have no idea why the Swans were interested. No issue on character, a fine young man, but will he ever get out of the medico room, at Essendon or elsewhere.. And as a result, we get to keep Tom Papley..


----------



## Miss Hale (20 October 2019)

Logique said:


> Despite being a Hawks supporter, you know your footy Miss Hale!
> 
> Jon Patton is a good get for you, from GWS. Medically, a bit of an issue, but if you can get him fit, as the Hawks tend to do, a big asset. Let's not mention young Mitchell !!
> 
> With Joe Daniher, I have no idea why the Swans were interested. No issue on character, a fine young man, but will he ever get out of the medico room, at Essendon or elsewhere.. And as a result, we get to keep Tom Papley..




Yes, we seem to have a penchant for taking injured players and thinking we will be able to get them back to full fitness. A bit risky but has mostly paid off in the long run. 

I was surprised the Daniher deal didn't go through. 

As for knowing my footy, probably luck more than anything. I only wish I was as good at picking shares!


----------



## SirRumpole (20 December 2019)

Alex Rance hangs up the boots on an illustrious career, aged only 30, to concentrate on family and religion.

He's a Jehova's Witness so he might turn up on your doorstep.

I'd like to see him give a lesson on religion to Buddy. 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-12...e-fittingly-ends-a-unique-afl-career/11813646


----------



## Knobby22 (9 February 2020)

How good is Daisy Pearce.
Star footballer, midwife, the best commentator in the AFL, mother of twins not yet 1 years old.
She has become the person I most look up to, she is just impressive.


----------



## Logique (10 February 2020)

That she is. And great to see footy back


----------



## Logique (17 March 2020)

If I heard right, the AFL will suspend the 2020 comp if one player gets coronavirus? 
This will turn out well.


----------



## jbocker (22 March 2020)

Umpires are doing a good job, I don't know how they do it without 30 000+ opinions being offered from the sidelines.
I am not sure they can hear us from my lounge suite. We will up the volume a bit more.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 March 2020)

I enjoyed the Sydney-Adelaide game without the crowd. I could concentrate on the game without the inevitable cuts to the screaming supporters.

Should be more of it.


----------



## jbocker (22 March 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I enjoyed the Sydney-Adelaide game without the crowd. I could concentrate on the game without the inevitable cuts to the screaming supporters.
> 
> Should be more of it.



Agree but I do miss the crowd cheering. It really gives a lift when someone takes a screamer over the pack. The commentators are going to have to fill the gap.

Looks like we might not get a round 2 for a while.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 March 2020)

Logique said:


> If I heard right, the AFL will suspend the 2020 comp if one player gets coronavirus?



From what I heard on the radio they've suspended until 31 May at this stage.


----------



## jbocker (27 March 2020)

NO FOOTY. Not sure how I am going to take this. 
At least Channel 7 in Perth is showing the 2018 Grand Final.
What a fabulous game that was.

Would NOT be surprised it is shown nationwide!!!


----------



## Logique (7 April 2020)

On a mental health break, stupid ASX 
Interesting article from Wayne Carey this month. I've always thought J.Dunstall deserved to be higher on these lists, so for mine it's a good call from The King.
Tell me Dunstall, Voss (and The King of course. L.Matthews ineligible -post 1987 only) aren't the first three you'd pick in any team! Imho my fav Ablett Snr should have appeared higher than 9th(!) Not sure Dusty Martin couldn't be higher than 15th either.







> *The King's men: the best 20 players Wayne Carey has seen*
> Wayne Carey - The Age, Real Footy, April 5, 2020
> https://www.theage.com.au/sport/afl...ers-wayne-carey-has-seen-20200405-p54hag.html
> "..It's a *list of the greatest players I've seen*, so, for argument's sake, I'm including those who played the bulk of their footy from 1987 onwards. It's weighted on a player's match-winning ability, toughness, leadership and importance to their team.."


----------



## jbocker (10 April 2020)

I heard that some high profile American sportsperson was completely enthralled with our game (AFL) the one week we did play this year. Apparently he has a very large following.
If we do get hub fixtures going it might be worthwhile getting this guy and others onboard. Huge market to show off our game to audiences where there are limited sports being played. Maybe make up some lost/reduced (and increase) incomes and jobs if we can get some sort of international advertising rights or interests. Maybe some Aussie content mandated in the advertising. While we might not enjoy a 'real' season I think use it to promote the game elsewhere. 
(I say this not really knowing the routines for international advertising televising etc, but I can see *HUGE bored populations *around the world)


----------



## sptrawler (10 April 2020)

jbocker said:


> I heard that some high profile American sportsperson was completely enthralled with our game (AFL) the one week we did play this year. Apparently he has a very large following.
> If we do get hub fixtures going it might be worthwhile getting this guy and others onboard. Huge market to show off our game to audiences where there are limited sports being played. Maybe make up some lost/reduced (and increase) incomes and jobs if we can get some sort of international advertising rights or interests. Maybe some Aussie content mandated in the advertising. While we might not enjoy a 'real' season I think use it to promote the game elsewhere.
> (I say this not really knowing the routines for international advertising televising etc, but I can see *HUGE bored populations *around the world)



I worked with the yanks in the 1980s at Exmouth, they love aussie rules, it just doesnt get much airplay in the U.S.
But they really liked the constant flow of AFL, rather than the stop start of other codes.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 April 2020)

I think the AFL should think about A 2 game a week plan. Players would go into isolation a week before, get tested t he day before, then play. 

Only 2 games a week would be great as everyone wo build watch them and there are only 2 and it would be great for the community (not to mention all the sports reporter.)

The rugby idea of leaving your family and living in some sort of sport concentration camp is obviously not getting players enthused.


----------



## Tink (21 June 2020)




----------



## Tink (27 June 2020)

*Tom Elliott wonders whether these two AFL club songs will be “cancelled”*

_Tom Elliott wonders whether Collingwood and Carlton will have their AFL club songs “cancelled” because of their origins.

The 3AW Drive host has been vocal this week about his concern for what is and isn’t allowed in 2020.

The Pies famous “oh, the premiership’s a cakewalk” line could come under scrutiny, given a cakewalk was a dance slaves performed in the United States in the 19th century.

Tom’s beloved Blues could also be in trouble.

The club song is to the tune of Lily Of Laguna, a song performed notably by blackface performers more than 100 years ago._

https://www.3aw.com.au/tom-elliott-wonders-whether-these-two-afl-club-songs-will-be-cancelled/

---

*AFL team songs*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Australian_Football_League_team_songs


----------



## Tink (5 July 2020)

All 10 Victorian AFL clubs are moving to interstate hubs.

The league confirmed on Friday that all 10 teams would be out of Victoria by Monday.

Six of them (St Kilda, North Melbourne, Essendon, Western Bulldogs, Richmond and Carlton) will be base at hubs in Queensland.

Fremantle, West Coast, Adelaide and Port Adelaide have spent the past month in Queensland but all four clubs will return to their home states in the coming weeks.

Collingwood and Geelong are off to Western Australia after their matches this weekend.

Hawthorn and Melbourne will be based in Sydney.

The AFL plans on playing 45 games over the next 32 days.

It’s then planned for all Victorian clubs to return to Victoria to further reassess options.


----------



## jbocker (16 July 2020)

Tink said:


> Collingwood and Geelong are off to Western Australia after their matches this weekend.



I am off to see this one tonight. Looking forward to it. Neither are my team but with some mates that support them.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 July 2020)

jbocker said:


> I am off to see this one tonight. Looking forward to it. Neither are my team but with some mates that support them.



It was a good game. Lucky you!


----------



## SirRumpole (17 July 2020)

It's a low scoring season so far.

Obviously the crowd support does have an influence on performance.


----------



## jbocker (17 July 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> It was a good game. Lucky you!



It was. The venue was fabulous, everything was easy, travelling by train, amenities, food and drinks. Pints for $6!! Pies were reasonable price. $30 seats. Great night out with the son and daughter sons in law. Love having a few non local games.
The crowd noise wasn't bad at the ground. I think there was only 22/23000.


----------



## noirua (19 September 2020)

By Wilt_Chamberlain2.jpg: Fred Palumbo, World Telegram staff photographerderivative work: JoeJohnson2 (talk) - Wilt_Chamberlain2.jpg, Public Domain, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=8337686
A matter for discussion. Meadowlark Lemon was the greatest Basketball player of all time!








						Meadowlark Lemon - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







*Meadowlark Lemon Dies at 83; Harlem Globetrotters’ Dazzling Court Jester*
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/29/sports/basketball/meadowlark-lemon-harlem-globetrotter-who-played-basketball-and-pranks-with-virtuosity-dies-at-83.html
RIP Meadowlark Lemon, the "Prince Clown of Basketball" and a one-of-a-kind Harlem Globetrotters legend




	

		
			
		

		
	
By Unknown photographer - Scanned from Abe Saperstein&#039;s Fabulous Harlem Globetrotters Official Souvenir Program: 24th Season 1950–1951, Public Domain, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=57201262
Legacy Foundation: https://www.meadowlarkllf.org/


----------



## Miss Hale (8 October 2020)

Completely forgot about the finals tipping comp this year, looks like I'm not the only one. Oh well, I suppose we've all got other things on our mind at the moment, especially us in Victoria.


----------



## basilio (16 December 2020)

How do women AFL players make a living ? In fact how do many top line athletes survive financially?
The suicide of GWS star Jacinda Barclay shocked her teammates and the industry. But teh background to her situation is worth  understanding.









						Jacinda Barclay was our 'rockstar' but she deserved so much more | Rebecca Beeson
					

We have danced around the subject of my AFLW teammate’s death but sitting in silence would not have been what she wanted




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Tragedy as Aussie sport pioneer Jacinda Barclay dies aged 29
					

‘Fighting demons none of us knew’: World sport mourns Aussie pioneer’s tragic death




					www.foxsports.com.au


----------



## basilio (21 May 2021)

Don't whether to laugh or cry. 
My AFL football team, Western Bulldogs, has just proudly announced their latest, greatest sponsor with their name plastered over the jumper.   It's all dollars I suppose..

*COIN SPOT.*  Australian crypto currency exchange.









						Bulldogs backed by CoinSpot
					

Western Bulldogs are proud to announce a ground-breaking partnership with Australia’s largest Cryptocurrency Exchange, CoinSpot.




					www.westernbulldogs.com.au


----------



## explod (21 May 2021)

I'm going to the game tomorrow


basilio said:


> Don't whether to laugh or cry.
> My AFL football team, Western Bulldogs, has just proudly announced their latest, greatest sponsor with their name plastered over the jumper.   It's all dollars I suppose..
> 
> *COIN SPOT.*  Australian crypto currency exchange.
> ...



Good on you Bas, love my doggies. 

Be there tomorrow night so will report back.  Haven't been out for awhile so looking forward to attending with a Grandson


----------



## sptrawler (21 May 2021)

explod said:


> I'm going to the game tomorrow
> 
> Good on you Bas, love my doggies.
> 
> Be there tomorrow night so will report back.  Haven't been out for awhile so looking forward to attending with a Grandson



Don't get too disheartened guys, I'm a Dockers tragic, founder member, still embarrassed.


----------



## basilio (21 May 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Don't get too disheartened guys, I'm a Dockers tragic, founder member, still embarrassed.



The dogs are going great guns on the field !!!  I'm just a bit torn about their latest sponsor.  I'm so wary about the crypto currency deal.
IMV it is  as much of a gambling problem as any of the current gambling entities and frankly shouldn't be encouraged.


----------



## basilio (21 May 2021)

explod said:


> I'm going to the game tomorrow
> 
> Good on you Bas, love my doggies.
> 
> Be there tomorrow night so will report back.  Haven't been out for awhile so looking forward to attending with a Grandson



Excellent!! Hope you bring good luck to the team. Sounds like a great trip.

Take care..


----------



## Knobby22 (12 June 2021)

Shocker from St Kilda.


----------



## basilio (6 August 2021)

This is something that would have been completely unimaginable 30 years ago.

Adelaide Crows forward Taylor Walker suspended by AFL for six matches over racist comment​By Daniel Keane and Matthew Smith
Posted 1h ago1 hours ago, updated 3m ago3 minutes ago




 Taylor Walker will miss the remaining three games of this season, and the first three of 2022.(
ABC News
)
Share

Adelaide Crows star Taylor Walker has been banned for six games by the AFL after the league found he made a racist comment at a SANFL game.
Key points:​
Walker will miss the remaining three games of this season, and the first three of 2022
He has apologised for the remark, saying he is "embarrassed, ashamed and remorseful"
The comment was reported by one of the Crows' officials
The comment was reported to the club by one of its own officials.

Walker, who has apologised for the incident, will also have to make a donation of $20,000 to an Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander program in SA.

"There is no excuse or justification for the words I said," Walker said in a statement released by the AFL.
"They are unacceptable and I take full accountability for that. I am deeply ashamed.


> "Today's process has led to a deeper understanding of the hurt that I have caused, and I am embarrassed, ashamed and remorseful."



The comment was made in reference to North Adelaide player Robbie Young — who is Aboriginal and used to play for AFL side St Kilda — during a Crows reserves match in the SANFL on July 17.

The comment was reported by an Adelaide Crows official, sparking an investigation by the AFL Integrity Unit.

"Taylor Walker of the Adelaide Crows, who was not playing in the match, made a racist comment regarding North Adelaide player, Robbie Young, to an Adelaide Crows teammate who was playing," the AFL said in its statement.
"An Adelaide Crows official overheard the comment and reported the incident to the club who reported it to the AFL."








						Taylor Walker suspended by AFL for six matches over 'damaging and divisive' racist comment
					

Adelaide Crows star Taylor Walker is banned for six games by the AFL after the league found he made a racist comment about an SANFL player, with the incident reported to the club by one of its own officials.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Knobby22 (6 August 2021)

Is the footy on this weekend now with the Melbourne lockdown? 
They are running out of places left in Australia.


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Is the footy on this weekend now with the Melbourne lockdown?
> They are running out of places left in Australia.




Christmas Island, Manus Is and Nauru are being proposed. For everyone except the AFL.


----------



## sptrawler (6 August 2021)

I can't believe the Dockers have got into the final eight, I was an original member and I can't remember when I was last excited.


----------



## mullokintyre (17 August 2021)

The mercurial Eddie Betts is finally hanging up his boots.
Not a Carlton or Crows supporter,  but there is so much to admire about the way Eddie went about things.
He has done more for his Aboriginal nation than all of the others put together.
A great loss to the on field  footy.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (29 August 2021)

Toby Green should at least miss the finals for umpire contact. Bare minimum.
All the umpires in the junior leagues will be in trouble next year if he gets anything less. He probably should get 8 weeks.


----------



## mullokintyre (29 August 2021)

Eight weeks probably too much, but its his second offence.
The guys a great player but a complete F$#@wit.
He just does not think about his actiopns, then seems surprised and hurt when people call him out.
Mick


----------



## basilio (30 August 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Toby Green should at least miss the finals for umpire contact. Bare minimum.
> All the umpires in the junior leagues will be in trouble next year if he gets anything less. He probably should get 8 weeks.




Will have to get a minimum of two weeks.  Total drop kick and he has also managed to undermine GWS's tilt at the flag.  (Very good thank you!! )

It will be interesting to see if the Tribunal decides to make an example of him and  imposes a lengthy suspension and savage public dressing down.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 August 2021)

Tribunal finds him guilty (not surprising).
Question now is, what will be the penalty?
League arguing for six weeks.
Defence want a 20 to 25,000 fine.
Got three weeks in the end.
Thought 4 might have been more appropriate.
GWS will most likely appeal, but I think their chances are slim
Mick


----------



## basilio (31 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Tribunal finds him guilty (not surprising).
> Question now is, what will be the penalty?
> League arguing for six weeks.
> Defence want a 20 to 25,000 fine.
> ...




Honestly I can't see GWS appealing the decision.  In fact if they did I would not be surprised to see the sentence doubled.

It was interesting to read the umpires evidence. At the time he thought the shoulder brush was dumb, wrong but ??
Then when he looked at on replay it looked so wrong. " Insolent and contemptuous " were the words used by the AFL Counsel. IMV that was exactly how it was. 

Will be fascinating to see how GWS views this behaviour. Certainly undermines the club.


----------



## basilio (6 September 2021)

The Bulldogs are into the Preliminary Final next week. Their coach Luke Beveridge is pretty special IMV.  This is an excellent story on how he gets "good average  players"  playing above themselves.









						Luke Beveridge’s Bulldogs have the smell of AFL history about them | Jonathan Horn
					

Beveridge is a players’ coach, a leader with a knack for persuading unremarkable men to do extraordinary things




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mullokintyre (6 September 2021)

Having spent my formative years in the shadow of the western oval, I have always been a doggies fan, so anything I say needs to be taken in the context of my inherent bias.
Omen no 1. During the year, a mate of mine who is a demons supporter, sent me atext saying that the last time two teams were 6-0 at the top of the ladder after six rounds, they played off in the grand final.
Omen no2. The last ime that the Hume weir filled and the spillway was in action was 2016, which coincidentally, was when the dogs won their last grand final.
Happy for the first omen to be true. But we doggies supporters are not greedy buggers. We don't think about threepeats, or dynastys.  I would not mind if the Demons beat them in the GF should they make it. The Dees and their supporters  have been waiting a long time, since 1964 to be exact.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (6 September 2021)

I was talking to a footy fan on the weekend, he said the cheapest tickets for the Perth grand final are going to be $150.


----------



## basilio (6 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I was talking to a footy fan on the weekend, he said the cheapest tickets for the Perth grand final are going to be $150.



Grand Final tickets are always "specially priced".  I think the AFL and everyone else will just be grateful for

1) Actually having a  place to play a Grand Final this year
2)  The opportunity to have a real live crowd seeing it.

The AFL took an absolute financial hiding last year. I believe they dropped at least  $500m.
2021 has also been a  severe financial  strain with crowdless games, teams being flown around the country and endless lockdown situations. I really wonder what the financial status of the AFL will be in October. 

Could it go broke ?


----------



## explod (7 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Having spent my formative years in the shadow of the western oval, I have always been a doggies fan, so anything I say needs to be taken in the context of my inherent bias.
> Omen no 1. During the year, a mate of mine who is a demons supporter, sent me atext saying that the last time two teams were 6-0 at the top of the ladder after six rounds, they played off in the grand final.
> Omen no2. The last ime that the Hume weir filled and the spillway was in action was 2016, which coincidentally, was when the dogs won their last grand final.
> Happy for the first omen to be true. But we doggies supporters are not greedy buggers. We don't think about threepeats, or dynastys.  I would not mind if the Demons beat them in the GF should they make it. The Dees and their supporters  have been waiting a long time, since 1964 to be exact.
> Mick



A strong doggies fan also.  Was concieved just after the war when Dad was lumping wheat on the docks.  And in my career I worked at Footscray for three years, 78/81.  My Dad played in the Footscray seconds just before the war and would have made it except for going to New Guinee. An uncle played for Melbourne from about 1942 to 45.  So most of the family against me at the moment so a Demon win as you say after all these  years would be great.


----------



## basilio (8 September 2021)

Another Footscray boy here. Born and raised in Footscray in the 50's and 60's. Worked at Sidney Cooke Chemicals for 12 months in 1970 before going to Uni.  Madly followed the dogs then - somewhat less madly today.

My father was also sent to New Guinea in the war. What a surprise .. (Not really..)

Certainly strong memories of  games at the Western Oval and the culture of Footscray at that time.


----------



## mullokintyre (8 September 2021)

We lived in Southampton street which runs into the Barkly street end of Western Oval.  
Tuesday and Thursday nights at training, Saturday afternoon games and world of sport on Sunday at lunchtime.
My father was too young for the War,  but his older bother wasn't. 
Injured his arm in a misfiring accident on HMAS Sydney and was in hospital when the Sydney went down.
Thus is the luck of the draw in War.
Mick


----------



## basilio (12 September 2021)

*WOW!!  *What an amazing game from the Western Bulldogs last night.  Totally and utterly smashed Port Adelaide at home with their key Back and key Forwards out  and the best player under an injury cloud.

Unbelievable.  Looking forward to a great Grand Final.

*" Lets turn a Dog of a Year into The Year of the Dogs."*










						LOOK OUT, DEES: Bulldog blitz tears Power apart in prelim boilover
					

The Western Bulldogs are Grand Final bound after dismantling Port Adelaide in the preliminary final




					www.afl.com.au


----------



## mullokintyre (12 September 2021)

yeah, I was stunned to put it mildly.
Everything went right. 
Just don't understand how Port  folded so meekly.
On their home ground, a highly partisan crowd, the coach said it was the best 22 they could get for the year, had shown terrific form in the leadup games and first finals. And after complaints about the dogs getting a free ride from umpires over the past few weeks, the dogs lost the free kick count 26 -19. Dogs were missing two key forwards in Josh Bruce and Weightman, their captain had a suspect knee, one of their ruckmen had not played a competitive game for three months. 
How in the hell did that happen?
So, the two teams that filled the top two positions for the majority of the year end up playing off in the GF.
Still think the flag is the Dees for the taking, but you just never know.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> yeah, I was stunned to put it mildly.
> Everything went right.
> Just don't understand how Port  folded so meekly.
> On their home ground, a highly partisan crowd, the coach said it was the best 22 they could get for the year, had shown terrific form in the leadup games and first finals. And after complaints about the dogs getting a free ride from umpires over the past few weeks, the dogs lost the free kick count 26 -19. Dogs were missing two key forwards in Josh Bruce and Weightman, their captain had a suspect knee, one of their ruckmen had not played a competitive game for three months.
> ...



The Dogs ended up folding and Weightman was pretty useless. 
Very high quality match. Good to watch. Congratulations Melbourne, the curse is lifted!


----------



## mullokintyre (26 September 2021)

Melbourne just far too good after about 5 minutes into the Third quarter.
Dogs never got a look in after that.
I can now  say I have experience the pain of losing a grand final.
No big deal, the height of joy at winnning one is much greater than the depths of losing one.
Much better to have made the GF and got thrashed than to have not made it all.
Tick that one off.
Mick


----------



## Knobby22 (13 April 2022)

Gil McLachlan is retiring and doesn't know what to he will do next.
What about becoming PM?

Good in front of media, able to manage numerous conflicts and run a number of departments, brought in the women's game, got though Covid better than the other sports, handling the trans and concussion issues pretty well.

He would be good at it. Better than anyone else I know in Parliament.  
Gil for PM. Probably with the Libs.


----------



## Duckman#72 (13 April 2022)

Not a bad call to move into politics, but why would he put himself through that??!!!

It only seems like a short while ago when he took over from Andrew.

Then again it only seems like 4 weeks ago when I last posted on ASF!!!


----------



## basilio (11 August 2022)

Check this out. The Western Bulldogs lost to Freemantle on Saturday.  It probably killed the last faint chance the had to play finals in 2022.
It was also the debut game of Sam Darcy.    Sams Grandfather David Darcy was a star for the Bulldogs in the 60's.   His father.  Luke Darcy was also a Bulldogs star in the 90's/00's .

Sam stands at 209.5 cm.  His first game was excellent. So which player is Sam Darcy ?


----------

